# Weird things you do no one knows about until now



## Idontpersonally

Guess Ill go first, may need some counter neg backup but here goes nothin'.

I like to eat everything around the twix and cookie last.
I never sit my bare ass down on any toilet even mine even if i just cleaned it.
Have long conversations in the mirror before i shower.
Cant shit with clothes on.
Sometimes i pretend like im addicted to cigarettes and shake a little when i dont have them.
Tell random people I love them.
pull out my beard hairs
used to piss in the sink occasionally
really good jack black impersonations
practice kung fu moves in the kitchen
talk to porn plants and animals
erm, thats it for now brb.


----------



## Mexi

Idontpersonally said:


> used to piss in the sink occasionally



wat


----------



## Don Vito

I do Dani Filth shrieks when no ones at home. They sound hilarious and atrocious. 

I would die if someone caught me doing it.


----------



## Heroin

I talk to animals when no one's around, especially cats.

I enjoy doing some shrieky/grindcore vocals when no one's around me.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Idontpersonally said:


> talk to porn plants



Like..Belladonna?


----------



## Don Vito

Deadnightshade said:


> Like..Belladonna?


----------



## Taylor

Idontpersonally said:


> talk to porn plants and animals



Ummm, forgive my ignorance, but what is a porn plant/animal?


----------



## Philligan

GraveyardThrone said:


> Ummm, forgive my ignorance, but what is a porn plant/animal?



I think he means porn, plants, and animals? Although I think that would just be considered talking to the computer


----------



## Taylor

Oh. lol. Commas would have prevented my mistake.


----------



## Stealthtastic

Mexi said:


> wat



I piss in the sink when the toilet seat is down, just because I'm lazy.

I talk to myself and respond to myself all the time.
I drop the fastest deuce ever because I hate people knowing that I'm taking a shit. Usually like 30 seconds flat.
Whenever I get in the mood and am jamming around in my room I'll go look in the mirror to see if I look as cool as I think I do. (i never do)


The more I remember, the more I'll post.


----------



## Breakdown

I put music on really loud and try to match the singer's voice when no one is home. Id be extremely embarrassed if I were ever caught.


----------



## Idontpersonally

@ mexi yea i meant bathroom sink. Showers fine though i think alot of people piss in the shower.

@grave yea sry bout the commas
@dead more like webcam porn, kind of grew on me, but yea technically that's talking to the computer. Never heard of belladonna until now.

sometimes i imagine what internet people sound like and read in that voice.
Or re read what i write from another persons perspective.


----------



## Hollowway

Idontpersonally said:


> talk to porn plants and animals



Meh. Your list was considerably more interesting when I thought you were referring to melons and sheep.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

My best friend and I do this to ENTIRE songs.

This is him serenading us with a rendition of Diablo Swing Orchestra's "Honey Trap Aftermath"


----------



## Stealthtastic

Breakdown said:


> I put music on really loud and try to match the singer's voice when no one is home. Id be extremely embarrassed if I were ever caught.




I do it all the time.
But every vocalist I lsiten to that sings is ridiculous so I just sound like a fool.

Alot of Periphery, Erra, so on so forth.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Hollowway said:


> Meh. Your list was considerably more interesting when I thought you were referring to melons and sheep.



Ill talk to just about any animal. Melons? are we talking yabo's here? funbags? sure thing

Edit i just realized i snap into this weird italian guy/voice when I talk to porn, call out their zodiac signs


----------



## Genome

Idontpersonally said:


> Guess Ill go first, may need some counter neg backup but here goes nothin'.
> 
> I like to eat everything around the twix and cookie last.
> I never sit my bare ass down on any toilet even mine even if i just cleaned it.
> Have long conversations in the mirror before i shower.
> Cant shit with clothes on.
> Sometimes i pretend like im addicted to cigarettes and shake a little when i dont have them.
> Tell random people I love them.
> pull out my beard hairs
> used to piss in the sink occasionally
> really good jack black impersonations
> practice kung fu moves in the kitchen
> talk to porn plants and animals
> erm, thats it for now brb.


----------



## matt397

I used to think it was weird that I would order a burger and fries combo and put all the fries on my burger, then I realized it wasn't so weird because England. 

I _uncontrollably _think absolutely horrible things about people while they are talking to me when I am either uninterested or anxious/nervous. I would be devastated if I actually said them out loud.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Idontpersonally said:


> I never sit my bare ass down on any toilet even mine even if i just cleaned it.
> 
> Cant shit with clothes on.



Sounds like you've found yourself at an impasse.


I can't leave a building to go anywhere without peeing first. I know it's all in my head, but my brain's like "This could be your last chance to pee for who knows how long!" so if I _don't_ piss, I'll be completely fixated on the fact that I didn't get to until I get another chance. Wow, that sounds kinda neurotic, now that I type it out...



Also, speaking of pee, if I'm trying to pee and have mostly finished but it still feels like there are a few droplets still refusing to come out, I'll bare my ass and tickle my buttcheeks. Not when I'm at a public urinal or anything, mind, just when there's a door and walls to hide my shame .


----------



## Idontpersonally

I always shake and wipe I hate that extra drop that turns out to be a stream.
Get kinda emo when I see a dead spider.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

Breakdown said:


> I put music on really loud and try to match the singer's voice when no one is home. Id be extremely embarrassed if I were ever caught.


I do this all the time, only it's in my car and at work. I've been caught at work. I call it "practice."

I also talk to myself a lot more than I probably should. I basically have conversations I've already had, only it's the version where it goes where I think it SHOULD'VE gone. OR I have conversations I know I'm probably going to have so I know where to take it when I get there. I got caught once, but I passed it off as talking to the cat.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

What do i do after cleaning ear wax with the pinky???

Smell it. I'm pretty sure this is human instinct. Same applies to ball sweat for many folks i'm sure (not ME of course)


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I practice screaming and singing when I'm home alone because those are the only times I'm actually confident enough to do so. I sing a bit when other people are around, but I don't actually ever PRACTICE when other people are around.


----------



## guitarguyMT

I do terrible dub-step beat-boxing sometimes when I'm alone and there's no music playing because it's awkward when it's quiet, even when I'm by myself.


----------



## Insightibanez

I wash my hands about 7 times a day, I don't like shaking hands with people. Nothing personal, but we all know what people do with their hands.

I practice the worm and moonwalking when I'm alone, and I season my eggs for breakfast with cajon chicken spices.


----------



## BlackMastodon

What I picture when you guys say you have conversations with yourselves:






I too vocalize in my car/at work/at home when no one is around.


----------



## Stealthtastic

I pit in my room by myself, it's pretty legit.


----------



## skeels

Hell, I talk to myself even when people are around. 

In third person.

"Skeels, don't you think about killing them now! Wait til they're not looking...."

I tell jokes that I think will irritate poeple. Oh, wait, a lot of you knew that already.

I purposefully mis-spell words in order to irritate people who are easily irritated....

Ummmm....

I try to provoke people into trying to insult me. Like I try to get them to say "You're stupid because you can't spell!" Then I usually say, "Oh, no! You hurt my feeling! Oh, no, wait. Sorry, you didn't. It died of loneliness long ago." 

Um. 

Yeah, I got nothing.

Funny thread though.

I talk to animals. Usually, I am nicer to them than to most people. But only because they are nicer than most people. Not very good at math, though.


----------



## Idontpersonally

matt397 said:


> I used to think it was weird that I would order a burger and fries combo and put all the fries on my burger, then I realized it wasn't so weird because England.
> 
> I _uncontrollably _think absolutely horrible things about people while they are talking to me when I am either uninterested or anxious/nervous. I would be devastated if I actually said them out loud.



Yea i think rallys actually makes a fry burger now. I dont imagine anything too bad when i talk to people just that they are monsters or something or what kind of animal they are. Probably the only thing im ocd about, thoughts rather than habits or w/e.


@ black yea mine are pretty bad, they [conversations] can go back easily 10 years and then years in the future. Hell even on here sometimes i repeat what I write like 20 x's outloud


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Idontpersonally said:


> I never sit my bare ass down on any toilet even mine even if i just cleaned it.
> 
> Cant shit with clothes on.





Grand Moff Tim said:


> Sounds like you've found yourself at an impasse.



 I'm guessing he meant he puts toilet paper on the seat (which makes sense in a public restroom, but in your own house? lol), but I'm glad you pointed out how funny that sounded lmao.


This is one of those threads that reveals what a bizarre and neurotic group of people this forum is.  You all have some strange bathroom habits. I like to piss in the toilet exclusively. you know, like a big boy. 



Grand Moff Tim said:


> Also, speaking of pee, if I'm trying to pee and have mostly finished but it still feels like there are a few droplets still refusing to come out, I'll bare my ass and tickle my buttcheeks. Not when I'm at a public urinal or anything, mind, just when there's a door and walls to hide my shame .





I also wash my hands a lot. And I talk to myself sometimes too, but it seems like a lot of people do that. The weird part is I've sometimes caught myself talking to myself in the second person, as if I'm really talking to someone else. Like instead of saying "what am I gonna do?" I might say "what are you gonna do...wait did I just say 'you'?!" I'm preeeety sure that means I'm insane.


----------



## straightshreddd

When I was 5, I had this habit where I pissed in the bottom cabinets in the fridge. The ones that people normally store vegetables and shit in. I don't know why I did it. I'd just do it, and be like "Oh, fuck." and run back to the living room and forget all about it until my mom would scream "What the fuck is this bullshit! Steveeeeeeen!" It lasted for about a month before my mom had enough of it. I've never told anyone that. I don't why. lol


As for current things:

-I take walks to listen to music. People I know and friends usually think I'm on my way somewhere, but usually I just got some new artists' albums and am taking a long ass walk to listen to them.

-Whenever I'm in a public setting(bar, party, etc) I analyze my surroundings and all the people there and plan emergency escapes or attack plans in my head in case shit goes down. Like, everyone and everything. 

Example: "Guy in the red shirt seems very athletic and has long reach. Won't waste time striking with him. Shoot the quick double and work 'bows to his eyes or work to side control for a barrage of knees to the ribs to have more time for a quick exit. Guy in the blue was talking about wrestling. Might have experience that'll be too time consuming and possibly risky. Stay on the outside, circle out, and work the jab followed by combos. Be near the door when doing so. Group of frat boys becoming rowdy over in the corner. All muscular and possibly very strong, but they were talking about weightlifting comps so there's possibly no fighting technique or cardio behind their build. But, there's a few of them. *eyes gaze around for possible weapons* Knife for cutting limes just chillin' on the bar next to the tap. Be prepared to grab and slice the biggest frat boy in case of emergency, then sprint for exit."

All this while socializing and still having a good time.

-I absolutely despise littering and get annoyed with people who do it. When I'm with smokers who toss butts out the window or people who throw trash out the window, I ask them to give it to me and I'll find a bag or receipt to wrap it in then throw it out myself. If I drop the tiniest bit of trash, I will find that shit and properly dispose of it. People don't expect it from me because of my goofy personality and sometimes think it's weird, but I just hate littering for some reason. 

-Whenever I listen to music, I imagine myself covering it live in various settings where everything's perfect. Sound and mixing, stage presence, crowd attention, super high-end ass gear, etc. I guess it's kinda fruity, but that's how I like listening to music.


----------



## Datura

I kiss my guitars goodbye


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

straightshreddd said:


> Whenever I listen to music, I imagine myself covering it live in various settings where everything's perfect. Sound and mixing, stage presence, crowd attention, super high-end ass gear, etc. I guess it's kinda fruity, but that's how I like listening to music.



Dude...YES. I don't know what it is about pretending I'm playing a song live, but it makes it feel that much better singing/air guitaring along to a song. The best is playing a song on guitar along to my ipod and jamming out like I'm playing live  I just like to have fun with it, I guess.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

straightshreddd said:


> When I was 5, I had this habit where I pissed in the bottom cabinets in the fridge. The ones that people normally store vegetables and shit in. I don't know why I did it. I'd just do it, and be like "Oh, fuck." and run back to the living room and forget all about it until my mom would scream "What the fuck is this bullshit! Steveeeeeeen!" It lasted for about a month before my mom had enough of it. I've never told anyone that. I don't why. lol



I spoke too soon. You sir, just won strangest/funniest pissing habit. 




straightshreddd said:


> -Whenever I'm in a public setting(bar, party, etc) I analyze my surroundings and all the people there and plan emergency escapes or attack plans in my head in case shit goes down. Like, everyone and everything.
> 
> Example: "Guy in the red shirt seems very athletic and has long reach. Won't waste time striking with him. Shoot the quick double and work 'bows to his eyes or work to side control for a barrage of knees to the ribs to have more time for a quick exit. Guy in the blue was talking about wrestling. Might have experience that'll be too time consuming and possibly risky. Stay on the outside, circle out, and work the jab followed by combos. Be near the door when doing so. Group of frat boys becoming rowdy over in the corner. All muscular and possibly very strong, but they were talking about weightlifting comps so there's possibly no fighting technique or cardio behind their build. But, there's a few of them. *eyes gaze around for possible weapons* Knife for cutting limes just chillin' on the bar next to the tap. Be prepared to grab and slice the biggest frat boy in case of emergency, then sprint for exit."
> 
> All this while socializing and still having a good time.




It might seem crazy, but you're definitely the guy to be hanging with when shit goes down.


----------



## Taylor

straightshreddd said:


> -Whenever I'm in a public setting(bar, party, etc) I analyze my surroundings and all the people there and plan emergency escapes or attack plans in my head in case shit goes down. Like, everyone and everything.
> 
> -Whenever I listen to music, I imagine myself covering it live in various settings where everything's perfect. Sound and mixing, stage presence, crowd attention, super high-end ass gear, etc. I guess it's kinda fruity, but that's how I like listening to music.



I do the same thing. Always feel hyper paranoid when I go out in public. I'm just waiting for people to ambush me.   

I always imagine playing at a local bar here in Lansing whenever I listen to music.


----------



## Idontpersonally

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> I'm guessing he meant he puts toilet paper on the seat (which makes sense in a public restroom, but in your own house? lol), but I'm glad you pointed out how funny that sounded lmao.



Well yea i was just thinking about that until my brain hurt and stopped, but now that you mention it, yea i usually use toilet paper but a lot of times i wont even sit down. That's more bc of that annoying F'n splash thing that happens, Either i wont sit down or ill time the flush according to when im about to drop so it goes right down with the water.
This guy just layers i guess, idk how anyone sits on the toilet without layering, there was another experiment but i can only find this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XNDM4eAn1U


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

^  ...Brilliant...


----------



## Don Vito

straightshreddd said:


> -Whenever I listen to music, I imagine myself covering it live in various settings where everything's perfect. Sound and mixing, stage presence, crowd attention, super high-end ass gear, etc. I guess it's kinda fruity, but that's how I like listening to music.


Oh hell yeah I so do this! Whenever I catch myself doing it, I feel embarrassed and dorky, but then I just say "Well that just means you REALLY like the song". It's true.


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

Speaking of toilet habits... now that I'm living with my girlfriend I started to piss sitting down.

That's because I eliminate the "out of control spray" factor and the equally important "I'm too lazy/sleepy to clean this right now". I'm afraid my GF will sneak into the bathroom to piss before I get to it, sit on my piss (have to imagine it's dry or I just wiped it with toilet paper, bear with me), and then when we're fooling around I might start kissing her legs or butt and actually lick my own piss. That... shit... scares me. 

There, I said it.


----------



## manstrom

I do a perfect herbert (from family guy) impression. I've even done a traffic stop using that voice...


----------



## Hollowway

straightshreddd said:


> -Whenever I'm in a public setting(bar, party, etc) I analyze my surroundings and all the people there and plan emergency escapes or attack plans in my head in case shit goes down. Like, everyone and everything.
> 
> Example: "Guy in the red shirt seems very athletic and has long reach. Won't waste time striking with him. Shoot the quick double and work 'bows to his eyes or work to side control for a barrage of knees to the ribs to have more time for a quick exit. Guy in the blue was talking about wrestling. Might have experience that'll be too time consuming and possibly risky. Stay on the outside, circle out, and work the jab followed by combos. Be near the door when doing so. Group of frat boys becoming rowdy over in the corner. All muscular and possibly very strong, but they were talking about weightlifting comps so there's possibly no fighting technique or cardio behind their build. But, there's a few of them. *eyes gaze around for possible weapons* Knife for cutting limes just chillin' on the bar next to the tap. Be prepared to grab and slice the biggest frat boy in case of emergency, then sprint for exit."
> 
> All this while socializing and still having a good time.
> 
> -I absolutely despise littering and get annoyed with people who do it. When I'm with smokers who toss butts out the window or people who throw trash out the window, I ask them to give it to me and I'll find a bag or receipt to wrap it in then throw it out myself. If I drop the tiniest bit of trash, I will find that shit and properly dispose of it. People don't expect it from me because of my goofy personality and sometimes think it's weird, but I just hate littering for some reason.



 I do these exact two things, too! For the first one, I always think, in a jaded, gravelly voice, "I never go into a place I don't know the way out of," and then plan what would happen if it were robbed, caught on fire, someone had a heart attack, etc.


----------



## Idontpersonally

BlaK-Argentina said:


> Speaking of toilet habits... now that I'm living with my girlfriend I started to piss sitting down.
> 
> That's because I eliminate the "out of control spray" factor and the equally important "I'm too lazy/sleepy to clean this right now". I'm afraid my GF will sneak into the bathroom to piss before I get to it, sit on my piss (have to imagine it's dry or I just wiped it with toilet paper, bear with me), and then when we're fooling around I might start kissing her legs or butt and actually lick my own piss. That... shit... scares me.
> 
> There, I said it.



Glad i kept reading that, makes sense now, at first i was facepalming hard. You sir just earned yourself one of my infamous semi relevant youtube clips


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

Idontpersonally said:


> Glad i kept reading that, makes sense now, at first i was facepalming hard. You sir just earned yourself one of my infamous semi relevant youtube clips




Thank you good sir. 

I thought it was weird doing that but after reading some of the stuff people wrote here I feel a lot better.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Anytime, looks like straight is in the lead so far. I still got some good ones but idk who's gunna out piss story that piss story...


----------



## Sunyata

straightshreddd said:


> When I was 5, I had this habit where I pissed in the bottom cabinets in the fridge. The ones that people normally store vegetables and shit in. I don't know why I did it. I'd just do it, and be like "Oh, fuck." and run back to the living room and forget all about it until my mom would scream "What the fuck is this bullshit! Steveeeeeeen!" It lasted for about a month before my mom had enough of it. I've never told anyone that. I don't why. lol



Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude. WTF. I used to do this too. Except it was the water container part of a clothes iron.


----------



## Idontpersonally

edit: guess he really did piss in an iron


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

...Umm...Why did you do that?...Now I'm not sure who's in the lead lol.

That last video was hilarious!  Except at 5:40 ...She didn't wipe.


----------



## Idontpersonally

yea me neither, but theres no way he pissed in an iron 

Edit: Ok ive pissed in water bottles and beer cans and sinks and shit but never a home appliance that cleans clothes
Have heard of shitting in the shower though, the guy just pushed it down the drain with his heel. I always make sure i shit before i shower though.


ps i have always been fascinated by the sound the water makes in irons. I usually put too much just to try to hear a cooler sound then it all pours out...but i havent ironed in years. dryer setting= wrinkle free baby


----------



## Idontpersonally

yea thats kinda of weird for a musician but then i heard phil of whitechapel saying he doesnt listen to a lot of music either bc he's around it so much. I just dont understand that. I would literally not survive, well mentally anyway without it playing at least 12-18 hrs a day. Well, it's never off in my house for more than 10 mins, i listen to music almost 24/7..


----------



## Manurack

This thread is hilarious


----------



## Hyacinth

I also talk to animals. I'll do that shit while walking down the street though, I don't care who sees it. In fact, if someone is walking a dog I'll say hi to the dog and not the person.

I wash my hands probably more often then the average person, mainly because I play guitar a lot and I try to get all the oil off my hands/fingers to extend string life.

I spit an unnecessary amount. If I even get the smallest inkling that there's a hair or some other particle that floats around in an average house in my mouth, I'll walk to the sink and spit.

I had anxiety problems really bad about two years ago and couldn't eat for a month because I was afraid I'd choke to death, even ice cream and soup and stuff that couldn't possibly choke you to death. I even had to quit smoking weed because that also felt like it was going to kill me. It was really weird and it hasn't happened since and I smoke weed on the reg again.

I kiss my girlfriend twice any time I'm about to leave the house to go somewhere, this is probably linked to my OCD (which is really minor nowadays).

When I was in fifth grade I had two Pokemon books that I would read back to back over and over again. One was Pokemon The first movie and the other one was a book of the first few episodes IIRC.

Whenever I'm at a bar or a party, I'll always keep my thumb over the mouth of my beer bottle, or hold my cup in a way that nobody could slip anything into it. I'm sure no one out there has any urge to drug me, but being high on something I didn't choose to be high on is one of my nightmares.

Some days I'll be hesitant to pick up my guitar and play because I know if I do I'm going to be playing it for the next three hours, which is great if I haven't practiced that day, but even if I've practiced a shitload that day, I'll still get totally wrapped up in it.

I'm sure there's more, but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## Sunyata

Idontpersonally said:


> yea me neither, but theres no way he pissed in an iron



I wish I was joking. Don't even know what the fuck was up with me when I was that age (5-7). The iron was used. I was disciplined. 

Also just remembered another favourite pissing spot of mine from back then. The carpeted corner of my grandma's room. There was just something so fascinating about that sound of the piss hitting the carpet, and the way it soaked into it, almost instantly disappearing. 

Again......probably going to regret writing this later on...


----------



## flexkill

Sometimes when no ones around I run.....





















































With scissors





















































































































Pointy end up!


----------



## Murmel

straightshreddd said:


> -I absolutely despise littering and get annoyed with people who do it.



Dude, yes.

I usually don't say anything to randoms, unless I see them throwing an entire chips bag, then I will tap you on the shoulder and make you pick that shit up.

If my friends litter however... holy shit will they hear me whining until they pick it up.



straightshreddd said:


> -Whenever I listen to music, I imagine myself covering it live in various settings where everything's perfect. Sound and mixing, stage presence, crowd attention, super high-end ass gear, etc. I guess it's kinda fruity, but that's how I like listening to music.



I do this as well, usually when I take walks and I have some sweet tunes in my ears. It makes me really happy, if I'm down it always cheers me up


----------



## Idontpersonally

Sunyata said:


> I wish I was joking. Don't even know what the fuck was up with me when I was that age (5-7). The iron was used. I was disciplined.
> 
> Also just remembered another favourite pissing spot of mine from back then. The carpeted corner of my grandma's room. There was just something so fascinating about that sound of the piss hitting the carpet, and the way it soaked into it, almost instantly disappearing.
> 
> Again......probably going to regret writing this later on...



Ah ok, makes sense now i thought u meant as an adult 

shit Ive got some weird child piss stories, well one ill never forget i was disciplined for was peeing in front of some random lady walking past the house. I have no idea why i did it to this day but she told my mom and yup, ass whoopin' by like 4 relatives....Well anyway im sure as hell not bringin up my wierd childhood stories here or the thread would be locked in no time lol



VBCheeseGrater said:


> I'm pretty sure this is human instinct. Same applies to ball sweat for many folks i'm sure (not ME of course)


actually yea I think i do this a little much. Kind of a high ill admit it.

ps @halloway oddly enough this webcam girl puts her "melons" away today and says "say goodbye". Just thought that was funny, didnt say anything though just lol'd. I never register for those but if i did i guess i would talking to the actual person...or boobs... damn im confusing myself again at this point.


----------



## straightshreddd

Idontpersonally said:


> yea me neither, but theres no way he pissed in an iron
> 
> Edit: Ok ive pissed in water bottles and beer cans and sinks and shit but never a home appliance that cleans clothes
> Have heard of shitting in the shower though, the guy just pushed it down the drain with his heel. I always make sure i shit before i shower though.



haha If he did... and told no one... Then, that's amazingly hilarious but cruel. 

Speaking of shitting in the shower. Around the same time of the fridge pissing(I have an amazingly well-detailed long term memory) but most likely before, I once shat in a full bathtub. I don't remember the exact crowning, but I do remember my mom had a guy over that night and they were talking in the living room while I was having a bath. They came to check on me and saw that I was out of the tub with my towel wrapped around me observing the logs floating around. 

I then stood there, with no shame or embarrassment whatsoever, and watched them both clean it together. I don't think that guy came over again after that. lol

I was such a demented asshole as a little kid.


----------



## Rosal76

Some people have thought this was strange but I don't really think it is. I go to Youtube and watch/listen to clips of my favorite heavy metal bands: Megadeth, Necrophagist, Obscura, Suffocation, etc, etc, etc. Heavy metal bands that are both old and new. In between the heavy metal band videos, I'll find and watch/listen to 80's music videos. Nothing better for me than watching Necrophagist videos and then the video for "Back on the chaingang" by the "The Pretenders" afterwards.


----------



## Philligan

straightshreddd said:


> -Whenever I listen to music, I imagine myself covering it live in various settings where everything's perfect. Sound and mixing, stage presence, crowd attention, super high-end ass gear, etc. I guess it's kinda fruity, but that's how I like listening to music.



I totally do this too, or imagine that I've been recruited to fill in for one of their guitar players and don't suck whatsoever  I actually had a dream Saturday night that I was filling in on bass for Every Time I Die haha.



straightshreddd said:


> -Whenever I'm in a public setting(bar, party, etc) I analyze my surroundings and all the people there and plan emergency escapes or attack plans in my head in case shit goes down. Like, everyone and everything.



I do this, too. Not as much now, but when I first started working out, I sized up everyone I met/saw 

On a slightly related note, I hate having my back exposed when I'm out at a restaurant or something. I'm a pretty laid back guy, but for some reason, pretty much exclusively at restaurants, I always try to sit with my back to a wall so I can keep an eye on everything in case shit goes down.


----------



## Chickenhawk

This is going to make me sound paranoid, but I'm really not 

I absolutely have an escape plan for myself and my family everywhere I go, with a secondary and tertiary plan if I feel it could be necessary.

A wise man once said: Always have a plan. Always have a back-up plan, because the first one won't work.

I also watch peoples hands. Hands kill. Unless I'm within arms reach, then I watch their chest and shoulders.

And I talk to my cats, like they're humans.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

straightshreddd said:


> Speaking of shitting in the shower. Around the same time of the fridge pissing(I have an amazingly well-detailed long term memory) but most likely before, I once shat in a full bathtub. I don't remember the exact crowning, but I do remember my mom had a guy over that night and they were talking in the living room while I was having a bath. They came to check on me and saw that I was out of the tub with my towel wrapped around me observing the logs floating around.



Nick Kroll has an invention that would have been perfect for you called the Shoilet. Unfortunately I can't find the video anywhere online, but I think you get the idea.


----------



## Friendroid

I'm a potato.


----------



## XEN

I hate looking people in the eyes because I'm unable to read emotion in them (Asperger...) so I take advantage of the upper rim of my glasses to look right at them without being able to see their eyes. The side effect is that I'm able to pick up on seriously subtle mannerisms and ticks which the people themselves usually don't know they're doing until I point them out, making them completely self-conscious. It's one of the ways I generously share my social discomfort with people. Call it a service I provide.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I like to sing with a (very bad) falsetto whenever I'm at home listening to music.


----------



## Taylor

flexkill said:


> Sometimes when no ones around I run.....
> 
> With scissors
> 
> Pointy end up!


----------



## TheKindred

flexkill said:


> Sometimes when no ones around I run.....
> 
> With scissors
> 
> Pointy end up!



I used to work in a restaurant that had an outdoor dry storage area. We tied a pair of scissors to the keys ....


.... so noone could run away with them.


----------



## Heroin

straightshreddd said:


> -Whenever I listen to music, I imagine myself covering it live in various settings where everything's perfect. Sound and mixing, stage presence, crowd attention, super high-end ass gear, etc. I guess it's kinda fruity, but that's how I like listening to music.



I seriously thought I was the only person in the world who did this. I'm glad I'm not.


----------



## Idontpersonally

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> Nick Kroll has an invention that would have been perfect for you called the Shoilet. Unfortunately I can't find the video anywhere online, but I think you get the idea.


Kind of like a shower just for your ass.


----------



## GizmoJunior

When I have a bad day I curse at my dog and verbally degrade him.
Ill practice screams while in the shower and no one is at my house.
I trim my pubes with the same scissors my brother cuts his hair with but I don't tell him. I have another one but it may be too weird to share


----------



## straightshreddd

BCrotchett said:


> When I have a bad day I curse at my dog and verbally degrade him.
> Ill practice screams while in the shower and no one is at my house.
> I trim my pubes with the same scissors my brother cuts his hair with but I don't tell him. I have another one but it may be too weird to share



Share it. You're already in too deep with the pube trimming. 

Bendito, yer poor dog, man. :[ Probably thinks he did something wrong when you do that.



-I used to freestyle rap in the shower ALL the time.

-I've fallen asleep on the toilet while taking a shit twice after 14 hour shifts last year. I was supposed to meet with my friends who were waiting outside my place for me for about an hour. When I woke up, I told them I was taking an uber long shower when actually I was shit-sleeping.

-I feel bad about stealing and murdering innocent people in Skyrim or any open world games where you can do whatever you want. When I was trying to upgrade the ebony blade, I read on guides that you have to murder 10 of your friends. I found an exploit where you could kill your companion 10 times with the ritual stone. I brought Faendal(sp?) out to a secluded location and told him to wait. Then, I snuck around behind him(my heart actually beating and feeling like a total asshole) and he goes "I got your back." I fuckin' frowned and sheathed my weapon, then found that I could do the exploit on an NPC that betrays you and felt loads better. 

-When I was 7, I cried for about 25 mins after the scene in "Lord of the Flies" where the fat kid gets cracked over the head with the boulder. My mom was laughing and kept trying to tell me that it was only a movie, but I couldn't believe how cruel those bastards were. 

That whole movie totally boggled my mind at that age. The concept, to this day, is still pretty sick. Adolescent youth trapped on an island together as primal instincts and power struggle begins to set in.


----------



## GizmoJunior

straightshreddd said:


> Share it. You're already in too deep with the pube trimming.



I had sex with my girlfriend at her house but there was no trash can in her bathroom to throw the condom away. When she wasn't around I put it in a water bottle and accidentally left it in my car for three months over the summer because it was in my school backpack. I ended up finding it. My friend insisted that I let him smoke in my car, I hate smoking and don't do it, so I said if he smelled the bottle he could. Poor dude ended up vomiting all over the side of my car while I was driving.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Manurack said:


> This thread is hilarious











BCrotchett said:


> I had sex with my girlfriend at her house but there was no trash can in her bathroom to throw the condom away. When she wasn't around I put it in a water bottle and accidentally left it in my car for three months over the summer because it was in my school backpack. I ended up finding it. My friend insisted that I let him smoke in my car, I hate smoking and don't do it, so I said if he smelled the bottle he could. Poor dude ended up vomiting all over the side of my car while I was driving.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

BCrotchett said:


> I had sex with my girlfriend at her house but there was no trash can in her bathroom to throw the condom away. When she wasn't around I put it in a water bottle and accidentally left it in my car for three months over the summer because it was in my school backpack. I ended up finding it. My friend insisted that I let him smoke in my car, I hate smoking and don't do it, so I said if he smelled the bottle he could. Poor dude ended up vomiting all over the side of my car while I was driving.







_Nice._


----------



## straightshreddd

BCrotchett said:


> I had sex with my girlfriend at her house but there was no trash can in her bathroom to throw the condom away. When she wasn't around I put it in a water bottle and accidentally left it in my car for three months over the summer because it was in my school backpack. I ended up finding it. My friend insisted that I let him smoke in my car, I hate smoking and don't do it, so I said...



When I got to "so I said" I thought I was about to read some horribly atrocious shit. lol

I have a few funny condom disposal stories as well.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

straightshreddd said:


> I have a few funny condom disposal stories as well.



Do tell.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I knew a girl that stared at at every piece of food on her fork before it reached her mouth. She said she had to make sure every bite is 'pure'... and one that used to pretend like she could shoot lasers out of her nipples


----------



## InfinityCollision

Chickenhawk said:


> And I talk to my cats, like they're humans.


I didn't realize this was considered weird  I talk to just about any animal I meet.



BCrotchett said:


> I had sex with my girlfriend at her house but there was no trash can in her bathroom to throw the condom away. When she wasn't around I put it in a water bottle and accidentally left it in my car for three months over the summer because it was in my school backpack. I ended up finding it. My friend insisted that I let him smoke in my car, I hate smoking and don't do it, so I said if he smelled the bottle he could. Poor dude ended up vomiting all over the side of my car while I was driving.


----------



## Idontpersonally

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> I also wash my hands a lot. And I talk to myself sometimes too, but it seems like a lot of people do that. The weird part is I've sometimes caught myself talking to myself in the second person, as if I'm really talking to someone else. Like instead of saying "what am I gonna do?" I might say "what are you gonna do...wait did I just say 'you'?!" I'm preeeety sure that means I'm insane.



Well yea I do that sometimes, only time i actually scared myself was talking to myself inthe 4th i guess. sometimes i go "he does this, or he isn't or he's gunna"...etc etc.. it actually started bc my gf would tell her friends all by business and i would imagine what she'd tell them next. Then I started saying he's etc. to myself about myself without realizing...I'd say your fine, I think im going nuts though cause I cant stop


----------



## stevo1

I used to unwrap full sticks of butter from the fridge and throw them straight into the garbage when I was younger for no reason. My parents never caught on, and I did it for like two years. 

I also would drop eggs on the floor and clean them up after. I loved slaughtering those eggs!


----------



## Friendroid

I'm surprised no one mentioned any sneaky panties sniffing action yet.


----------



## Idontpersonally

oh that aint no secret. I let them know straight upfront. Hand'em over hunnie.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

straightshreddd said:


> -Whenever I listen to music, I imagine myself covering it live in various settings where everything's perfect. Sound and mixing, stage presence, crowd attention, super high-end ass gear, etc. I guess it's kinda fruity, but that's how I like listening to music.



Holy crap, yes. All the time. Especially on the train on the way home from college, I literally spend the half hour imagining I'm stood up in front of hundreds of people cranking out an awesome cover of the Czar or something. Dayum.


----------



## beersponge

I do stuff to things


----------



## ilyti

straightshreddd said:


> I then stood there, with no shame or embarrassment whatsoever, and watched them both clean it together. I don't think that guy came over again after that. lol



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA oh man you are amazing...



straightshreddd said:


> When I was 5, I had this habit where I pissed in the bottom cabinets in the fridge. The ones that people normally store vegetables and shit in. I don't know why I did it. I'd just do it, and be like "Oh, fuck." and run back to the living room and forget all about it until my mom would scream "What the fuck is this bullshit! Steveeeeeeen!" It lasted for about a month before my mom had enough of it. I've never told anyone that. I don't why. lol



You're wondering WHY you never told anyone? seems self evident. 



straightshreddd said:


> Example: "Guy in the red shirt seems very athletic and has long reach. Won't waste time striking with him. Shoot the quick double and work 'bows to his eyes or work to side control for a barrage of knees to the ribs to have more time for a quick exit. Guy in the blue was talking about wrestling. Might have experience that'll be too time consuming and possibly risky. Stay on the outside, circle out, and work the jab followed by combos. Be near the door when doing so. Group of frat boys becoming rowdy over in the corner. All muscular and possibly very strong, but they were talking about weightlifting comps so there's possibly no fighting technique or cardio behind their build. But, there's a few of them. *eyes gaze around for possible weapons* Knife for cutting limes just chillin' on the bar next to the tap. Be prepared to grab and slice the biggest frat boy in case of emergency, then sprint for exit."



You would be perfect for the CIA with this mentality. Also, this is what violent video games do to people!!

I routinely yell at cars that have really loud engines. It's insulting like they are going ppppttpgh with their tongue, and I was just having a conversation while walking down the street. I just go "AAAAAAAHHH!" back at them. TAKE THAT, jerk! Also if people turn without their turn signals on I will by reflex yell "TURN SIGNALS!!" even if their window is open and they will probably hear me. I am a pedestrian who thinks of it as yelling at the car, not the person. I've never had anyone actually respond.

Whenever I hear a baby cry, I imagine how I would do that on guitar. Usually would involve a whammy bar and a wah. And then if it keeps going, I of course get mad, and secretly judge the parents. Speaking of judging, I watch people on buses and try to deduce everything about their life/personality from their appearance. I know it's shallow but it's the best sport ever. It makes me feel like Sherlock Holmes. 

I don't know if this counts as particularly weird, but I have a very fast reaction time to the end of songs, or speeches. I am the first to start clapping, and always have been. Also, I react to sneezes and loud noises really fast and very obviously. Usually by some tiny, involuntary jumping motion.

There's more but I can't think of them now.


----------



## Ginsu

None of these things are terribly secret...I usually dissociate myself from most social situations even when I am involved in them, and I don't really see any of them as unusual.

I used to have an awkward shoulder twitch, and wore a sweatshirt tied around my waist everywhere until I was fourteen or so.

I never leave the house without some form of wristband on my left wrist.

I always end up with one sock on if I am at home. If I manage to fall asleep with two, one will be gone in the morning.

I insist on having a fan blowing on me while listening to music.

In conversation (which I tend to dominate purely by the long-windedness of my manner of speech, regarding the subjects I usually talk about, usually falling into the categories of music, game design, internet videos of the humourous variety, art, or something else I have more knowledge on than the average individual), I always try to speak in the most loquacious manner possible. I hate using the same word multiple times in a sentence...I also do not like accidental rhymes. Synonyms are extremely important to me.

I also will take great care to make sure nobody thinks I am skilled at things that I possess no significant level of competence at (I define competence as "being able to complete a task at or above the skill level of a professional in the field"), since I do not like having to live up to expectations. People claiming they have a high level of ability in a field, and then not being able to back up those claims, is one of the most annoying things to me.


----------



## mcd

So help me God if i allow skittles of different color to mix!

I also eat them in order from yellow, green, red, purple and finally orange


----------



## Fiction

I sing in public to my music, don't even care.. I love music.

Also to the guy who pisses sitting down, i've done that.. But mainly because I've just downed half a case of beers and sitting is the only option


----------



## tacotiklah

Weird things about me. Feel free to judge and laugh because I'll probably do it right along with you. 

-I'm EXTREMELY messy. Like I just kinda throw whatever trash I have into whatever random corner of my room seems most appropriate. Finally after a month or so of not even having a clear walkway, I flip shit and clean everything up.

-I harbor a secret desire to do stand-up comedy. Something similar to what Eddie Izzard does, but with the Sam Kinison/Lewis Black yelling thing. I often try and practice lines in front of the mirror. There's been more than one occasion where someone knocked on the door and asked me who the fuck I was yelling at. 

-I do random gutteral vocals whenever I feel like it, but I do them most often in the car. I'll also just do random voices. I'll practice my attempts at doing murderface's voice (I'm actually getting pretty close to it) or something else.

-In my brief moments of mania where I get giddy as fuck for no reason at all, I do some of the goofiest shit ever. It's on par with some of Morton's (MF Kitten) videos. Just silly, random humor because I'm bored and hyper as fuck. One notable incident involved me and my ex (when we were still together) waiting for the bus and a car came really close to the curb where I was standing. I jumped back away from the curb screaming "HOT PAJAMAS! OOOOOHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!" in a really high pitched voice and started running around doing the zoidberg crab walk. 

-As a kid (I think I was about 4) I once wanted to go swimming but didn't want to wait for the bathtub to fill up. So I just jumped right in the toilet and had a ball. Feet got stuck in it though and I was there for about an hour before my mom realized what the hell I was up to and had to yank my feet out of the toilet. Then I got a bath anyways. 

-The shower is the one place in my life where I can relive past arguments and actually win them. 

-I eat far more than I probably should. I've developed the ability to adequately, but quickly chew food, so I end up downing a good amount of stuff in a relatively short time. I've been better about this as of late. I also have a mad addiction to fast food. I'm pretty sure that whopper with cheese also comes with crack added to it.

-I cannot sleep as soundly if I don't have a little "me time" first. I dunno what it is, but having that private time before bed is like a whole bottle of codeine for me.

-When having homemade tacos or burritos, I have a specific order that all the ingredients go on to the burrito/taco in, or else it will taste horrible to me. I know it's all in my head and it all comes out the same way, but I have to have it in that order.

-I'm hyper-vigilant while out in public. I have to know what everyone is doing at all times or I get super nervous. I also have this social issue where I always assume people are plotting shit or talking shit about me when they think I'm not around. I've been getting better at this as of late, but it's still an issue that I deal with. For all my 'don't give a fuck-ness', I still struggle with these thoughts from time to time.

-I am pathologically vulgar. Everything is a sex joke to me. It's like I have that high school freshman mentality on perpetual repeat. There was a time when I thought "damn man, I'm getting a bit carried away with this". Eventually I've learned to just go with it. 

I probably have more, but I'm getting tired of typing.


----------



## Jakke

I practice singing when I ride the bike by myself.


----------



## axxessdenied

BCrotchett said:


> I had sex with my girlfriend at her house but there was no trash can in her bathroom to throw the condom away. When she wasn't around I put it in a water bottle and accidentally left it in my car for three months over the summer because it was in my school backpack. I ended up finding it. My friend insisted that I let him smoke in my car, I hate smoking and don't do it, so I said if he smelled the bottle he could. Poor dude ended up vomiting all over the side of my car while I was driving.



That's what you get for being a dick and wanting to stink up someones car with your filthy habit!  fucking awesome!


----------



## AliceLG

Oh god where to begin?

- I talk to myself. Why wouldn't I? I'm awesome to talk to :d

- I refuse to eat the same protein two days in a row.

- I carefully place my laptop in my desk so that it is exactly aligned to the center of the window behind it, and the speakers to the same distance on each side. I also place the laptop paralell to a line in the desk, about 1cm from said line. If it moves, I notice.

- I have imaginary conversations with friends, or relive actual past conversations but end up with different outcomes.

- I also turn pretty much everything into a sex joke, of some sort of joke at the very least.

The list goes on but I have a meeting at work. Real life sucks.


----------



## JEngelking

- I do something similar to the "imagining myself playing live" while listening to music. Whenever I'm working on writing/recording a new song, I like to imagine playing it live, only I picture it from being in the audience watching myself with a full band, at an outside festival at night. It's complete with a perfectly synchronized lightshow, an enthusiastic crowd, great sound, the works.  That's my dream. One day, perhaps.

Much like this:


- I practice singing when no one's around, i.e. home alone, driving in the car by myself. Not so much weird, but private to myself I guess.

- I'm really OCD and organized and such about most things, but I can let my room get messy for a surprisingly long time until it starts to annoy me. But when I finally crack under the pressure of the mess, you best believe that shit's spotless afterward.

- My pets are often subject to interrogation by me, generally consisting of me persistently asking them things such as "What are you doin'? How'd you get so cute, why're you so cute?!", the whole time in what I presume is a highly cutesy baby voice. I like animals, k?

- I alphabetize my CDs, both at home, and the packet of 20 or so of them that I have in my car. It bothers me to no end if they're out of order.

- I'm not someone who can eat the crust of cheese stuffed crust pizza first. I have to eat from pointy end to crust, like pizza with normal crust. Maybe this is still normal... all I know is I've seen people eat it crust first and I find it to be out of order and unnatural.

- I too talk to cars with bad drivers. It generally consists of a fair bit of needless ranting, and many times is highly insulting. Bad drivers are bothersome.  I once was lost, driving aimlessly around trying to find where to pick up my friends, and bad drivers were the plague of the day. I got cut off and shouted "Fuck you and your jesus-fish" out of spite. I know, I sure showed him and his fancy Cadillac. 

- Once when I was like 4 or 5 I was standing at the bottom of an escalator at the mall while my mom was buying something at the counter of some department store. I was just standing still, running my hands along the moving handrail, when suddenly I had the bright idea that it'd be fun to grab onto it from the outside. My mom realized what happened and shouted for help as I made my grand ascent. After managing to cling like a spider monkey to the outside of this escalator, right as I was about to get to the railing at the top of the escalator, some big dude came and hoisted me over to the correct side.
So yeah I almost died. 
That was fun.

- In a similar story, around the same time as this escalator incident I got the bright idea once to use the drawers in my dresser as stairs to get to a bitchin' toy tractor on top of my dresser that I couldn't otherwise reach. Got up maybe two drawers before it came toppling down, with the top edge slamming right on my chest. After 100 or so lbs of moving force struck me this way, I was actually completely fine afterwards.

- ALSO around the same time, I wandered and found my mom's curling iron: plugged in. After a lapse of "OOOO WUTS THIS SHINEE TING?" I grabbed it open handed like I was casually picking up the phone.

Geez I was a dumb child. 


- I think far too much about life when I should be able to fall asleep. 

- Exclaiming things that would otherwise be said in a normal voice, but instead with death metal growls is fun.


I'll be back with more later.


----------



## AliceLG

A rather newer quirk: at work I have 2 monitors that meet at an angle of say 160° or so. My keyboard has 6 media keys on top. If the gap between the center keys isn't aligned to the vertical line where the 2 monitors meet I get distracted and stop working to fix it.

I think I might have OCD 

EDIT: also, I have my tea boxes in a specific order on the desk. Teas that need 2 bags in one mug to taste good are at the foot of the left monitor, and teas that work with just one bag are at the right one.


----------



## Idontpersonally

_****New thread title*** __"Weird sh* you do now and stupid sh* you did as a kid"_


Too many of these but one was [ around 5 or 6] i tried to impress this girl with a 'magic trick' but really my mom was teaching my sister and i how to escape a trunk if we were ever kidnapped [grew up in chicago] so we did it perfect a few times and this girl came a long i had my moms keys and was trying to be a bad ass so i hopped in the trunk with her only set of keys, closed it and couldn't find where to pop the trunk this time of course, so yea she told my mom they called 911 i was in there for just over an hour or so i guess. The firemen were going to use an axe to chop the trunk telling me to 'watch my head', then one guy just broke the window and got me out through the back seat. Needless to say I didnt get her.


InfinityCollision said:


> I didn't realize this was considered weird  I talk to just about any animal I meet.


Well yea maybe its the context i guess, like sometimes ill try to talk to animals telepathically which is kind of normal for me, probably wouldnt tell anyone ever irl.. I think maybe one guy knows i do it...



ghstofperdition said:


> -I'm EXTREMELY messy. Like I just kinda throw whatever trash I have into whatever random corner of my room seems most appropriate. Finally after a month or so of not even having a clear walkway, I flip shit and clean everything up.
> 
> -I harbor a secret desire to do stand-up comedy. Something similar to what Eddie Izzard does, but with the Sam Kinison/Lewis Black yelling thing. I often try and practice lines in front of the mirror.




I do exactly these two. Only with the room I just started using garbage bags but end up throwing shit towards it instead of putting shit in it but when theres a pile on top of the bag i fill it up collect a few of those and take them out, then clear a walkway.. I bet you could find anything though, I can Im a master at my junk i know exactly what is under what pile of junk. when I clean it is spotless but i can only take so much I have to have a certain amount of junk. I like to sleep with shit on my bed.

with the comedy i practice lines I'd do for a gig if the amps n shit fail. Without hesitation if the music stops im going right into comedy [The dirtiest grossest sex jokes i can think of and my porn adventures]


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Idontpersonally said:


> Too many of these but one was [ around 5 or 6] i tried to impress this girl with a 'magic trick' but really my mom was teaching my sister and i how to escape a trunk if we were ever kidnapped [grew up in chicago] so we did it perfect a few times and this girl came a long i had my moms keys and was trying to be a bad ass so i hopped in the trunk with her only set of keys, closed it and couldn't find where to pop the trunk this time of course, so yea she told my mom they called 911 i was in there for just over an hour or so i guess. The firemen were going to use an axe to chop the trunk telling me to 'watch my head', then one guy just broke the window and got me out through the back seat. Needless to say I didnt get her.



 That's hilarious, man! What a great story. I bet at the time it probably seemed like the worst moment of your life, but now you can just look back and laugh at it.


----------



## Idontpersonally

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> That's hilarious, man! What a great story. I bet at the time it probably seemed like the worst moment of your life, but now you can just look back and laugh at it.



oh for sure dude i was scared shitless, came out all grateful to be breathing but I made my grandmother late for church, totally got an ass whoopin for that one too.  My mom was so pissed they broke her window that's all she cared about 

Edit* I prefer to do my laundry by hand. Kind of a man vs machine thing plus a little forearm exercise.


----------



## straightshreddd

Zeno said:


> Do tell.



-I actually still feel like an asshole for this one: 

I once brought three hos and a friend to a really quiet and shy buddy of mine's house. In the morning, me and one of the hos banged on his bed and I tossed the condom between the wall and the bed. He told me he found it months later while cleaning his room, accidentally picked it up and was grossed out. 

I also pissed on his kitchen floor the night before. I don't know why I did it, but I was pretty drunk so my piss was really clear and looked like water. I told him I spilled water while trying to make iced tea. 

Yeah, I still feel bad about that night. 

-Also, me and some chick lost our virginities to each other on one of buddy's bedroom floors... While he was still in the room. lol He didn't know what to do so he put the volume on his tv way up and tried to ignore it for a while until eventually he said he was going to make a sandwich and was gone for about an hour. 

Anyway, (ahh, this is kinda gross) I tossed the slightly bloody condom in a plastic bag and left it on his dresser. My buddy didn't throw it out for days. Maybe even a week or two. 'Twas pretty gross. lol I guess he didn't wanna touch it. 

Luckily, he was happy for me though. He still brings it up from time to time like "N*gga, I got you laid for your first time when we was kids." 

-Me and the same chick from my buddy's bedroom floor once banged on a playground slide and I didn't want to just throw the condom on the jungle gym for kids to find, so I found an empty gatorade bottle and put it inside. Only thing is, I forgot to throw away the gatorade bottle and left it on a nearby picnic table. I hope some park trash guy came and got it before kids found it.

-Also, another time was when me and all my friends got a hotel room in Cocoa Beach. I was dating some annoying bitch at the time and everyone left for a beer run except me and my then girlfriend. So, we were bangin' on the bed and when we were done, I casually set the condom aside and we just cuddled for a while. Then, I couldn't find it at all. I looked every where. That magical ass condom disappeared. lol So, everyone returned and I heard "EWWW, OH MY GOD!" and then laughing. haha That shit was right in the middle of the floor in plain ass sight. I was actually really embarrassed because I was into this other chick who was chillin' with us. 

There's more that I can't think of right now.



Idontpersonally said:


> _****New thread title*** __"Weird sh* you do now and stupid sh* you did as a kid"_



When I was 4 and 5, I'd get revenge on my mom by taking all her lipsticks and rubbing them on the inside wall of our hall closet. She'd always find it and whoop my ass, but it was my way to let her know she pissed me off. 

I have more kid stories, but I gotta be out.


----------



## crg123

^Damn you hardcore brother haha


----------



## sage

I can only drive my car with my left hand. Right hand is not allowed on the steering wheel by itself. Kind of a pain in the ass right now because I tweaked my left wrist, but whenever I try to just drive with my right, my mind wanders off and BOOM! left hand is driving again.

Always right shoe first, but always left sock first. Not sure what that's all about. 

I do talk to myself. It's a sign of higher intelligence. 

Other than that, I'm think I'm pretty normal. Especially after reading up on what you sick bastards have been up to.


----------



## Jakke

mcd said:


> So help me God if i allow skittles of different color to mix!



I can relate to this


----------



## GizmoJunior

In response to the new thread title, my friends and I used to place large rocks across a roadway and then piss on them. People could either hit the rocks with their vehicle or get out and move them which would result in them having piss on their hands.  They always had the what the fuck did I just touch look!


----------



## ittoa666

Idontpersonally said:


> used to piss in the sink occasionally



I do that all the time for no reason.


----------



## ittoa666

Also, I THINK I can sing pretty well.....when no one's around, but I'm getting less shy.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

straightshreddd said:


> *AMAZING STORIES*


straightshreddd da gawd.


----------



## Brill

Be schizophranic.
Spell Good.


----------



## Idontpersonally

BCrotchett said:


> In response to the new thread title, my friends and I used to place large rocks across a roadway and then piss on them. People could either hit the rocks with their vehicle or get out and move them which would result in them having piss on their hands.  They always had the what the fuck did I just touch look!



Yea me and my buddy used to just throw rocks/crab apples at cars for no reason. I remember walking home from school with this girl and her friend an I dont remember wtf i said or asked to why she did this i think she was just sayin' it was something she did to fuck with people driving, i just remember her friend telling me not to ask cause she'd do it, then the next driver that passed she pulled down her pants and started pissing and they guy saw her and swerved and im pretty sure hit some shit.




ittoa666 said:


> I do that all the time for no reason.


Fuck yea sink pissers I totally tried to play that off like i wouldnt still do it but yea i used to do that alot but it was kinda like the other guy was sayin just too lazy to lift the toilet seat.


----------



## tacotiklah

I just remembered a new one

-Outside of the fact that I snore loudly, apparently I moan in my sleep too. Not like porn star kind of moaning, but more like a "tortured soul in hell" kind of moan/groan. I've freaked my mom out with it in the past.


----------



## Pat_tct

for me:

- i talk to myself alot. i have imaginar conversations exclusively in english (I am german)
- if i have to walk to walk a longer distance i divide that distance into smaller parts.
like: "next corner is stop a. stop b is the third street at the first tree" or something like that. And then I do math with this like: "I´m at stop b, which is a fifth of the total way, so 20% but the next part of the way is longer, so i have to adjust the distance between the point next time i walk that way" and all that. just to get my mind distracted with that to not feel like walking for hours

- I have the manner to always go to bed to an episode of the simpsons.
i do this everytime i have to sleep alone. i can't sleep if the simpsons arn't running in the backround.
that has become a habbit, so whenever i see the simpson i get sleepy.... i just cant sleep to silence. my mind would drift off and i'm stuck with my thoughts.
i just need something in the background that is not interesting enough to keep me awake. and the simpsons do the trick for me^^


----------



## jonajon91

I have to sit on the left side of the car.


----------



## Don Vito

I have a phobia of the cartoon character Eliza Thornberry. She disturbs me the same way people are disturbed by clowns.


----------



## Jakke

Well, one thing I *did*:
I adopted Islam for five minutes, and then rejected the faith, just because I can. This also means that I can technically be put to death in many muslim countries... Eh... You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I live alone and sleep on the couch even though I have a bed. 

I grind my teeth all day everyday for what appears to be no reason at all.


----------



## theo

Konfyouzd why do you sleep on the couch over the bed?


----------



## Idontpersonally

Jakke said:


> Well, one thing I *did*:
> I adopted Islam for five minutes, and then rejected the faith, just because I can. This also means that I can technically be put to death in many muslim countries... Eh... You win some, you lose some.



I do this too, not islam, but i go from vegan to like fuck it and eat whatever all the time, I have no discipline when it comes to food or religion whatsoever... I havent eaten pork in years though.. i just borrow 'religion's from time to time, the ones that arent really religions though...

True story...








Konfyouzd said:


> I grind my teeth all day everyday for what appears to be no reason at all.




I dont do it all day everyday but when i do it i notice after ive been doing it for like 30 mins without realizing


----------



## Jakke

Idontpersonally said:


> I do this too, not islam, but i go from vegan to like fuck it and eat whatever all the time, I have no discipline when it comes to food or religion whatsoever... I havent eaten pork in years though.. i just borrow 'religion's from time to time, the ones that arent really religions though...



Well, I did not adopt Islam out of belief, but I adopted it to reject it


----------



## Idontpersonally

Edit meh jpg mania today


----------



## explosivo

Konfyouzd said:


> I live alone and sleep on the couch even though I have a bed.


I thought I was the only person that did this 

If I don't have a reason to sleep in a bed, I much prefer the couch or the floor.


----------



## Jakke

Idontpersonally said:


> Idk or care what religions this is, Just felt like posting this photobomb XD



Sikhism


----------



## Idontpersonally

Jakke said:


> Sikhism


Indeed

I was literally addicted to lol catz before i got here..Good thing theres a meme thread, shits like methadone to me..

havent fixed the light bulb in the bathroom, been taking showers in the dark more lazy than wierd though i guess


----------



## Black43

When i'm playing guitar, using my laptop, drawing/reading a book etc. i always have to have the tv on in the background, even if there is nothing on, just a blank screen. The tv MUST be on.

Whenever i look at my fingers, and they aren't touching, i always make them touch. I can't stand them being apart. I don't know why. I do the opposite to everything around me though. I don't like it when my fork/knife rests against my plate, the tv remote touches the arm of the sofa, glasses of water and other drinks can't touch my mouth, the list goes on...

I always talk to my cats, and not just my own. Even if i am in the middle of the street in full view of everyone or with my girlfriend, i can't help it but i say hello to random cats in the street.

When i'm home alone, i talk to my reflection in the mirror in Chinese. Not even joking.

When i look at people i don't like at school, i think about the most enjoyable way to kill them. It just happens and i can't help it. Sometimes i'll even start muttering in the middle of class. Must be watching too much Saw.

When i see incorrect grammar or punctuation, i always make an effort to correct it.

I sing poetry aloud like it's a song when nobody's watching... even if the lyrics are fucked up.

That's pretty much it off the top of my head


----------



## tacotiklah

I have a weird habit of reading everything I get my hands on. I'll be sitting there eating a bowl of cereal in the morning and start reading the cereal box, or read the tube of toothpaste while I brush my teeth. Stuff like that. But get me anywhere near an actual novel and I fall asleep within a few minutes of reading it. It could be the most amazing novel ever and I'd still be out like a light.

Silly brain, why you so crazy?


----------



## incinerated_guitar

I experience "Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response", so I HAVE to watch ASMR trigger videos at night on my iPod for me to relax enough to get to sleep now. The only exception is when I'm so exhausted I feel sick. Then I'm out once I hit the bed


----------



## Black43

I've just remembered some more...

I have to turn my phone off before i go to sleep.

I get really emotional in that scene of Halo: Reach where Kat gets shot in the head, again i don't know why and no other game affects me in anyway.

When talking to chicks i like i develop a really husky voice that sometimes renders me unable to speak.

More to come...


----------



## Cyanide Assassin

i play air guitar a lot at work as well as do gutterals while walking around. i used to wake up when i was really little and sneak into the kitchen and eat the butter while everyone was asleep. i also have an extreme fascination with serial killers and human behavior. ive trained myself in various aspects to force myself to be quiet while walking/moving around, im able to lie directly and not do the normal motions like looking down and left if you're making it up compared to up and right if its a true experience. i also have a very large collection of murder-abelia with my most coveted piece being a Polaroid of my uncle myself and john wayne gacy while he was still alive at the stateville correctional facility in my town. only my uncle and i have ever known about the picture of the three of us except for you guys now.human behaviors have always interested me for some reason. the subtleties of human nature just strike me as somewhat odd and i try and challenge them on a daily basis.






























my bathroom habits are completely normal though. i swear.


----------



## theo

Black43 said:


> When i see incorrect grammar or punctuation, i always make an effort to correct it.



Most instances of the letter I in your post are lowercase when they should be uppercase.


----------



## GizmoJunior

explosivo said:


> I thought I was the only person that did this
> 
> If I don't have a reason to sleep in a bed, I much prefer the couch or the floor.



Me too, I slept on the couch for like two years at my old house. I just never saw a reason to sleep in my bed.  my mom always got pissed haha cause she'd wanna watch tv and I would be passed out on the couch.


----------



## Black43

theo said:


> Most instances of the letter I in your post are lowercase when they should be uppercase.


 I haven't actually realized that until now... I guess I owe you a thanks.


----------



## skeels

theo said:


> Most instances of the letter I in your post are lowercase when they should be uppercase.


 
CyanideAssassin's too.


----------



## Azathoth43

skeels said:


> CyanideAssassin's too.



He didn't capitalize _any_ letter. What can we deduce from that?

Normal bathroom habits indeed.


----------



## Cynic

I actually wipe after I urinate. Something about stray drops of piss getting on my underwear makes me shudder. :x


----------



## Idontpersonally

Pretty sure checking your deduce after you wipe is normal/healthy...
Then shower which is pretty much this if im in a rush..


----------



## mcsalty

sometimes i make a beat by clicking my teeth together; i don't think it's loud enough for anyone to hear and it probably just looks like i'm chewing gum or something lol.


----------



## theo

mcsalty said:


> sometimes i make a beat by clicking my teeth together; i don't think it's loud enough for anyone to hear and it probably just looks like i'm chewing gum or something lol.


I do this too! but usually I move my jaw from side to side to get faster notes in there haha.


----------



## mcsalty

theo said:


> I do this too! but usually I move my jaw from side to side to get faster notes in there haha.



i use my lower jaw and slide it across the side of my front teeth for rolls/fills


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ holy shit i do the same thing


----------



## icos211

I sleep with a stuffed animal.

I'm still metal, I swear!


----------



## Church2224

I am 21 years old and have never been on a real date, never had a girlfriend and never had sex. 

I get really angry around people with loud voices. 

I sometimes count how many steps I am taking


----------



## Idontpersonally

icos211 said:


> I sleep with a stuffed animal.
> 
> I'm still metal, I swear!






Not unless its something pist like a koala or panda or something..otherwise your pass if up for review.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin

Azathoth43 said:


> He didn't capitalize _any_ letter. What can we deduce from that?
> 
> Normal bathroom habits indeed.




i most certainly do have a capital letter in my post. just check out Polaroid.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

BlaK-Argentina said:


> ... and then when we're fooling around I might start kissing her legs or butt and actually lick my own piss. That... shit... scares me.
> 
> There, I said it.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## tm20

Church2224 said:


> I am 21 years old and have never been on a real date, never had a girlfriend and never had sex.
> 
> I get really angry around people with loud voices.
> 
> *I sometimes count how many steps I am taking*



i do this when im walking up stairs, i get annoyed when theres an odd number of stairs


----------



## Metal_Webb

Church2224 said:


> I am 21 years old and have never been on a real date, never had a girlfriend and never had sex.



And I'm 22. Imagine how I feel about it 

/OT
I hate putting clothing away in drawers, it just gets musty. I prefer to have it in a big (clean!) pile on my floor instead.


----------



## piggins411

mcsalty said:


> i use my lower jaw and slide it across the side of my front teeth for rolls/fills



As I was reading all of these posts, I was doing the same thing


----------



## Don Vito

Church2224 said:


> I am 21 years old and have never been on a real date, never had a girlfriend and never had sex.


Ohhh damn.. right in the feels! Except I'm 18 so I've still got a few years left to make something happen


----------



## GizmoJunior

Once again in response to the new thread title, it's time to talk about the AV (alien vacuum). I'm not quite sure why we nicknamed it that. This is a bit more recent but hilarious. Two years ago I used to live right by a highway so my friends, brother, and I would get bored and mess with cars that drove by. Well my brother had one of those stupid hoodies that zipped all the way up and had a mask on it. The mask just happened to be Jason from Friday the 13th. We had an extra vacuum at my house and thought it would be a good idea to put the hoodie on it and zip it up. We also taped sticks to it so It'd have arms. My friend placed it right in the road and one car almost wrecked. So I moved it to the side of the highway. So many cars slowed down and were freaked out. It was really funny until my neighbor figured out it was us and called the cops  Needless to say my mom wasn't very happy when she woke up to a cop knocking on the door at four in the morning.


----------



## tacotiklah

Don Vito said:


> Ohhh damn.. right in the feels! Except I'm 18 so I've still got a few years left to make something happen



Don't feel bad. I didn't start dating until I was in college and I ended up meeting my ex-fiancee there. We were engaged for four years. It can happen. Just stop trying to force it.


----------



## Idontpersonally

yea @BC the problem child stories remind me of this time when me and my dude used to get into so much shit our parents had to have a meeting with the landlord/manager to have us separated where we couldnt come within a certain amount of space of each other. I could write pages of the stupid shit we did stealing copper n shit way before it was cool. The landlord used to follows us around in his truck and wait for us n shit and we called the cops on him for stalking

if someones house burned down wed go in there garbage and find the toys n shit that were still good, manure fights, wed just bathe in that shit when they came to fertilized the lawn. I had a least 3 or so good friends that were like in there 30s when i was like 9-15 my mom would try to have them all arrested. 

Only once did me and my dude almost get kidnapped and it was just some strange dude in a van that told us to deliver some flowers to his girl and hed pay us and im like sure fuck yea and my dude was like no. So we didnt.


----------



## GizmoJunior

Idontpersonally said:


> yea @BC the problem child stories remind me of this time when me and my dude used to get into so much shit our parents had to have a meeting with the landlord/manager to have us separated where we couldnt come within a certain amount of space of each other. I could write pages of the stupid shit we did stealing copper n shit way before it was cool. The landlord used to follows us around in his truck and wait for us n shit and we called the cops on him for stalking
> 
> if someones house burned down wed go in there garbage and find the toys n shit that were still good, manure fights, wed just bathe in that shit when they came to fertilized the lawn. I had a least 3 or so good friends that were like in there 30s when i was like 9-15 my mom would try to have them all arrested.
> 
> Only once did me and my dude almost get kidnapped and it was just some strange dude in a van that told us to deliver some flowers to his girl and hed pay us and im like sure fuck yea and my dude was like no. So we didnt.



That's crazy that you almost got kidnapped There's not a whole lot of stuff to do in southern indiana so we just think of stupid shit we can do.


----------



## Idontpersonally

word i can see that we grew up like an hour from there.

I met some dude of the internet like almost 40 when i was like 15, dude showd up right to my door when i told him id meet him somewhere else, my mom answers, i told her id be right back came home at like 2 in the morning and left again, the cops found us somehow passed out[not literally] in this dorm lobby type thing, no homo we were talking about paint[ graffiti] n guitars n shit, turns out he had a shop in his basement and did custom paint jobs and builds and got me into playing again, my first one got stolen and i quit playing. ..but yea the cops followed him on the highway back for like and hour he wasnt even pissed at me he said he just forgot how to get back, that was almost 15 years ago and were still good friends to this day.


----------



## GizmoJunior

That's wild man, my mom would freak if some dude like that showed up at the door.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm a very fidgety person and I have to be doing SOMETHING with my hands at all times. It has to be games, guitar, laptop/internet, table-top drumming, etc.

Well a funny anecdote for you guys:
As per the above, I have to have something to do while I use the john. I didn't have a laptop at the time, the batteries on my old gameboy were out and my guitar was out in the garage. So I had nothing to do while in there and was going insane with boredom.

While in there, for reasons I will NEVER know, was an old bop-it. So the hyper 'must have something to do at all times' part of me takes over and I start using this bop it while I go about my other business. For those that have never had the pleasure of using a bop it, it's kind of like Simon Says, except there are knobs to twist and pull (when the electronic voice tells you to) and buttons to press (again when the voice tells you to). As you go along with the game, you have to do these things faster and faster. It's a real workout and a great way to build reflexes. 

Well I was really into this thing while crapping and was getting progressively faster at it when all of the sudden there's a huge banging on the bathroom door and my mom yells "JUST EXACTLY WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING IN THERE!? QUIT FUCKING PULLING AND TWISTING IT AND GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE BATHROOM!"

Oh dear...


----------



## Idontpersonally

BCrotchett said:


> That's wild man, my mom would freak if some dude like that showed up at the door.



Yea fuck i forgot the best part of that story was that he showed up dressed metal'd the fuck out, fuckin jeans and combat boots and army fatigues 
slicked back hair pist beard n shit tall as fuck and my moms hella short and super christian so yea she freaked out and put an apb out on me




. He put me on to elecrtic wizard thats all we listened too.

Later like 16 or so my dad drove me up to see him, we had an art gallery show and he comes out and asks my dad if he wanted a beer, but my dad was cool cause he gave me my first beer when i was like 5,.. fuck if i can find some of his guitars ill postem


----------



## GizmoJunior

That'd be cool if you could. I cant believe he showed up all metal'd out. That reminds me of my dad, I was probably six and he was like try this while handing me his beer.


----------



## Idontpersonally

BCrotchett said:


> That'd be cool if you could. I cant believe he showed up all metal'd out. That reminds me of my dad, I was probably six and he was like try this while handing me his beer.




yup that was pretty much it ha, fuck theyre in an old photobucket or album ive been looking for for a while. theyre somewhere around here..

Edit* heres som etch/sandblasting on glass, a monster on guitars though


----------



## GizmoJunior

Idontpersonally said:


> yup that was pretty much it ha, fuck theyre in an old photobucket or album ive been looking for for a while. theyre somewhere around here..
> 
> Edit* heres som etch/sandblasting on glass, a monster on guitars though



There's a lot of talent there!


----------



## Nile

Dude that's cool as hell.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Yea cool ass dude too weird as fuck for sake of the Op. Would send random pics of him smashing bridget the midget before I met him. When i met him we'd run outta money at the bar he'd go after all the half empty abandoned drinks like ' you wake up with a sore throat in the morning but fuck it".. No fuck was given.
I dated this girl with really fucked up teeth, we called her gums cause her gums overlapped her teeth. Looked like she was wearing black braces there was like shit on'em and she hated the fucking dentist.

Best artist ever


----------



## guitarfreak1387

I can not take a shit in a public place what so ever. Id rather risk shitting my pants than dump in a public place. unless its an absolute emergency.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I can't piss in public unless I've been drinking or there's no one in the washroom. I also only use stalls, always have.


----------



## ilyti

Idontpersonally said:


> that was almost 15 years ago and were still good friends to this day.








....Okay..



Idontpersonally said:


> if someones house burned down wed go in there garbage and *find the toys n shit that were still good, manure fights, wed just bathe in that shit* when they came to fertilized the lawn. *I had a least 3 or so good friends that were like in there 30s when i was like 9-15 my mom would try to have them all arrested.
> *
> Only once did *me and my dude almost get kidnapped *and it was just some strange dude in a van that told us to deliver some flowers to his girl and hed pay us and im like sure fuck yea and my dude was like no. So we didnt.



I am crying with laughter at almost everything you post. Don't stop.


----------



## GizmoJunior

BlackMastodon said:


> I can't piss in public unless I've been drinking or there's no one in the washroom. I also only use stalls, always have.



Ill usually use a urinal but i hate places that don't have dividers between them. That shit freaks me out, I can't have someone staring at my dick.


----------



## Jakke

BlackMastodon said:


> I can't piss in public unless I've been drinking or there's no one in the washroom. I also only use stalls, always have.



I can't pee very well standing, and therefore I always also use a stall.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Funny thing is I still stand in the stall. I just like my privacy. I usually only do the sit-piss when I wake up in the middle of the night or first thing in the morning when I'm too tired and groggy to stand straight let alone piss in a toilet without missing.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

I think a few others said this earlier, but I piss sitting down at night sometimes just so it's quiet and I can read a magazine or check my phone or something. 

My TV's volume has to end in either a 5 or 0. 

I wash my hands before I play guitar, and wipe down my strings after I play every time.


----------



## JEngelking

DanakinSkywalker said:


> I think a few others said this earlier, but I piss sitting down at night sometimes just so it's quiet and I can read a magazine or check my phone or something.
> 
> *My TV's volume has to end in either a 5 or 0. *
> 
> I wash my hands before I play guitar, and wipe down my strings after I play every time.



YES I thought it might only be me that did that. 

And the second one isn't weird, that's just a good habit.


----------



## theo

With regards to the washing hands before playing, I didn't do it up until about a year ago, my strings last so much damn longer now.


----------



## Idontpersonally

@ the pissers I have almost no aim in the morning i keep a bottle of 409 next to the toilet and clean it pretty much every time i use it cause i dont usually lift the seat. I get a feel when i lift the seat for some reason. like 'its just gunna go back down'. Id rather clean it than lift it i guess.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

JEngelking said:


> YES I thought it might only be me that did that.
> 
> And the second one isn't weird, that's just a good habit.



Haha we must be related or something! Yeah I thought it might not be weird, but I wasn't sure if that was a little too meticulous and tidy of me.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

theo said:


> With regards to the washing hands before playing, I didn't do it up until about a year ago, my strings last so much damn longer now.



That's exactly what I noticed dude! After I started washing first, it literally took like 5+ months for my strings to get any kind of grimyness. Really helps in the long run.


----------



## necronile

When im travelling on a bus I wont listen to music with my earphones unless
I sit in the side next to the window.


----------



## morrowcosom

I sit whenever I am pissing in someplace I care about so I don't spray pee everywhere. Even if I point my dick down towards the bowl to piss, pee just sprays out in all sorts of directions, soaking the floor, wall and the toilet. 

To me Macaroni and Cheese is the most disgusting shit in existence. It smells like baby shit, and cheese should not be ingested as a liquid. It is a bowl full of liquid cheese. Barf. 

It disgusts me so much that if someone puts it on a plate of food, I will not eat anything on the plate.


----------



## MyNameIsMax

I wash my hands.. a lot. Even leave my room for a few seconds because my mom wanted to ask me a question, I can't touch anything in my room unless I wash my hands. 0_o my hands get so dry the knuckles sometimes crack and bleed.


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> I can't piss in public unless I've been drinking or there's no one in the washroom. I also only use stalls, always have.



One of my friends does this. The reason he gives is that he's spent a loooot of time travelling and learned it abroad to avoid pickpockets, because you're pretty defenseless at a urinal. I only mostly believe him 



guitarfreak1387 said:


> I can not take a shit in a public place what so ever. Id rather risk shitting my pants than dump in a public place. unless its an absolute emergency.



I used to be like this for a long time as a kid. Even to the point of pretty much giving myself constipation once or twice at school because of it. It's gotten a lot better as I've gotten older, but there's still times where I'll check the stalls and then nop the fuck out.

It helps when you realize the dollar bills in your wallet are very likely dirtier than the toilet seats after a wipedown though.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm a pretty open book, all my friends tend to know all my weird shit. 

How open of a book you ask:
I had to change my frenum piercing a couple of weeks ago, and I decided to do so after I had cleaned it in the shower. Needless to say with wet hands I was having trouble opening the barbell. And I definitely did not want to mess up and need to get it pierced again.

So I walk out of the shower and ask my female friend (no romantic relations at all) if she can open the barbell for me. She does and I go back into the shower and change my dick piercing. 

Open Book mother fuckers.


----------



## ittoa666

I have an unusual obsession with even numbers of things. I count beats in songs and if it doesn't land on the right side (say I'm tapping my fingers on a table), it annoys me. I also eat even amounts of things like candy or cereal. Gotta divide them into even numbered groups, but it's not vital, just nice.


----------



## Rustee

ittoa666 said:


> I have an unusual obsession with even numbers of things. I count beats in songs and if it doesn't land on the right side (say I'm tapping my fingers on a table), it annoys me. I also eat even amounts of things like candy or cereal. Gotta divide them into even numbered groups, but it's not vital, just nice.



I'm a bit like that. I have to have the volume of the TV on an even number or it bugs me.


----------



## theo

If I find a hair in my food, chances are I won't eat any more of that meal.


----------



## GizmoJunior

theo said:


> If I find a hair in my food, chances are I won't eat any more of that meal.



I'm the same way. The thought of hair in my food just completely ruins my appetite. I think a lot of people are like this.


----------



## flint757

Which is amusing because dirtier things have probably touched your food during the cook and prep process.


----------



## theo

I'm quite aware of that. It's not the thought of something dirty in my food... It's just the hair itself. Can't explain it further than that really.


----------



## flint757

Everyone's got their hangups. I know my food is probably somehow dirty, but it grosses me out too when I see someone else's hair in my food. If my own hair ended up in my food while eating I probably wouldn't care.


----------



## dcoughlin1

I don't like my sister at all. So one time she pissed me off and she left and the dog pooped on the floor so I took the dog shit and put it on her bed. 

I try to avoid wearing pants as much as possible. 

I never pee at the urinal because I always have really creepy experiences when I do.

I never let anyone drive me anywhere because I'm paranoid and if anything bad happened I would rather it be my fault instead of someone else fucking up.

Edit: If I see someone licking their fingers, smacking their lips, or making loud slurping noises when they eat I lose my appetite and get really angry. I don't know why but those sounds disgust me for some reason.


----------



## imprinted

Breakdown said:


> I put music on really loud and try to match the singer's voice when no one is home. Id be extremely embarrassed if I were ever caught.



Absolutely guilty of this.

Though if it's a great song and I've got my MP3 player with headphones on I WILL bust out a full volume rendition in the middle of the street too.


----------



## imprinted

Does anyone else get creeped out by the sounds of two forks being hit together? *shudder*

Can't hack that noise. AWFUL.


----------



## JEngelking

dcoughlin1 said:


> If I see someone licking their fingers, smacking their lips, or making loud slurping noises when they eat I lose my appetite and get really angry. I don't know why but those sounds disgust me for some reason.



So much this. I know a couple people who eat with their mouths open or slightly open and make smacking sounds as they chew. 

Most frustrating. Sound. Ever.


----------



## poopyalligator

I do a lot of weird shit when I think nobody is looking. 

1. Sometimes when I am driving, I listen to a lot of earth wind and fire, or funk, or something that makes me dance. It is not uncommon for me to be looking like a lunatic while dancing and singing in my car. 

2. I am super OCD about keeping things in order. Like All of my cds are in alphabetical order (thousands of cds), and when i get a few new ones I have to re-do my cd rack. I also color coordinate my closet by color. I take a picture of my shoes and tape the picture to my shoebox so i know which ones they are. 

3. I get really turned off by girls who have their nails painted, and chipped like crazy. I think it reflects poorly upon them, and I don't like that. 

4. I always put my left sock and shoe on before my right. I could accidentally pick up my right shoe, and I will immediately put it down, and then pick up my left shoe and put it on. 

5. I can be a tab bit vindictive. This one girl whom I was working with at Dillards (clothes dept store) watched my manager chew me out over something that she was supposed to do, and stood there with a smile on her face. So I overheard a conversation about how she needed a vacation day to take a trip somewhere with her friend. So I immediately went to my manager and asked for that day off before she could. I didn't need the day off, as a matter of fact it was actually a bit more inconvenient to not work that day. She came back to me like an hour later trying to be super nice and I told her she wasn't getting my vacation day.


----------



## AliceLG

poopyalligator said:


> 5. I can be a tab bit vindictive. This one girl whom I was working with at Dillards (clothes dept store) watched my manager chew me out over something that she was supposed to do, and stood there with a smile on her face. So I overheard a conversation about how she needed a vacation day to take a trip somewhere with her friend. So I immediately went to my manager and asked for that day off before she could. I didn't need the day off, as a matter of fact it was actually a bit more inconvenient to not work that day. She came back to me like an hour later trying to be super nice and I told her she wasn't getting my vacation day.



Nicely done. Bitch got it coming if you ask me.


----------



## skisgaar

I always try to finish a stair case on my right foot. I feel dirty if I don't.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Always when I see a series of numbers, I try to figure out whether they can be made into a sum. For instance: the serialnumber on a lanternpole in my street is 124719. Then I try with some sign in between to make a correct sum.

1-2+4+7-1=9

Also: ITT OCD at its finest


----------



## theo

I'm more worries that you know the serial number in the first place.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

theo said:


> I'm more worries that you know the serial number in the first place.



It says it on the pole with a sticker.


----------



## theo

but you remember it...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

theo said:


> but you remember it...



It is right outside my window


----------



## theo

Alright that's not so bad then haha, I'll get off your back 

I like to sing along to james labrie when I'm in the car


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I also try to have an even number of steps from point A to point B. If it's not, then I try to set another step to even it out.


----------



## Fiction

ittoa666 said:


> I have an unusual obsession with even numbers of things. I count beats in songs and if it doesn't land on the right side (say I'm tapping my fingers on a table), it annoys me. I also eat even amounts of things like candy or cereal. Gotta divide them into even numbered groups, but it's not vital, just nice.



When I was younger (Like 10 years old to around 12) I had a few OCDs similar to this. Everything I saw I use to spell out in my head, and if it didn't have an even amount of letters I would consider other ways to spell it that makes it so. I also had to have 2 steps for every crack in the sidewalks, landing exactly on the crack every second step. Even now, I still do that, just with one step, being quite a lot taller.

Also, I can't stare at pointy anythings. My eyes begin to blur and I feel uneasy until I look away and shake away any leftover feelings from the visual of the point. My greatest fear is probably being stabbed in the eye. Although I can touch my own eyeball with my finger, so whatever crazy ass brain, get your shit together!


----------



## BlackMastodon

imprinted said:


> Does anyone else get creeped out by the sounds of two forks being hit together? *shudder*
> 
> Can't hack that noise. AWFUL.


For me it's cutting Styrofoam with any sort of knife or blade. It drives me insane and makes my entire body shudder. Just thinking about it gives me goosebumps.


----------



## skisgaar

BlackMastodon said:


> For me it's cutting Styrofoam with any sort of knife or blade. It drives me insane and makes my entire body shudder. Just thinking about it gives me goosebumps.



This, but with velcro.


----------



## dcoughlin1

Another noise I hate is when someone is cutting something and the knife scrapes against the plate. Am I the only one here that when they encounter these things that they hate they really have to fight the urge to throw up?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Also, I find the sound of others chewing food utterly despicable. It drives me mad and it's repulsive.


----------



## theo

I try to avoid letting my toothbrush bristles touch the toothpaste tube.


----------



## katypaty

Hhmm.. If I didnt tell anyone then how can I public it here? But there is one thing I usually do which nobody knows by now. I do that while I am eating. Thats all I can tell.


----------



## petereanima

YJGB said:


> Also, I find the sound of others chewing food utterly despicable. It drives me mad and it's repulsive.



THIS. I really get angry and aggressive, especcially when my colleague is eating something. Sitting in front of me, and no shit, she sounds like a hamster, and as soon as I hear that "chrmpf chrmpf chrmpf chrmpf..."I actually have to leave the office and go for a cigarette or take a shit, I just need to get OUT because it's driving me mad.


----------



## tm20

YJGB said:


> Always when I see a series of numbers, I try to figure out whether they can be made into a sum. For instance: the serialnumber on a lanternpole in my street is 124719. Then I try with some sign in between to make a correct sum.
> 
> 1-2+4+7-1=9
> 
> Also: ITT OCD at its finest


 
good to know im not the only one


----------



## imprinted

dcoughlin1 said:


> Another noise I hate is when someone is cutting something and the knife scrapes against the plate. Am I the only one here that when they encounter these things that they hate they really have to fight the urge to throw up?



OH GOD NOOOOO!! why would you mention that!


----------



## Pat_tct

so much THIS on the whole chewing-thing.

i hate it when people eat with their mouth open. did you never get tought proper manners?
on the same note, it drives me crazy and i actually get sick to a point i wanna vomit when people chew gum and do bubbles and let them pop. i hate that noise so god damn much.


----------



## dcoughlin1

I can't be around when my best friend eats because it sounds like he is having sex with all the weird noises he makes. If we grab something to eat I sit at a different table it's that bad.


----------



## Genome

YJGB said:


> Also, I find the sound of others chewing food utterly despicable. It drives me mad and it's repulsive.



See how far you get through this. I lasted 10 seconds.


----------



## hand amputation

You all are a bunch of weirdos!







And that's awesome.


----------



## dcoughlin1

Genome said:


> See how far you get through this. I lasted 10 seconds.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

8 pages in, and I'm just making an appearance to say this thread is filled with all kinds of what the fuck.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

glassmoon0fo said:


> 8 pages in, and I'm just making an appearance to say this thread is filled with all kinds of what the fuck.



Welcome to the internet, where everyone is their worst self.


----------



## Ginsu

Anything involving cotton. It makes the most repulsive sounds...a sort of dry squeezy scratch. I cannot.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The feeling of dry cotton rubbing against your teeth. Gives me the shudders.


----------



## Ginsu

YJGB said:


> The feeling of dry cotton rubbing against your teeth. Gives me the shudders.



I think I would immediately become comatose.


Something else I've noticed, looking at anything I've said on the internet more than a week prior to the current date...I don't identify it as something I said. I know I did, because it says I did, but it seems like an entirely different person..."I wouldn't say that," I always think, "that doesn't sound like me at all". Then I usually think about how I would have phrased it now. It's actually really freaking me out right now, because I was reading through all the posts on here again and I've posted in here before now and I read my post and I was like SERIOUSLY THAT DOESN'T EVEN SOUND LIKE ME and I bet, if I come back in a week or two, this will look the same. I have three or four different personas that sort of take over unconsciously sometimes, I'm not sure yet if it's something I have control over, or something that's induced by various circumstances. It's rather unsettling. I'm literally figuring this out as I type this, I'll have to look into it further. It sounds like Dissociative Identity Disorder, except individuals with that aren't aware of the other personalities' existence...

Also, as you can see above, I have a thing for run-on sentences...and I write my guitar riffs the same way. I let them keep going until they feel done. I often end up with riffs in weird things like 27/8 that are still counted in fours, but they sound...GOOD.

I need four towels to dry myself after a shower. One to wipe away the water, three to wrap around myself. 

I cannot have sheets on my bed, and I cannot sleep without at least two blankets on me. Well, I probably could, but it would certainly take longer.

I used to have a debilitating and entirely irrational fear of amputees. Probably stemming from my own fear of anything ever happening to my hands. I finally got over it when I was fifteen or so.

I put my iPod earbuds in backwards. I swear, the sound is so much better that way.

I find the fact that human beings have to excrete waste products to be nothing short of disgusting, and will avoid acknowledging that fact under any circumstances where it is not absolutely necessary.

Also, I wear wrist braces while I play video games.


----------



## ilyti

Ginsu said:


> I need four towels to dry myself after a shower. One to wipe away the water, three to wrap around myself.
> 
> I used to have a debilitating and entirely irrational fear of amputees. Probably stemming from my own fear of anything ever happening to my hands. I finally got over it when I was fifteen or so.





This may sound strange, but I find burps way more disgusting than farts. Everyone I know thinks the opposite. I mean, you eat, talk, kiss with your mouth! You should NOT excrete gross smells from there. Bums are for pooping, and little else.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ginsu said:


> I need four towels to dry myself after a shower. One to wipe away the water, three to wrap around myself.


K this one I found the most strange for some reason.  Why do you need three to wrap around yourself? Do you make a towel cape after you shower? Be honest.


----------



## Taylor

I always count the number of steps I take when I walk up/down stairs. I don't care if I finish on an even or odd number, but I have to know how many steps I took. Oddly though, I only do this with stairs, not when I'm just walking around.

Whenever I am out walking in public, I constantly watch people and monitor their paces, making sure that if we are going to go through the same door somewhere, that we won't get to the door at the same time. I do this because I am extremely afraid of these perceived awkwardness of the encounter. I will then adjust my walking speed accordingly, to make sure that one of us gets there first.

I obsessively check my grammar and spelling when typing things. If I make a comment on a post/article on a website that has an error, I get extremely embarrassed and will edit the post if I can, or delete it altogether.

I have somewhat severe misophonia, and desperately wish I could always eat alone, since the sound of chewing makes me want to stab the offending person in the chest. However, when eating with people, if I have the chance to eat by myself, I won't since I consider it rude and will NOT let myself be rude.

I hate it when the food on my plate gets all mixed up, and most of the time will not finish the meal if it gets that way.

Whenever I listen to music through headphones in a quiet room/car with other people, I always perceive my breathing as being extraordinarily loud and will adjust how I breathe to make less noise.

If I forget something, (a name, date, song title) I will stop everything I am doing to hunt down what I forgot. This is especially annoying when I forget something when I am trying to sleep (I already have severe insomnia). If I don't remember what I forgot right away, it eats at me until I do something about it.

That's all I have off the top of my head (and am willing to share with you guys ).


----------



## tacotiklah

BlackMastodon said:


> K this one I found the most strange for some reason.  Why do you need three to wrap around yourself? Do you make a towel cape after you shower? Be honest.



You haven't?


----------



## Ginsu

BlackMastodon said:


> K this one I found the most strange for some reason.  Why do you need three to wrap around yourself? Do you make a towel cape after you shower? Be honest.



Two around my waist, one comes together in the front, one in the back, and then a third around my shoulders. So no, no towel cape. Sorry.


----------



## MontaraMike

I hang out here


----------



## Idontpersonally

Ginsu said:


> Something else I've noticed, looking at anything I've said on the internet more than a week prior to the current date...I don't identify it as something I said. I know I did, because it says I did, but it seems like an entirely different person..."I wouldn't say that," I always think, "that doesn't sound like me at all". Then I usually think about how I would have phrased it now. It's actually really freaking me out right now, because I was reading through all the posts on here again and I've posted in here before now and I read my post and I was like SERIOUSLY THAT DOESN'T EVEN SOUND LIKE ME and I bet, if I come back in a week or two, this will look the same. I have three or four different personas that sort of take over unconsciously sometimes, I'm not sure yet if it's something I have control over, or something that's induced by various circumstances. It's rather unsettling. I'm literally figuring this out as I type this, I'll have to look into it further. It sounds like Dissociative Identity Disorder, except individuals with that aren't aware of the other personalities' existence...
> 
> Also, as you can see above, I have a thing for run-on sentences...and I write my guitar riffs the same way. I let them keep going until they feel done. I often end up with riffs in weird things like 27/8 that are still counted in fours, but they sound...GOOD.



Ho-Ly shit. This^. I _just_ wrote a psa about this so i would stopped getting negged for the same comment i barely remember typing. It's not like 'another side of me' it's literally not me. Im freaking out how you even worded it cause i never considered taking meds until Im constantly reminded of shit i said that is nothing like me. Im also weird about having my music up with negs it would kind of spoil it for me. If i like a band here i go look at all their negs and its usually something kinda funny but misunderstood. I definitely take on different personas without realizing it, but even playing im not the same guy id be watching someone else play.. irl im generally shy and quiet, a little awkward sure but im not a dick to anyone on purpose. 

So i googled aspergers. Theyre saying its something that doesnt necessarily need to be treated its just a different kind of person which is how i feel about a lot of mental disorder labels anyway. Fwiw i feel like i will always end up with a bi polar/ mpd gf bc of this, only they seem to remember everything i did but nothing their other personality did...

My mom told me i cross dressed when i was a kid, like wore her heels n shit, I dont remember but i know i dressed up like my dad cause theres pics
idk if re using floss is weird but i do that shit.
I didnt think i had a problem with anyone chewing anything until i sat through a few of those chewing videos omfg. I watched 2 girls 1 cup a few times in a row eating different foods to make sure i could keep a straight face but those chewing videos made me cringe. The peanut butter banana one i almost threw up.
i got a tens unit ems for my back and of course put it on my junk to see what it'd do. All i can say is i would recommend trying that at least once to anyone.
My aunt told me a story about how if she ever went to jail she'd never wipe her ass and rub shit all over her so no one would fuck with her, I kinda of laughed it off , but i didnt tell her i always thought about doing that as well.
I stalk the absolute shit out of one celebs twitter, idk why i get kind of stoked if i catch it within 20 mins or so of a new tweet.. I dont use it whatsoever besides that.
Oh yea all my sentences and riffs are run on as well.
My keep calm word is "public electronics". Use it generally for dating/orgasms but it works for everything really.


----------



## dcoughlin1

I like to listen to music when I'm in the shower but I cover the webcam on my laptop because I'm paranoid and think someone can be looking at me through it. Which is weird because I shower with the door completely open all the time.


----------



## Ginsu

Idontpersonally said:


> So i looked at a bunch of aspergers stuff and im pretty sure that describes me.


Well, the seemingly split personality thing doesn't have much to do with Asperger's that I know of, since I have it (and enjoy the "perks", so to speak, until I actually have to interact with people face-to-face...actually, that's not usually too bad, unless I plan on actually developing a close relationship with anyone, and then, it's a nightmare). I do know, after some examination, that they're a response to various social and circumstantial stimuli.

I wish I could offer you advice, but I don't really know you in person, so I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for. :/ I'm still figuring out all this nonsense myself, honestly.


----------



## fwd0120

tm20 said:


> good to know im not the only one



I do this too.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Ginsu said:


> Well, the seemingly split personality thing doesn't have much to do with Asperger's that I know of, since I have it (and enjoy the "perks", so to speak, until I actually have to interact with people face-to-face...actually, that's not usually too bad, unless I plan on actually developing a close relationship with anyone, and then, it's a nightmare). I do know, after some examination, that they're a response to various social and circumstantial stimuli.
> 
> I wish I could offer you advice, but I don't really know you in person, so I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for. :/ I'm still figuring out all this nonsense myself, honestly.


 I just went full aspergers [or something]on this girl i really liked,where when she stopped talking to me i re read the texts in her perspective and nothing i had said had really any relevance to anything really they were basically inside jokes i was having with myself, sometimes she would laugh it off and say 'what?' but it didnt dawn on me that i should start making sense at some point or that she would never get the jokes. Another girl i did the same thing but was nice enough to say "why are you texting me nonsense" and i said 'evolutiion', i was talking in old English kind of accent and i really like to talk that way sometimes but i snapped out of it.. Yea bi polar/ mpd and aspergers have nothing to do with each other i was just throwing that out there bc i have had a pattern dating girls like that. Ie none of the oddball things i say bother them . They can function socially only they are completely split in two or more whereas i think i just need to work on having a good middle ground as opposed to being extremely up or down. Besides that the last few times i went out ad hung out with people have been just kind of awkward, it's easy to laugh at later when theyre just barely acquaintances anyway but yea ive never thought about it until recently i have been hearing about it online and googled it.


----------



## theo

This thread doesn't deserve to die yet. I can't be the only one enjoying it.


----------



## tacotiklah

I bite my nails. I don't know why I do it, but it's like a nervous habit that I do. It gets really bad when I'm playing an intense game on my laptop or on the PS3. Like to the point that I'm bleeding. Then I get infections and other stuff and have to clean the wounds and in some cases take antibiotics.

I've been getting better about it lately though, but sit me in front of a difficult game and I'll probably gnaw my whole damn fingers right off.


----------



## AliceLG

In the spirit of keeping the thread alive, a more-than-slightly embarassing couple of mine:

I feel intimidated by handsome men and gorgeous women. Even if they are complete dumbwits way below my intellectual level, I just feel akward and feel that I am somehow beneath them.

I refuse to clean up my room. My kingdom, my mess. I only fire up the vacuum cleaner when I can't control the sneezying  As much as socially possible I also refuse to receive visits in my place.


----------



## dcoughlin1

I really hate going to family events. I always try to get really drunk the night before with the hope that my mom would just be too embarrassed to have me there in that condition. It never works but I still do it just in case it eventually works. It also gives me an excuse to leave early if I still have to go.


----------



## andre09

BlackMastodon said:


> For me it's cutting Styrofoam with any sort of knife or blade. It drives me insane and makes my entire body shudder. Just thinking about it gives me goosebumps.



I can't stand the sound of scratching a cotton pillow case. It makes me rubs my fingers in such a way that makes me look retarded.


----------



## Don Vito

dcoughlin1 said:


> I really hate going to family events. I always try to get really drunk the night before with the hope that my mom would just be too embarrassed to have me there in that condition. It never works but I still do it just in case it eventually works. It also gives me an excuse to leave early if I still have to go.


dthat chik in your avarat looks high as fucklkkk


----------



## Cynic

Don Vito said:


> dthat chik in your avarat looks high as fucklkkk



+rep on-topic


----------



## tm20

after i highlight something, i always have to wipe off the excess ink at the end of the highlight. if i don't, then it stays there and leaves a dark spot on the end which annoys me


----------



## xDarkCrisisx

Whenever I have sex, I have to chew gum afterwards...I don't know why but I do.


----------



## Choop

Here's some off the top of my head right now, sure there's more. :X

I often type out long, thought-out responses on forums/facebook/IM's or something and then just Ctrl+A and delete it all.

When walking I often find myself playing the "don't step on any cracks" game for some reason.

I talk to myself a lot when I'm alone, mostly I think it's just to keep my mind on track when I'm doing stuff, or just because I'm really bored. 

I sing in the car/at home..which isn't really weird I guess, but nobody knows I do it and I'd be too embarrassed to do it with anyone around. I'm a quiet person in general. D:

Whenever I hear a phrase that has a word hyphenated like say, big-ass tree, I generally in my head move the hyphen over one space so that it says something like "big ass-tree" and then laugh about it, like, a lot. My humor is dumb.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Sometimes I picture myself as a girl and I imagine I am having sex with that girl. I mean, I don't think of myself with long hair and boobs and a sexier ass, I just think of a girl who is as fucked in the head as I am and how amazing it would be to bang her.

Yeah, I need professional help


----------



## Pooluke41

If I'm sleeping and there's something with a sharp point near my head, I think that it's like a millimeter away and will hit me, even if it's only like 3 feet away.


----------



## GizmoJunior

AliceLG said:


> In the spirit of keeping the thread alive, a more-than-slightly embarassing couple of mine:
> 
> I feel intimidated by handsome men and gorgeous women. Even if they are complete dumbwits way below my intellectual level, I just feel akward and feel that I am somehow beneath them.
> 
> I refuse to clean up my room. My kingdom, my mess. I only fire up the vacuum cleaner when I can't control the sneezying  As much as socially possible I also refuse to receive visits in my place.



Unfortunately I feel intimidated like this for no reason too. I think in general it's just a small self esteem issue.


----------



## straightshreddd

-When just thinking to myself randomly, I tend to reminisce embarrassing moments from various parts of my past and become briefly embarrassed about it again. Even if it's a moment that's years old and no one remembers, I'll smack my head and be like "Oh, god. Why." I'll quickly get over it, but it happens nonetheless.


----------



## DoomMantia

straightshreddd said:


> -When just thinking to myself randomly, I tend to reminisce embarrassing moments from various parts of my past and become briefly embarrassed about it again. Even if it's a moment that's years old and no one remembers, I'll smack my head and be like "Oh, god. Why." I'll quickly get over it, but it happens nonetheless.



haha man, I'm pretty sure every one does that. At least I hope they do.....


----------



## xDarkCrisisx

straightshreddd said:


> -When just thinking to myself randomly, I tend to reminisce embarrassing moments from various parts of my past and become briefly embarrassed about it again. Even if it's a moment that's years old and no one remembers, I'll smack my head and be like "Oh, god. Why." I'll quickly get over it, but it happens nonetheless.



This...


----------



## Sunyata

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Sometimes I picture myself as a girl and I imagine I am having sex with that girl. I mean, *I don't think of myself with long hair and boobs and a sexier ass*, I just think of a girl who is as fucked in the head as I am and how amazing it would be to bang her.
> 
> Yeah, I need professional help



With this description you could just as well be Anne Hathaway.


----------



## straightshreddd

DoomMantia said:


> haha man, I'm pretty sure every one does that. At least I hope they do.....



haha I hope so, too.


----------



## Bevo

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Sometimes I picture myself as a girl and I imagine I am having sex with that girl. I mean, I don't think of myself with long hair and boobs and a sexier ass, I just think of a girl who is as fucked in the head as I am and how amazing it would be to bang her.
> 
> Yeah, I need professional help



I don't have that problem, my daughter is 24 and a splitting image of me with long hair and girl stuff.. lets just say I know what I look like as a girl!!

Couple od ones for me.

When I am running alone where there is not a sole around and have to burp or fart.. I say excuse me?
Also during those times I like to sing out loud like really loud and don't give a crap how bad I sound when caught.

My worst mental issue is when I feel fine and some one says they feel sick, I immediately feel the same even though I know I'm not.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Ahhh ok I just got what he meant now after reading that again.
@ bevo i think he means personality wise, cause at first i thought he meant looks too..


But yea @ M3L mental/personality wise i have experienced such a thing. When i talked about imagining myself on stage doing stand up if anything went wrong the the amps etc. one of the jokes i always think about for an opener was that experience but i cant say how that went or what the joke is bc it's purdy fd up... She was on another level of weird so if you want a creeper girl get one at or below your level otherwise "amazing" starts to take on a whole new meaning....
Just my .02 anyway...hope that made sense to someone..


----------



## skisgaar

Sometimes, I like to dress up as myself and act like the biggest cunt on the planet!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Bevo said:


> I don't have that problem, my daughter is 24 and a splitting image of me with long hair and girl stuff.. lets just say I know what I look like as a girl!!
> .



I seriously hope you don't like the way you look like as a girl.


----------



## flint757

Are you saying a dad can't think his daughter is pretty?


----------



## theo

Alright here's one. We get leeches at my place when it's wet.
I get a bit paranoid about them (I really really hate leeches) and I find myself brushing my ankles more often than is reasonable. I'll sometimes do it at times where there is no way I could have been anywhere close to a leech.


----------



## Fiction

I'm actually a reptile, and am scheming to take over the world!

First Sevenstring (Vote Fiction for mod)

And then 4chan, moving onto the Australian political world which will ready me for the last phase of project "take over the world".


----------



## ilyti

straightshreddd said:


> -When just thinking to myself randomly, I tend to reminisce embarrassing moments from various parts of my past and become briefly embarrassed about it again. Even if it's a moment that's years old and no one remembers, I'll smack my head and be like "Oh, god. Why." I'll quickly get over it, but it happens nonetheless.


So me...

Has anyone here heard of trichotillomania? It's a nervous habit where I pluck out my own hair as a way to relieve stress. Been doing it since I can remember, and it's made me too afraid to get my hair cut, because even hairdressers have never heard of it. It doesn't hurt or anything (much), but I now try to limit my plucking to certain areas of the body, instead of my scalp. It's at least not as bad as nail biting or smoking, right? It's a manual fixation - I have to be doing something with my hands at all times.


----------



## skisgaar

Fiction said:


> I'm actually a reptile, and am scheming to take over the world!
> 
> First Sevenstring (Vote Fiction for mod)
> 
> And then 4chan, moving onto the Australian political world which will ready me for the last phase of project "take over the world".



/x/ has already seen the truth of this post. ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY FICTION REPTILE!!!!!!


----------



## vilk

Whenever I'm in a hallway, or somewhere with a decent amount of echo, I do my best Wormed vocals or pig squeals. The best part is when someone comes from around the corner they have no idea and theyre looking around but they assume its not from a human, let alone me. I do it so often that sometimes I forget and do it when there are many people in the same hallway with me.

also air guitar in public, because yolo

oh, and I try to use my mind to get a little chubby going when I'm standing on the train and then try to see if I can catch any girls meat-gazing.


----------



## Idontpersonally

ilyti said:


> So me...
> 
> Has anyone here heard of trichotillomania? It's a nervous habit where I pluck out my own hair as a way to relieve stress. Been doing it since I can remember, and it's made me too afraid to get my hair cut, because even hairdressers have never heard of it. It doesn't hurt or anything (much), but I now try to limit my plucking to certain areas of the body, instead of my scalp. It's at least not as bad as nail biting or smoking, right? It's a manual fixation - I have to be doing something with my hands at all times.



Yup, totally thats why i pull out my beard hairs, i pull out everything but my eyebrows, stache.. only idk where it comes from i only recall doing it for the past few years. Olivia munn has it.


----------



## tm20

baron samedi said:


> oh, and I try to use my mind to get a little chubby going when I'm standing on the train and then try to see if I can catch any girls meat-gazing.


----------



## hairychris

My work hasn't twigged that I basically hallucinate all day due to the meds that I'm on, hence I get easily distracted....


----------



## Mexi

every now and then I'll get a sensation of bug/spider crawling on my leg or see mild colour shifting, probably a result of abusing hallucinogens during my teens.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm a night owl. I prefer to sleep during the day and wake up/have fun at night.


----------



## Randy

I am the black wizards


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Randy said:


> I am the black wizards



!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamello

I think in English, even though Im not a native speaker , I forced myself at first to develop a better english (my pronunciation still sucks though  ) 

I can't stand when people touch my head, dunno why, I just feel nervous when someone does it 

I don't like speaking through phones, I feel that Im not being understood very well if the person im talking to doesn't see my non-verbal and kinesic languaje 

aaannd I think I have a poor short term memory, that, or I get distracted way too easily


----------



## Idontpersonally

Mexi said:


> every now and then I'll get a sensation of bug/spider crawling on my leg or see mild colour shifting, probably a result of abusing hallucinogens during my teens.


+1 thats why i get emo when i see a dead spider.
Sometimes my eyes are twitchy like tweak from south park.
My mouth makes this frog noise when i say certain words. Air gets under my lips and i never know when its gunna come out. 
I want to do this now


----------



## ilyti

kamello said:


> I can't stand when people touch my head, dunno why, I just feel nervous when someone does it


I have something like that - a few friends of mine like to sneak up on me and grab me, in a friendly, hug-like way, to say hi. I HATE IT. It stresses me out. This happened to me three times in a 10 minute period one day and I freaked out at the third person. And immediately apologized, because I know it wasn't really their fault, I'm just strange in that particular thing, and they didn't know I'd already been friendly-attacked twice before already. I got so red in the face, it was embarrassing.


----------



## Don Vito

Sometimes... I pull on it so hard.. I rip the skin!


----------



## kochmirizliv

Well,I hate someone being behind me when i open a door,I don know maybe im paranoid but I always let them pass first


----------



## Black43

Fucking Styrofoam drives me crazy God help me if I have to touch it then I imagine scratching it and chewing on it and I start shivering. I don't know what the fuck is wrong with me. It's the same thing with towels. I touch a towel (unless I've just come out of the shower-then I'm fine) and I immediately start scratching it and cringing. Guess I'm just fucked up then


----------



## Valennic

Alright, some of mine are sorta....gross. Don't judge me .

I pick my face and smell my fingers. I do that with my belly button too. I really try not to get caught, because I know it's fucking nasty, but dammit, I can't stop. It doesn't even smell GOOD. It just smells FASCINATING.

I can't look anyone in the eye for too long, or I get paranoid and start to build scenarios in my head in which I am no longer there. So I look at the little area in between their eyes.

I check the back seat of my car every time I get in. Even if I already looked back there, and already put things there, I always lock my doors, and double check.

I always try to match the pace of anyone next to me, as far as which foot is going where. If they're going left, right, left, I'm doing the same. If I don't match, I switch my steps up to match. I blame ROTC.

I compulsively flip my hair like i'm in an aveeno commercial. All the time.

I constantly redo my ponytail because something always feels off, I can never leave it alone for more than a few minutes.

I type up full on thought out responses to things, read it, decide it's retarded, and delete it. If I posted everything I typed all the time, I'd have like triple the posts I have now. 

I can't bear the sound of styrofoam or balloons rubbing each other. It causes me severe pain. 

I have to sleep with a body pillow in between my legs and arms, or I feel like I'm going to crush my balls in between my legs.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I have this thing where I sometimes listen to terrifying dark ambient while alone in the house by myself.

This just happened. I'm very scared and I need the toilet.

When I go to the toilet, I always always lock the door but still worry disproportionately about being walked in on. Don't know why.

I even lock the door when it's just me in the house.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I used to fall asleep to this every day. Not really scary or ambient but damn good
https://soundcloud.com/erwtenpeller/war-of-the-worlds
I need to eat some real food Ive, been eating junk for 2 months straight.
my brain has been shutting down a lot l8ly where ill fall asleep in the middle of work, it makes me angry so when i wake up i start to hype up an invisible crowd and yell at them. I do that throughout the day.


----------



## Jakke

I have been dead and a ghost this entire time.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I KNEW IT


----------



## zakattak192

BlackMastodon said:


> I KNEW IT



Every time you post something I read it as Archer.

Hmm. Something weird about myself... I have an irrational fear of walking out of the bathroom after taking a shit and forgetting to pull my pants up. I have to remind myself like every 30 seconds on the toilet to remember to pull my pants up, and right before I unlock the bathroom door I give myself a little pat-down to make sure my pants aren't around my ankles.

Also, my entire life until the day I graduated high school, I used to be super paranoid about making noise while dropping a deuce in a public bathroom. Multiple times in my high school bathroom I tried to MacGyver some sort of contraption out of toilet paper so that anyone else that could potentially walk into the bathroom wouldn't be able to hear any farts or plops. I'd say more of my time spent in the bathroom at high school was spent trying to figure out how to shit in silence than actually shitting.

Now that I've graduated high school I give absolutely zero fucks about how much noise I make while shitting in a public bathroom.


----------



## ilyti

zakattak192 said:


> I tried to MacGyver some sort of contraption out of toilet paper so that anyone else that could potentially walk into the bathroom wouldn't be able to hear any farts or plops.


Did it ever work? If so, step-by-step instructions please.


----------



## zakattak192

ilyti said:


> Did it ever work? If so, step-by-step instructions please.



No. It just got really messy.


----------



## Idontpersonally

as i was reading that i thought it totally worked. Could be that the tp in public restrooms is too thin or something cause i just go with the layering to get rid of the ass splash and it works usually with no noise but the tp is really thick.


----------



## zakattak192

Idontpersonally said:


> as i was reading that i thought it totally worked. Could be that the tp in public restrooms is too thin or something cause i just go with the layering to get rid of the ass splash and it works usually with no noise but the tp is really thick.



I tried that. Multiple times. The toilet paper at my highschool was literally 1-ply. By the time I got enough layers to potentially stop any splashing, it was also unfortunately enough layers to clog the toilet.

My life in high school was so hard.


----------



## danger5oh

Here's a weird thing from my childhood: I used to dip entire sticks of butter into coffee grounds that I would find in used filters in the trash and eat them. If you knew me personally, this would prob explain a lot.


----------



## BlackMastodon




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

danger5oh said:


> Here's a weird thing from my childhood: I used to dip entire sticks of butter into coffee grounds that I would find in used filters in the trash and eat them. If you knew me personally, this would prob explain a lot.




 Dude seriously? How are your arteries not hardened?


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

danger5oh said:


> Here's a weird thing from my childhood: I used to dip entire sticks of butter into coffee grounds that I would find in used filters in the trash and eat them. If you knew me personally, this would prob explain a lot.



Uhhhhhhh.


----------



## dcoughlin1

danger5oh said:


> Here's a weird thing from my childhood: I used to dip entire sticks of butter into coffee grounds that I would find in used filters in the trash and eat them. If you knew me personally, this would prob explain a lot.


----------



## danger5oh

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Dude seriously? How are your arteries not hardened?



What doesn't kill you makes you stronger I guess lol. And no, I don't still do that. I think it permanently stimulated my nervous system and turned my ADD into a superpower.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I like, roleplay in my bedroom and around the house.

As in I pretend I am a knight or Batman or a space marine or whatever, with storylines and dialogue and all sorts of things, on a multiple-times daily basis. I'm 17.


----------



## TVasquez96

- When I was 9 or 10, my family and I went to Puerto Rico to visit my grandparents. One morning I was really sick, so I went to the bathroom to throw up. After vomiting a couple of times, I felt really weak, so instead of going back to the bedroom or the living room couch, I fell asleep on the nasty ass bathroom floor for a good half hour, probably swallowing fruit flies and other disgusting shit. 

-Whenever I'm home alone at night, I get paranoid as all hell for know apparent reason. During the day, I will be completely fine, but at night, I can hear a random noise and feel as if someone is trying to break in.

*edit: forgot some stuff

- I am severely arachnophobic, and even the thought of a spider's face give me severe anxiety.

- I refuse to speak with people who don't even make the attempt to be grammatically correct.

- I try to disassociate with most of the people in my high school because of the life styles that they lead, and the fact that a majority of them are judgmental, disrespectful assholes. If you want to drink and do drugs, fine by me, but if that's all you talk about, I want nothing to with you.


----------



## tm20

sometimes when listening to music, i'll pick up my cat and hold her like a guitar and play her while head banging. i do this the most when listening to rational gaze


----------



## Sunyata

TVasquez96 said:


> I am severely arachnophobic, and even the thought of a spider's face give me severe anxiety.








Sorry. Couldn't help it. Please find it in your heart to forgive me.


----------



## Murmel

^
You sir are a ....ing .....


----------



## Don Vito

TVasquez96 said:


> - I am severely arachnophobic, and even the thought of a spider's face give me severe anxiety.








Sorry. Couldn't help it. Please find it in your heart to forgive me.


----------



## tacotiklah

^as a fellow arachniphobic person, I actually find that "amp" more horrible.


----------



## TVasquez96

Sunyata said:


> Sorry. Couldn't help it. Please find it in your heart to forgive me.



You are just the worst kind of person...


----------



## TVasquez96

tm20 said:


> sometimes when listening to music, i'll pick up my cat and hold her like a guitar and play her while head banging. i do this the most when listening to rational gaze



This. So much this.


----------



## piggins411

tm20 said:


> sometimes when listening to music, i'll pick up my cat and hold her like a guitar and play her while head banging. i do this the most when listening to rational gaze



I REALLY need to see a video of this


----------



## Idontpersonally

+1!


----------



## dcoughlin1

tm20 said:


> sometimes when listening to music, i'll pick up my cat and hold her like a guitar and play her while head banging. i do this the most when listening to rational gaze


 
I tried doing this with my dog and he bit the shit out of me. He doesn't like The Contortionist too much .


----------



## Idontpersonally

Not really cat djenting...but kinda cool.




*edit not sure if that gif worked... http://i.imgur.com/KmDrXzI.gif
I tried a reverse shit the other day. Its like where you have to piss and shit a the same time but instead of turning _all_ the way around i just took a couple steps forward. 

When i was a kid, Whenever Id ride with my dad to go to the store or something sometimes he'd take these long ass backwoods roads to nowhere before we got there and i used to visualize him killing me in the woods idk why... but most of the time he would just randomly pull over and piss near the tires.

My friend that i met online all those years ago has been drawing on his walls with ink pen and markers., this is one in the downstairs bathroom.





I have another friend that says she can sense when my mood changes. Even though shes in another country she says she can use her 'feelers' cause were both water signs so i guess shes just sensitive like that. She sculpts babies out of polymer clay. I didnt tell her this but to me she _*is*_ a wave of babies. This is one of her waves of baby.


----------



## AliceLG

One more quirk that came to my attention recently:

When I have to take a huge dump I actually say "Brace yourself".

Worst part, I'm not refering to myself in the 3rd person, I'm actually saying that to the toilet


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

AliceLG said:


> One more quirk that came to my attention recently:
> 
> When I have to take a huge dump I actually say "Brace yourself".
> 
> Worst part, I'm not refering to myself in the 3rd person, I'm actually saying that to the toilet


----------



## Idontpersonally

Poor toilet....or stomach..or both..


----------



## flint757

ha that's pretty damn clever.


----------



## TVasquez96

Idontpersonally said:


> Poor toilet....or stomach..or both.. :\ ugh



Whoever came up with that is a culinary genius


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm gonna go on a limb here and assume it was a poor college kid who had a stroke of genius after hitting the bowl pretty hard.


----------



## ilyti

Now I know what to make for dinner.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Well on second thought, maybe theyre not hot dogs... idk wth they are actually...
The bomb diggity would be italian sausage or somethin if i went full part time vegetarian anyways. Usually i just go straight soy sauce/salt to taste. I could put soy sauce on just about anything..


----------



## sniperfreak223

I'm epileptic/narcoleptic, but I always blame my episodes of both on drug use even though I've been sober since high school, as I would rather save my street cred than let anyone know I really have a serious medical issue.


----------



## sniperfreak223

AliceLG said:


> I feel intimidated by handsome men and gorgeous women. Even if they are complete dumbwits way below my intellectual level, I just feel akward and feel that I am somehow beneath them.



Sadly, so much this. I'm a very bright individual (a lot of people don't understand why I'm still stuck in the retail industry with my wealth of knowledge, but that's a story for another time), but I always feel like everyone else is somehow better than me, my hypothesis has to do with the fact that my higher level of awareness makes me my own worst critic, as I'm able to perceive even the slightest bit of a flaw, and then my inferiority complex blows that all out of proportion, hence why I've had such a long, hard battle with severe depression that I sill can't completely shake.


----------



## Ginsu

sniperfreak223 said:


> Sadly, so much this. I'm a very bright individual (a lot of people don't understand why I'm still stuck in the retail industry with my wealth of knowledge, but that's a story for another time), but I always feel like everyone else is somehow better than me, my hypothesis has to do with the fact that my higher level of awareness makes me my own worst critic, as I'm able to perceive even the slightest bit of a flaw, and then my inferiority complex blows that all out of proportion, hence why I've had such a long, hard battle with severe depression that I sill can't completely shake.



I have a similar problem... I hold myself to a ludicrously high standard, I'm trying to learn a lot of things at once. Four instruments (and I add more when I feel like it...used to be just piano, now guitar, then bass, drums, cello as soon as it becomes financially viable...I can only practice twenty minutes a day on each due to a wrist issue, and am working on eleven albums of music, almost all of which is too difficult for me to play on any of these instruments...I assume one can imagine how that might be stressful), two forms/styles of art, programming, psychology, voice acting, game design...I'll spare you all the list. I'm intelligent enough to get into Mensa, InterTel, AND the Poetic Genius society (although I've had none of my poetry actually published, though that's more of an opportunity-based thing, no?)...but the only way I ever get any (positive) attention from anyone around me (except maybe my parents and one to three friends) is from being better at something than everyone around me (although I restrict myself to things I'm actually interested in). My ability to learn things quickly has actually exacerbated this problem, I think it likely that if I was born average (and maybe without Asperger's, which I often hesitate to reveal due to people's misconceptions, although this website is relatively friendly, thank goodness), I'd not have ended up like this, I'd have learned to develop meaningful relationships with people another way.

The reason I am intimidated by people society considers attractive is because they can do certain things without much effort in social realms...I feel it is my job to be "the ace", so to speak (TV Tropes for you), and I struggle to get by in any form of social interaction...I'm used to excelling. Seeing anybody get attention that I wish I had hurts me somewhat deeply. I've never had a truly meaningful friendship, although I suppose I am partially to blame for it. I've spent most of my life with a sense of isolation clouding my view a little bit. Maybe it wouldn't be all that great. I'm not sure.

I suppose having Asperger's is one thing, some of us tend to drone on for hours about one particular subject. I also have ADHD, and individuals with higher-than-average intelligence tend to have relatively wide and varied interests...so I jump between topics constantly in conversations. At least I'm _incapable_ of speaking in a monotone voice, typically associated with Asperger's Syndrome.

It likely isn't any surprise that I've never had a girlfriend, and that's a major blow to my self esteem. The problem isn't that I haven't had one, it's that I haven't been able to. I haven't had an opportunity. If it were something not entirely out of my reach, I would take no issue. Attractive people tend to have little problem with these sorts of things (at least without manipulating the heck out of people, something else I'm unfortunately good at), and while it may be a shallow relationship, it's still something I can't have.

Actually, I've never met a girl that was able to relate to me on an intellectual level, so maybe it's not so bad. I can't stand the shallow personalities of most of my peers. I suppose for now, I'll quote another SSO user (don't remember who exactly): "Girls? Ew. Gimme sweeps".

It would, however, be nice to have someone I can actually talk to about all the things I take interest in. Perhaps in college I will have an opportunity to do that....I can only hope. I don't think anyone's ever had the patience to sit and listen to me talk until I was done, I always get interrupted, people walk away. I don't think it's particularly fair to me that I often don't get to express my side of things in conversation just because I have more to say.

You didn't read this whole post, did you, whoever you are? XD


----------



## MetalBuddah

Idontpersonally said:


> Poor toilet....or stomach..or both.. :\ ugh



MY LIFE IS COMPLETE


----------



## Ginsu

MetalBuddah said:


> :spaghetti-hotdog things:



...oh....oh my. um. my vocabulary has been rendered ineffectual.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Ginsu said:


> I suppose having Asperger's is one thing, some of us tend to drone on for hours about one particular subject. I also have ADHD, and individuals with higher-than-average intelligence tend to have relatively wide and varied interests...so I jump between topics constantly in conversations. At least I'm _incapable_ of speaking in a monotone voice, typically associated with Asperger's Syndrome.



This^

Interesting the longest ive ever talked to a girl [on the phone as an adult] was about 9 hours straight on one topic. She said i didint take a breath, but she stayed on the phone, listened to everything and repeated the shit back that i asked her to. You will definitely meet someone in college and ill quote from a tumblr i saw today, it said: '"You could die today, at least _try_ to .... someone..' Edit*...yea i guess that is pretty shallow, i lol'd though


----------



## Ginsu

Idontpersonally said:


> Interesting: @ ginsu, the longest ive ever talked to a girl [on the phone as an adult] was about 9 hours straight on one topic. She said i didint take a breath, but she stayed on the phone, listened to everything and repeated the shit back that i asked her to. You will definitely meet someone in college and ill quote from a tumblr i saw today, it said: '"You could die today, at least _try_ to .... someone..'



I appreciate the encouragement, friend.  Nine hours, though? I don't think I could talk for that long, simply because my throat would get tired. I'm impressed. I've come home from friends' houses with a sore throat because of that before. Thank goodness I'm not a vocalist, mm? XD


----------



## Idontpersonally

Ginsu said:


> I appreciate the encouragement, friend.  Nine hours, though? I don't think I could talk for that long, simply because my throat would get tired. I'm impressed. I've come home from friends' houses with a sore throat because of that before. Thank goodness I'm not a vocalist, mm? XD


 it probably comes from my moms side or something, when i was a kid i used to talk on the phone all day, fall asleep on the phone and finish the conversation in the morning and get kicked out of class for talking alllll ....ing day the next day.. I was evaluated for Add it was something like i payed attention 50% of the time and talked the rest... Im a vocalist and a smoker. I dont stress my throat so even if i have a cold or something i can still sing and talk fine. But it really didnt seem that long at the time. It kind of flew by because i kept having to finish the other points i was wandering off into...

*Kind of how it takes me 1,452,456,897800 edits to stay on topic*

If i had a dollar for every detention i got for talking, goddamn...Actually im pretty sure i and maybe one other kid were the only kids at school to ever get spanked by a teacher for talking or w/e . I think she dared me to say one more word to this girl or something like that but i didnt say anything the girl started the conversation again. The teacher had a big ass paddle called 'mack daddy' with holes in it to absorb wind... I was pretty embarrassed i think it scarred me for life actually.. BUT now that i think about it, when i did direct marketing, the day i broke the record for the most strategics in one day was the day i could not stop talking for some reason.

I tried to deep fry those au gratin potatoes that come in a box that look like potato chips once. They come out like shit.

when i was younger I got one of those suckers with a grasshopper or insect or something in it and i showed it to my dentist and he got pist and called the fda





Actually one other time in 1st or second grade i got spanked in front of the whole class idk even know what for, maybe talking or something


----------



## ilyti

^ Where the heck do you live that they still allow corporal punishment in the classroom? 

BTW, Ginsu, I read your wall of text, and I sympathize. Knowing your story makes me feel better about NOT being as intelligent as some people. I'm only slightly higher than average intelligence, and it makes me feel pretty isolated from people most of the time.

Psychology tests prove that dumb people are the happiest, but they _think _they are smarter than average - e.g. they don't think they are affected by mass market advertising. Average-intelligence people _know _that they're average, but they are generally happy because they can relate to people like themselves, and that's a huge portion of the world's population. Those who are higher than average intelligence are usually unhappy because intelligence is the minority, and intelligent people are pretty critical of themselves, people just as smart as them, and people dumber than them.

Anyway, I don't really know why I wrote that, but I guess it makes me glad to be where I am on the intelligence spectrum. Could be better, but it could be worse.


----------



## flint757

I was always told that smarter people are more unhappy not because they can't relate with others, but because they are more aware of the things around them like the environment, politics, what goes into things, etc. In other words average people are happier because they are blissfully ignorant to certain factors of the world that are typically depressing or stressful.


----------



## ilyti

That's probably true, I just forgot about that when I wrote the post. I'm NOT SMART ENOUGH!


----------



## flint757

ilyti said:


> That's probably true, I just forgot about that when I wrote the post. I'm NOT SMART ENOUGH!


----------



## sniperfreak223

flint757 said:


> I was always told that smarter people are more unhappy not because they can't relate with others, but because they are more aware of the things around them like the environment, politics, what goes into things, etc. In other words average people are happier because they are blissfully ignorant to certain factors of the world that are typically depressing or stressful.



I believe they refer to that as "depressive realism", it's very common among intellectuals, and even afflicted President Lincoln quite severely. People who are smarter tend to have a more realistic outlook on life, and although it does make it easier for them to make better decisions in the long run, it makes it nearly impossible for them to see the "bright side" of things, because life is what it is and they have accepted the fact that they cannot change that, that's the biggest reason intellectual types tend to have issues with depression and extremely low self-esteem. I have read a lot on this subject, as I am both a perpetual learner and a manic depressant, and when my psychological health started to fail me, I wanted to learn all I could about what was going wrong and how to fix it..I even kept a journal to try to figure out what environmental changes could have triggered it...the way I saw it, even if I spiraled out of control and lost the fight with myself, at least I would leave something behind to help others understand my condition better.


----------



## Ginsu

> :stuff regarding intelligence...cut out because what I typed is bloody long enough:



I don't care about the environment or politics in the slightest, honestly. I leave all that to people who do. I have ideals, but they're not terribly grounded in reality, and despite my Asperger's, I'm actually a very right-brained person...I LEARNED how to use logic effectively just in the past four months or so. Also, I think gifted individuals (my IQ was tested at 139, though I speculate it may actually be higher, since I distinctly remember answering several questions wrong on purpose. A particular question that always comes to mind is when I was asked what another name for a donkey was...I always thought that was an odd question to use on an IQ test, perhaps to measure my vocabulary? I was tested at college-level vocabulary at the age of eleven. I didn't want to say the word "ass", because even though I knew in that context it was not technically a vulgar word at all, it still made me uncomfortable. Mule also came to mind, but that is a half-donkey half-horse. It's interesting, my verbal skills are actually my best ability, I think.) are entirely capable of relating to the "non-gifted" or "average". If 139 is accurate, then I am in the top 0.5%, however, the reason I have trouble relating is due to poor social skills. I am perfectly mentally capable of holding a conversation, and feigning interest in the mundane day-to-day affairs they seem to prefer talking about (oh dude she totally said that NO WAY MAN OH MY GOSH I CAN'T BELIEVE SHE SAID THAT ABOUT HIM HOLY HECK MAN). The frustration is that THEY (well, the ones at the wretched establishment at which I am employed for now) cannot relate to ME. I, quite literally, get told to shut up and not say anything at work by various coworkers, because they don't want to hear me go on about things, I imagine. I remember about two weeks ago I more or less gave a seminar on Manta rays. They're very beautiful, I'd love to own one, if I ever had the space. Even a smaller ray...they look alien, like they don't belong on earth...I like a lot of sea creatures for that very reason. I used to own a book, called Oceanarium, and I would read it over, and over, and over...I remember the page with the Tarpon on it most strongly. I don't know how to word it, but I can still see it in my head, though it's not perfectly accurate...I don't have eidetic memory for images, only sound (I wasn't aware that there was a distinction until literally a week ago).

Oh dear. It would seem I've drifted from the point again. I like to think of myself as an absent-minded professor, and I am always quick to point out that absent-minded doesn't mean my mind doesn't exist (before people make rude comments, and I feel like I must rudely show them up mentally in return), it means it is elsewhere. Oh, the joys of lacking social skills.

And again with the drifting.

In any case, I really like coming on here because it's one of a few places where I share a common interest with ANYBODY, and people look at music a little more like me than the people I interact with face-to-face. This community has made me feel appreciated probably without intending to, some days.


----------



## Idontpersonally

ilyti said:


> ^ Where the heck do you live that they still allow corporal punishment in the classroom?
> 
> BTW, Ginsu, I read your wall of text, and I sympathize. Knowing your story makes me feel better about NOT being as intelligent as some people. I'm only slightly higher than average intelligence, and it makes me feel pretty isolated from people most of the time.
> 
> Psychology tests prove that dumb people are the happiest, but they _think _they are smarter than average - e.g. they don't think they are affected by mass market advertising. Average-intelligence people _know _that they're average, but they are generally happy because they can relate to people like themselves, and that's a huge portion of the world's population. Those who are higher than average intelligence are usually unhappy because intelligence is the minority, and intelligent people are pretty critical of themselves, people just as smart as them, and people dumber than them.
> 
> Anyway, I don't really know why I wrote that, but I guess it makes me glad to be where I am on the intelligence spectrum. Could be better, but it could be worse.


Midwest, that elementary school is a parking lot now though... As a matter of fact i do remember orientation two of the teachers that had paddles would show it as part of the introduction to the class [aka dont f with her] lmao.. but yea.. pretty sure thats illegal everywhere now 


No matter what Board im on i feel like the dumbest and happiest person there. I was getting my comp fixed the other day and the shop used to put on metal shows and i was talking to the guy about music and he says he just doesnt understand music and im saying how i just dont really understand simple computer science. Hes like 'i could give you my right brain ... Like i took me years to figure out what rep was, what a troll was, im a grown adult and i got made fun of for using windows explorer. Somebody called me a blonde and i didnt even get that until i started using chrome...

I could probably go on for hours about the spectrum cause mine gets worse,, but better too, right vs left brain anyway .... but i'll just say thanks Im glad you wrote that.


sniperfreak223 said:


> ..I even kept a journal to try to figure out what environmental changes could have triggered it...the way I saw it, even if I spiraled out of control and lost the fight with myself, at least I would leave something behind to help others understand my condition better.


Yea pretty much this. +1Everything though.


----------



## Ginsu

sniperfreak223 said:


> :depressive realism stuff:


For this, I just resort to constant escapism. I grew dissatisfied with the real world. So I created my own (plural). I watch a lot of anime, or I did for a while. I like to make worlds in music. It all has shapes, texture and color to me, so it works out. I have a four-album series, a journey through locations based on four of the five classical elements. The water album has a song about manta rays. Eheh. I play a lot of video games as well, I'm actually going into game design, to make these worlds as real as possible...I'd love to be able to share them with somebody someday, but that's technically impossible...nobody else can really enter. And here we go back into depression....

Maybe I should start an SSO Group Therapy and Psychiatry Thread.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Ginsu said:


> For this, I just resort to constant escapism. I grew dissatisfied with the real world. So I created my own (plural). I watch a lot of anime, or I did for a while. I like to make worlds in music. It all has shapes, texture and color to me, so it works out. I have a four-album series, a journey through locations based on four of the five classical elements. The water album has a song about manta rays. Eheh. I play a lot of video games as well, I'm actually going into game design, to make these worlds as real as possible...I'd love to be able to share them with somebody someday, but that's technically impossible...nobody else can really enter. And here we go back into depression....
> 
> Maybe I should start an SSO Group Therapy and Psychiatry Thread.



The whole reason I have so many "hobbies"...I tie flies, I collect historical and military artifacts, I draw, I play guitar, drums, piano, cello, violin, drums and bass, I write songs and poetry, I read A LOT and I spend most of my weekends museum hopping, just anything to distract me from the real world....and the only reason Lincoln came up in the last post is that he's a personal hero of mine, and my greatest inspiration in life...if he could suffer through all that I am going through and worse and still achieve such immense greatness, then maybe there's hope for me.


----------



## Pezshreds

when I was 4 I ate too many bananas before going to the supermarket. I was with my cousin who was 5 and my mum. My cousin and I ran off to the fruit section and I ended up dropping a large duece (I had no underpants on, just shorts) and it dropped on the floor. I just stood there frozen and my cousin ran and got my mum, who had to get one of the fruit plastic bag things, pick it up off the floor, and put it in her handbag until she got to a bin haha. Poor woman

Also weird things I do now.
I always rub my tongue on the back of my front teeth
Anytime I have track pants or basketball shorts on I ALWAYS have my right hand on my crotch
I rarely listen to music unless it's a track that I've produced (to see where I can improve the mix)
I like to play gay love songs and sing on acoustic when no one is home or within earshot (I actually get embarassed while I do it haha even on my own)
Everytime someone tells me they play guitar I instantly think that I'm better (I really ....ing hate this, I seriously can't help it, I have no idea why) and instantly think of tricky shit I can do that would be better than them, never say it though, and it usually only lasts about 30 minutes.

Also, when I speak to people with heavy accents (like manilla, indian, chinese etc.) my voice and tone turns extremely low and I start talking like a massive aussie bogan, it's not good for the country haha


----------



## AliceLG

I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuge closeted grammar nazi 

Given that I'm fluent in 3 languages (no big feat nowadays but still) every time I catch someone making a mistake I feel an urge to correct them right there on the spot. I don't, but sometimes I whisper the phrase that was butchered in correct form, and then proceed to imagine myself beating the perpetrator of said butchering with a baseball bat. That scene in "Inglourious Basterds" made me want to kill the french guy. Then I saw the Cracked parody and related to it completely, I would post a link to the video but alas the site is blocked in the office


----------



## sniperfreak223

if you needed more proof of my inferiority complex and my completely irrational self-hatred, last time I was tested, I had an IQ of 143, but I still feel inadequate about my intelligence, I really don't know why, maybe this deep-seated sense of self-loathing is just overtaking me...it's even to the point that I think other people are crazy if they pay me a compliment, I just don't get it...it's the only question I fear I'll never be able to answer.


----------



## kamello

Pezshreds said:


> Everytime someone tells me they play guitar I instantly think that I'm better (I really ....ing hate this, I seriously can't help it, I have no idea why) and instantly think of tricky shit I can do that would be better than them, never say it though, and it usually only lasts about 30 minutes.



ohh +1, when I was on school though definitely not, my generation was the one with the higher number of musicians and I learned many things from my classmates 'cause everyone was so diverse (to give a few examples, the guys played Funk, Jazz, Metalcore, Prog, Classic Rock, Shred, Bosa, Classical, Thrash, etc. etc. etc.) and I was the last one to pick up the guitar, so I was always doing questions and trying to learn something different from those guys and by the end I could defend myself in all those styles (except classical, I still sucks there  )

but now at my new home and Uni..........is kinda depressing to being so used to guys that knew their shit so well, to guys that keep telling me that they can play alongside the drums and my 120 PA with a Marshall MG 15


----------



## Idontpersonally

sniperfreak223 said:


> if you needed more proof of my inferiority complex and my completely irrational self-hatred, last time I was tested, I had an IQ of 143, but I still feel inadequate about my intelligence, I really don't know why, maybe this deep-seated sense of self-loathing is just overtaking me...it's even to the point that I think other people are crazy if they pay me a compliment, I just don't get it...it's the only question I fear I'll never be able to answer.


----------



## RustInPeace

Im glad this thread didnt turn into some kind of My Little Pony hardcore porn fanfiction confession...


----------



## mcrdsd911

RustInPeace said:


> Im glad this thread didnt turn into some kind of My Little Pony hardcore porn fanfiction confession...


 

Looks like i'm out then ha


----------



## ilyti

RustInPeace said:


> Im glad this thread didnt turn into some kind of My Little Pony hardcore porn fanfiction confession...


There's already a thread for that


----------



## MythicSquirrel

ilyti said:


> There's already a thread for that


----------



## Don Vito

RustInPeace said:


> Im glad this thread didnt turn into some kind of My Little Pony hardcore porn fanfiction confession...


Drugged and tied up, Applejack is helpless as Rainbow Dash sadistically stuffs and ....s her ....ing .... with ripe apples until she ....ing screams as she ....ing gets her ..... off ....ed up on that good ....


----------



## Nile

wat


----------



## ilyti

MythicSquirrel said:


> gif


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/187455-bronies-ss-org.html


----------



## Curt

ilyti said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/187455-bronies-ss-org.html


Kill it with fire. Nothing says "I may or may not have a sexual interest in children." Quite like grown men that are obsessively into a cartoon about ponies, clearly marketed to the girls 10 and under demographic.


----------



## Nile

Curt said:


> Kill it with fire. Nothing says "I may or may not have a sexual interest in children." Quite like grown men that are obsessively into a cartoon about ponies, clearly marketed to the girls 10 and under demographic.



What the hell is the problem here? An adult can like Scooby-Doo, something meant for young boys, does that make him a pedophile?


----------



## Idontpersonally

erm, .... got ninjad


----------



## Curt

Never seen it, but that is the only demographic I can derive from the image. Either way, it is on the "kid friendly" section of the netflix app on my xbox.

It is a step beyond strange, and rather creepy. Maybe the show was brought to fruition by one of the kind who are so into it lately.


----------



## Don Vito

It's not creepy unless you start buying the figures and making videos of yourself ejaculating all over them to put on the internet that I watched one time.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Idontpersonally said:


> Well yea I do that sometimes, only time i actually scared myself was talking to myself inthe 4th i guess. sometimes i go "he does this, or he isn't or he's gunna"...etc etc.. it actually started bc my gf would tell her friends all by business and i would imagine what she'd tell them next. Then I started saying he's etc. to myself about myself without realizing...I'd say your fine, I think im going nuts though cause I cant stop



Hedoesn'tpersonally


----------



## straightshreddd

Don Vito said:


> It's not creepy unless you start buying the figures and making videos of yourself ejaculating all over them to put on the internet _*that I watched one time*_.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

morrowcosom said:


> I sit whenever I am pissing in someplace I care about so I don't spray pee everywhere. Even if I point my dick down towards the bowl to piss, pee just sprays out in all sorts of directions, soaking the floor, wall and the toilet.
> 
> To me Macaroni and Cheese is the most disgusting shit in existence. It smells like baby shit, and cheese should not be ingested as a liquid. It is a bowl full of liquid cheese. Barf.
> 
> It disgusts me so much that if someone puts it on a plate of food, I will not eat anything on the plate.



....., it's a cheese sauce, not melted cheese. It's Milk (sometimes cream too), flour, pepper, and cheese. 

Pffft...Americans, can't even makes Macaroni Cheese properly.


----------



## TVasquez96

straightshreddd said:


>



That shit had me dying


----------



## RustInPeace

Back on topic... theres this weird thing I do where I take the "sharp" fabric corners of my pillow case and rub it on the edge of my finger tips, right beside the nail.. I do it when I'm going to sleep and is very relaxing..


----------



## tacotiklah

I have this thing where I have to be cuddling with something in order to sleep properly. Alas, since I'm living the single life, it's been this large stuff lion as of late. Girls (and some guys) in the past have loved the fact that I'm such a cuddle-bug.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

ghstofperdition said:


> I have this thing where I have to be cuddling with something in order to sleep properly. Alas, since I'm living the single life, it's been this large stuff lion as of late. Girls (and some guys) in the past have loved the fact that I'm such a cuddle-bug.



I have the opposite problem. I have a hard time sleeping when someone else is in bed with me. I make excuses that it's because it's too hot and crowded to be comfortable, but I have a feeling that it has a little more to do with the fact that I'm an emotional cripple and giving anyone the idea that it's anything more than casual absolutely terrifies me.


----------



## ittoa666

Curt said:


> Kill it with fire. Nothing says "I may or may not have a sexual interest in children." Quite like grown men that are obsessively into a cartoon about ponies, clearly marketed to the girls 10 and under demographic.



 Perfectly normal 22 year old brony here. 


Glad to see this thread is back OT.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

I drool when I play guitar


----------



## Idontpersonally

I bang my head like im guitarted when i play and i have to constantly monitor myself as if people were watching bc its easy for me to go full guitardation without realizing. 

I measure in 1/4ths.







currently @ 3/4 via death-story to tell




i do a humpy dance when i eat something really good i havent had in a long time or after i finish a mix.


----------



## Vinchester

Whenever I'm in the UK, I always go to metal concerts alone.

I'd love company, but metalheads are rare and most of my student friends barely have enough for food and rent. Sometime I feel like a weirdo for solo-ing it across Britain to see my favourite band, sometime missing the last train back, and have to wander the streets at night  

But you know what, it's totally worth it. I saw Amon Amarth in Wolverhampton, Therion in London, and Mastodon in Manchester and a dozen other gigs that I'd otherwise not get to see for the rest of my life.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just realised I pick the skin off my fingers and my hands a lot. And the weird part is that I eat it all. Self-cannibalism ftw.


----------



## Ginsu

DanakinSkywalker said:


>



And as I scrolled up from beneath, behold, a graven image of a man, a mirror image of MY EXACT POSTURE UPON SEEING IT.


----------



## straightshreddd

Fat-Elf said:


> I just realised I pick the skin off my fingers and my hands a lot. And the weird part is that I eat it all. Self-cannibalism ftw.



Damn, my n*gga. That's kinda nasty, not even gonna lie. 



I've actually been analyzing myself a bit lately for material for this thread. 


At work, when I wear gloves, I wash my hands with the gloves on to reuse them without having to change gloves. I hope that's normal because I used to do it at my old job and this chick would laugh at me as if I was doing something absurdly retarded.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Fat-Elf said:


> I just realised I pick the skin off my fingers and my hands a lot. And the weird part is that I eat it all. Self-cannibalism ftw.



He's from Finland, so, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Fat-Elf

CrushingAnvil said:


> He's from Finland, so, I'm not surprise.



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


It means you wouldn't have so many muslims in your country if you stopped eating yourself. The muslims aren't coming in, the Finns are disappearing! 

*read in George Costanza's voice*


----------



## tm20

sometimes i wish i was bruce wayne, and then i look at myself and realize that will never happen because im too immature. fml


----------



## Idontpersonally

When i was little i was looking for something under the bed, had no flashlight, used a lighter and almost burned down the house.
Edit* reminds of this guy that knocked on my door that needed to borrow a flashlight to find something in his car and when i gave it to him i said i had a lighter, and he goes "yea so i can burn my whole car down..." and idk wtf i even said that idk what was going through my head at the time *shrug*

i spill shit on my carpet at least twice a week, no one really knows bc i dont have people over.


----------



## straightshreddd

Idontpersonally said:


> i spill shit on my carpet at least twice a week, no one really knows bc i dont have people over.



This was the best shit ever.


----------



## DarkWolfXV

I perform music live in my bedroom, mostly im pretending to be the vocalist of the band im listening to. Once i was Lord Worm and ate gummy worms from a cup (no chalice in my home)


----------



## Idontpersonally

straightshreddd said:


> This was the best shit ever.









I just noticed i really dont like to use apostrophes or question marks,. I try to make sentences make as much sense as possible using the fewest words but idk how many people that annoys, So far one and although it was an overdue wake up call, i still have this thing where if im talking to someone i kind of automatically assume the know what i mean, like either im sitting next to them should to shoulder [depending on their vibe i guess][ or maybe standing at a concert or something especially if theres a live YT clip.. depending on the thread Ie in the workout thread i imagine all us guys talking in the gym] and we've known each other so long that i dont have to spell out every thing, I know i probably should but i dont... I also like to use 3 periods instead of a comma for pauses in between sentences but now that the F** filter is on im going to look like im raging in all my posts

Sometimes i edit posts over the course of a few days.

I havent worn boxers an entire full day in years. Mainly because i either have to sag them or roll them up. They dont feel right around my waist so i dont wear them that long. I dont like briefs or banana hammocks theyre not comfortable t all.


one hippie thing i do is make sounds to like clear my vibes right, usually you cant hear them but one day i did them outloud as i was walking down to this pond/chill area in the complex. When i had just moved in i thought it would be cool to try to memorize how to walk down to the area blindfolded or with my eyes closed. I actually did this for a first date once she didnt think it was all that weird, but anyway normally i do it at night when no ones out and i dont do the sounds, but for some reason i did both at the same time and by the time i got down there i just had that feeling like someone was watching me, and sure enough i opened my eyes and a couple was sitting on the bench they just got up and left. I was kind of embarrassed. BUT, its not fully my bad because usually people arent out there that late.

It happened once before in the day time i kind of walked up on this guy and his friends awkwardly close but not Too awkwardly where i was going to run into him i just felt like i was going to run into somebody so when i opened my eyes he was a few feet in front of me looking at me all cray, not angry...cant really describe the expression... So that time was kind of my bad.

Actually i dont think ive done that since but it was pretty fun even though i wasnt very good at it.


----------



## jbab

Captain_Awesome said:


> I drool when I play guitar



Know that you're not alone


----------



## Robrecht

When I'm reading a forum post and I inadvertently notice the poster's location under the avatar, I catch myself hearing the rest of the post in my head in what my subconscious construes to be the poster's country's accent. It worries me because it amounts to stereotyping, but it's almost impossible to turn off.


----------



## AliceLG

A have a boatload of friends, and I don't mean Facebook "friends" but real friends with whom I can talk about personal, important stuff. My inner circle is pretty wide so to speak. Yet, I have a really hard time meeting new people, specially women. When I'm meeting a new group, say a bunch that always does stuff together and I'm the outsider that someone somehow invited I'm fine. I talk, I mingle, I crack jokes, I pick up social clues, I get to know most if not all of them and I know with whom I click and with whom I don't so much.

But throw me in a one-on-one situation and it's just akward silence followed by weather remarks and more akward silence and shame 

There's a girl that I see EVERY morning on the commute to work. EVERY morning. I said Hi once. I still don't know her name. We could've been best of friends by now. Or more if she'd be interested. I would. She's gorgeous 

Also, more on the general weird and not socially incompetent side: I pep-talk myself in front of the mirror sometimes. Nothing weird with that. I do it in english. Not my first language


----------



## Vinchester

AliceLG said:


> There's a girl that I see EVERY morning on the commute to work. EVERY morning. I said Hi once. I still don't know her name. We could've been best of friends by now. Or more if she'd be interested. I would. She's gorgeous



DO EEET MANNNN!!!!


----------



## Idontpersonally

AliceLG said:


> There's a girl that I see EVERY morning on the commute to work. EVERY morning. I said Hi once. I still don't know her name. We could've been best of friends by now. Or more if she'd be interested. I would. She's gorgeous
> 
> Also, more on the general weird and not socially incompetent side: I pep-talk myself in front of the mirror sometimes. Nothing weird with that. I do it in english. Not my first language



I do mine in homemade japanese, 


Vinchester said:


> DO EEET MANNNN!!!!


+1Go for it


----------



## ilyti

Robrecht said:


> When I'm reading a forum post and I inadvertently notice the poster's location under the avatar, I catch myself hearing the rest of the post in my head in what my subconscious construes to be the poster's country's accent. It worries me because it amounts to stereotyping, but it's almost impossible to turn off.


I will imagine every single one of your posts in a Belgian accent. You brought this on yourself.


----------



## straightshreddd

I hooked up with a relatively fat chick a couple months ago.


----------



## sniperfreak223

straightshreddd said:


> I hooked up with a relatively fat chick a couple months ago.



how fat is "relatively"? relative to what?


----------



## 7Heavyness

Are we talking about wearing lingerie and high hills when our girls are out?
Nope?
Oops.................forget about


----------



## Idontpersonally

Ya know what, This is on my to do list before i kick the bucket. Girls hold hands when theyre out, and go to the bathroom together. why cant guys.



@ ginsu are you introvert? ive been like that for a very long time i wonder if it ties into aspergers. My uncle had a cat that lived in the closet and when it would come out it was the most uncoordinated cat ive ever seen. couldnt balance on the couch and shit... not that im all that clumsy phsyically.
Wasnt it mentioned about that guy brooks from shawshank redemption? when he got out but was all old.. i guess thats called institutionalized...hmmmm
Kind of just throwing ideas out there at this point, trying to figure out wtf is wrong with me. From what i notice its just humor/morale/attitude.. but w/e


I am addicted to memes bc i havent been on the internet that long. Plus im a scorpio and i have an addictive personality even though i really dont follow horoscorpes....I probably wont grow out of them for another 2 years or so.

My dude looks exactly like the guy from trailer park boys.





The guy in the middle, he makes that face and everything. I shit you not he even has two bros that look exactly like the other two bros in the show. He doesnt walk around with a glass a of liquor all the time be he does do that shit,. i shit you not again, the frist time i met him i took him to a trailer park to visit this milf.

i usually stab these and then roll, i just dont have the patience





I recharge with metal.


----------



## Chuck

I tend to have conversations with myself, when no one is around


----------



## sniperfreak223

Misery Theory said:


> I tend to have conversations with myself, when no one is around



so do I, in very angry German.


----------



## straightshreddd

sniperfreak223 said:


> how fat is "relatively"? relative to what?



Pretty thick, a little bit of a belly, but not sloppy fat. Just above slightly thick and just below a bit too much. I was drunk and high.


----------



## sniperfreak223

straightshreddd said:


> Pretty thick, a little bit of a belly, but not sloppy fat. Just above slightly thick and just below a bit too much. I was drunk and high.



so not like relative to a morbidly obese hippo?


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## AliceLG

sniperfreak223 said:


> so do I, in very angry German.



Is there any other kind?


----------



## sniperfreak223

AliceLG said:


> Is there any other kind?



Well, there's happy drunk German, but other than that it all just sounds angry...


----------



## vilk

straightshreddd said:


> I hooked up with a relatively fat chick a couple months ago.



Sometimes it's fun to bang fat chicks. I'm decently handsome, no problems getting girls, pull more than enough skinny ones (which is almost easier than pulling fat ones in Japan just because of numbers), but every once in a while I just want to do a fat chick. or an ugly chick. Because it's easy, and I feel like I'm doing something good for them (not trying to sound narcissistic just for some reason in my mind fat girls don't get laid as often as skinny ones. maybe that's not true). Honestly, I can say bigger girls almost always give better head. Maybe because they're used to stuffing their faces, or maybe it's like I think that they don't get laid enough. 

The ideal fat girl is big and round but without the cottage cheese. I remember pulling a fat girl one time thinking she was gonna look a little gross with her clothes off (because she was reasonably large), but she was actually so smooth and round and firm... like polished boulders (with really good tattoos!)... I found her more sexy than many smaller girls who I've done. She had a pretty face, too. I'd totally be down to hook up with that girl again if I ever ran into her. I've seen smaller girls with more cottage cheese and stretch marks than some bigger girls. cottage cheese and stretch marks make a body look uglier than just plain being a big girl.

When I was in university I was cruising the craigslist for just someone to .... and I ended up meeting this fat girl who lived right down the street from me. She was genuinely ugly. And I hated her personality, too. But sometimes when you're all ....ed up from drinking and smoking it and your roommates are gone it can be cool to just rail out on some gross chick you don't know and then tell her to go home. That sounds really terrible as I type it out loud. Oh well... It's like, when a girl isn't very good looking I don't have to worry about impressing her or something, and for that reason I can .... her that much harder. Not that I don't .... pretty girls super hard, just differenter... Aforementioned girl really appreciated our arrangement even though I was usually quite rude to her.


----------



## Black43

baron samedi said:


> Sometimes it's fun to bang fat chicks. I'm decently handsome, no problems getting girls, pull more than enough skinny ones (which is almost easier than pulling fat ones in Japan just because of numbers), but every once in a while I just want to do a fat chick. or an ugly chick. Because it's easy, and I feel like I'm doing something good for them (not trying to sound narcissistic just for some reason in my mind fat girls don't get laid as often as skinny ones. maybe that's not true). Honestly, I can say bigger girls almost always give better head. Maybe because they're used to stuffing their faces, or maybe it's like I think that they don't get laid enough.
> 
> The ideal fat girl is big and round but without the cottage cheese. I remember pulling a fat girl one time thinking she was gonna look a little gross with her clothes off (because she was reasonably large), but she was actually so smooth and round and firm... like polished boulders (with really good tattoos!)... I found her more sexy than many smaller girls who I've done. She had a pretty face, too. I'd totally be down to hook up with that girl again if I ever ran into her. I've seen smaller girls with more cottage cheese and stretch marks than some bigger girls. cottage cheese and stretch marks make a body look uglier than just plain being a big girl.
> 
> When I was in university I was cruising the craigslist for just someone to .... and I ended up meeting this fat girl who lived right down the street from me. She was genuinely ugly. And I hated her personality, too. But sometimes when you're all ....ed up from drinking and smoking it and your roommates are gone it can be cool to just rail out on some gross chick you don't know and then tell her to go home. That sounds really terrible as I type it out loud. Oh well... It's like, when a girl isn't very good looking I don't have to worry about impressing her or something, and for that reason I can .... her that much harder. Not that I don't .... pretty girls super hard, just differenter... Aforementioned girl really appreciated our arrangement even though I was usually quite rude to her.


 I'm sorry...


----------



## Idontpersonally

so are they pissers or.....


----------



## ilyti

Maybe this isn't something I "do", or particularly weird, but when I was a kid I thought "clover honey" was just syrup made from clover nectar. And that they put a picture of a bee on the label to fool us into thinking bees had anything to do with it. But of course they do.


----------



## Idontpersonally

^Those are good ones, ill have to remember some later.

when i was about 16, i met a girl in rehab with two vaginas 

i caught a fish with only a head and skeleton, i cut the line i have never and will never fish again. 

when i was a kid i called hellicopters "co whoppers" and my birthmark a chip munk

i found my dads 38 in this cabinet when i was about 5 or 6 , played with it and took some bullets to school to show my friend and he told and i got expelled

i had asthma so i was on a breathing machine my mom said i "liked it too much" and thought id be a drug addict

My parents have always wanted me to be a gay in the military.

around 16 or so i got these girls drunk and high i didnt know it was one of their first times and it went from cool [at my house] to the younger one hating her self in the mirror, like yelling at her reflection, talk about bad trip..so idk why i went with them to walmart but i guess "we looked high"
and someone called the cops and their mother caught me laughing at the station and i guess told them so they didnt like me anymore....guess that was kind of a dumb story..but anyway..

my ex had a high pitch cheerleader voice and i told her to say "more jello please!". I asked her to do it a second time with more enthusiasm.

after my first kiss when i was bout 3 or 4 @ preschool/daycare i guess, i kissed this girl in the bathroom and she left i ran after her and fell and got a concussion and lied to the doctor about seeing stars.

The first girl that took my virginity had to walk about 30-45 mins in the 6"-8 in of snow, twice to f me once. idk why i wasnt home the firs time.

I tried to get to her friends house a few weeks or so i guess later and i took the train tracks the way she told me to go, ended up in a trailer park, knocked on the wrong one. I was surrounded by cops with their guns out at like 4 in the morning on the train tracks. i had to call my mom.

my mom co signed for a car but i had no license, so idk why i didnt tell anybody and drove it off the lot but didn't drive it, i just sat in it and i took it back a few days later.

The first car she got me i ended up running over one of those cement blocks that keeps space between cars in parking lots, scratched the oil pan. Didint get it fixed right away so one day in the summer i was driving on the highway with the hood smoking and got stopped which was probably a good thing.

i didnt find out i was a mixed until my early 20's. Thats how much i dont talk to my parents. btw i didnt even find out from my parents, my whole life became clear within a few seconds.

my bassist was a racist. So when i told him i was mixed, it confused the shit out of him, but me too kind of because he was trying to convince me i wasnt. it was just a weird situation cause we both found out around the same time .

i got into an argument with my doctor [when i was a kid] over what is it that makes the sound when you crack your knuckles, i kept saying air, i dont remember what the said it was but he kept saying it wasnt air and got pist

i failed highschool band. I guess the last concert or something i played a loud obnoxiously horrid.. I mean. HORRID. note to end the last piece, [i played trumpet] he looked directly at my like he wanted to stab me in the neck with his baton
so yea he failed me. 

He had a wife named barbie..how cool though.

i tried a blind suicide dive in 3 ft of water and cracked my head at the bottom of the pool.

I first learned how to swim by somebody pushing me in and almost drowning.
later in highschool i had a friend want me to tryout for the swimteam. It was early as .... and freezing i was doing backstrokes but im pretty sure i looked ....ing dumb bc i just know i wasnt really going any where, i think i kept hitting a wall or something idk but the guy that was on the team told me once he smoked dog shit[actual dried dogshit, not the strain]. He said it very seriously like not even joking and he was actually a very intelligent and serious person in general so idk why he told me that.


I f'd with this guy in gym class and got beat up i was in fetal position the bell rang so i dont think that many people saw it. I was literally saved by the bell. He was clankin' his weights together as he brought them up. Me and 2 other dudes were kind of all laughing. The guy got pist at me of course i was the smallest one. so they had like a mini meeting where his guys delivered the message to me that he wanted to meet me in the other gym room i guess i kind of thought they were joking so i was being a bad ass like lets do that shit here, so yea he clocked me. but later his boys played tether ball with me and were nice sayin he sucker punched me. I was like boy, guess i wont be ....ing with anyone in the gym again


from about 17-19 i would loose my key and dog about once a week.

I think my dad threw away my turtle when i was a kid but im still not sure. I ran away for a day or so and came back he was gone.

I remember putting another little baby snapping turtle my friend caught in there with em and he would not go in the water until i took it out. I put some tadpoles in there once to grow into frogs but he tried to eat them. I thought he would know they werent fish..


i got caught for putting deodorant on the outside of my shirt once and i played it off like they were dumb for asking what was under my pits.

When i would read in school it would irritated the shit out of me to have a 2 to 3 letter word before turning the page, and i usually didnt like to get called on to read even though i always read a few words ahead to try to sound like a better reader than everyone else [as if i wrote it myself], it would bug me when people would act like the didnt know what word was coming next...but anyway one day it happened [ i guess i had been holding it in over the years] i got to the bottom right corner of the page and i say "THE!" loud and kinda pist and ruffled the pages like i was going to throw the book out the window, then turned the page and kept reading normal.

This teacher caught this girl writing me a letter in class, and took it and put it up on the chalk board, i guess just to be a dick, this was period or so before i got there. So he told me this and the conversation completely went over my head i guess and i didnt take the note down, idk how long that shit stayed up there really and absolutely no part of that ordeal sunk in my head probably for another few months or so, probably but by the time i find out [ probably either that summer break after the whole years over, this was like my first week at the school]she's a preppy cheerleader and a pyt she was pist that i didnt take it down so i never had a chance




. That pretty much started and endless cycle of gf fails all through out highschool and college.


when i was about 7 or so some guy was talking to my older sister, like hitting on her i guess, i focused and kicked him square in his nut sack from behind and ran zig zag.

I cried when i first saw naruto a few years ago. For one it was the best thing id ever seen, for two i thought they were telling too many ninja secrets, . For instance when i was a kid and would play ninja i would make i called them "energy balls" or some shit out of peanut butter and powdered sugar, i would keep them in a spam can around my waist along with other shit in my homeade utility belt. Anyways idk where i got the idea at the time but when i got older and saw there were "plasma pellets" or some shit, like on the cartoons i guess its to replace blood loss? .... i guess i still dont know but anyway yea.. 

Also when i was a kid Sometimes my sister and mom and i woudl break out into a song about what we were cooking. Just vocals.
"Anybody wanna taste my cake?" that one had about 4 octaves.
"I feel like chicken tonight...like chiken tonight.. duh duh.." they would all repeat just one phrase someone said and we'd just drone that shit until we got tired.


I also did a lot of dumb shit at church when i was kid ill post l8.


----------



## Don Vito

Holy shit, wall of text.


----------



## Idontpersonally

yea my bad i was drinking last night



straightshreddd said:


> Pretty thick, a little bit of a belly, but not sloppy fat. Just above slightly thick and just below a bit too much. I was drunk and high.



you ever had a hot english muffin? what happens when you put butter on that shit...I know you put butter on that shit



when i went to church i would try to get 2 or 3 of those little grape juice cups.
Me and my friend would chase each other crawling under the seats all throughout the sermon. I really liked how my moms deodorant would smell and when i was real fidgity i would be instantly sleepy if i buried my nose in her armpit and inhaled deeply.. I drew a lot of demon looking muscle guys with helmets on capturing demons with an electric net on the back of those "offering slips" i guess you call them.
Actually thats how i got into drawing. Couldnt sit still in church for shit.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I secretly have the urge to write either a rock opera or a metal musical...


----------



## straightshreddd

Idontpersonally said:


> A bunch of stuff



I don't know who you are or what you're about, but I believe we should have a sativa-dominant hybrid one of these days and exchange life stories.




Don Vito said:


> Holy shit, wall of text.



I didn't mind. 'Twas hilarious.



Idontpersonally said:


> yea my bad i was drinking last night



No need to apologize. In fact, 85% of the time you see a long, detailed post from me, it's while I'm faded. Now is one of those times. When I'm sober and I feel like expressing opinions on SSO, I think "Eh, f*ck it. Who cares." 




Idontpersonally said:


> you ever had a hot english muffin? what happens when you put butter on that shit...I know you put butter on that shit




I don't know what I'm feeling right now after watching that, but I'm relatively sure my life has changed. 



baron samedi said:


> Sometimes it's fun to bang fat chicks. I'm decently handsome, no problems getting girls, pull more than enough skinny ones (which is almost easier than pulling fat ones in Japan just because of numbers), but every once in a while I just want to do a fat chick. or an ugly chick. Because it's easy, and I feel like I'm doing something good for them (not trying to sound narcissistic just for some reason in my mind fat girls don't get laid as often as skinny ones. maybe that's not true). Honestly, I can say bigger girls almost always give better head. Maybe because they're used to stuffing their faces, or maybe it's like I think that they don't get laid enough.
> 
> The ideal fat girl is big and round but without the cottage cheese. I remember pulling a fat girl one time thinking she was gonna look a little gross with her clothes off (because she was reasonably large), but she was actually so smooth and round and firm... like polished boulders (with really good tattoos!)... I found her more sexy than many smaller girls who I've done. She had a pretty face, too. I'd totally be down to hook up with that girl again if I ever ran into her. I've seen smaller girls with more cottage cheese and stretch marks than some bigger girls. cottage cheese and stretch marks make a body look uglier than just plain being a big girl.
> 
> When I was in university I was cruising the craigslist for just someone to .... and I ended up meeting this fat girl who lived right down the street from me. She was genuinely ugly. And I hated her personality, too. But sometimes when you're all ....ed up from drinking and smoking it and your roommates are gone it can be cool to just rail out on some gross chick you don't know and then tell her to go home. That sounds really terrible as I type it out loud. Oh well... It's like, when a girl isn't very good looking I don't have to worry about impressing her or something, and for that reason I can .... her that much harder. Not that I don't .... pretty girls super hard, just differenter... Aforementioned girl really appreciated our arrangement even though I was usually quite rude to her.



Something about this post makes me wanna high-five you. It might come off as douchey to a white knight, but you kept it totally real.


----------



## Winspear

I think in a foreign accent. It used to be Scandinavian but tends to be American these days.

Whenever I leave the house and feel my pockets to check I have everything, a little theme tune goes off in my head with the lyrics "I've got everything I need" sung by somebody that sounds like Rick Astley.


----------



## Carver

i talk to my self when i get pissed off - its funny when my wife catches me. "oh i will just leave the two of you to your conversation" while its just me in the office pissed off at something.

i have adhd and the only way to control it is to have 3 forums running while im at work doing my job, and posting honestly really helps me control this mind, its great to have all of these things to read and jump back and forth.

I have adhd.

I have ad to get the other side! hd.


----------



## Malkav

I am a lizard person - I absolutely hate the cold and almost can't function properly if my body isn't warm, in my country generally in summer it can get up to about 35 degrees and that's the kind of temperature I like, so in winter I normally keep two heaters on in my room so when our night temperatures are about 14 degrees it's normally a cosy 28 degrees or so in my room, I then sleep with a dovey (sp?) and two extra blankets


----------



## Taylor

I apologize to my guitars if I didn't get the chance to play them that day.


----------



## Rosal76

I bit weird to many but individuals who are athletic only seem to get a kick out of it... 

I'm stretching my leg muscles so that I can perform a full front and side splits. I was a huge fan of the movies that starred/featured Jean-Claude Van Damme and everytime he performed a elevated/bridge split (I sometimes just call it, "The Van-Damme split") I was like, "damn, that looks like it hurts", but thought it looked cool, nonetheless. Anyways, I perform leg stretches 3 days a week and progress is painfull but it's getting there. Hopefully, I'll be able to perform the full splits before the year it out because the pain is unbearable sometimes. 

Another thing I want to perform is the human flag. I saw actor, Jason Statham perform one in a magazine article and since then, have been thinking of training myself to perform one. I may not be able to perform this because I lift weights and bodybuilders, in general, will gain weight from their bigger muscles. Hence, it will be harder for me to hold up my extra muscle weight. 

T NATION | How to Perform the Human Flag


----------



## Jes

I kiss my ferret back


----------



## Jes

Idontpersonally said:


> yea my bad i was drinking last night




WTF?! HAhA


----------



## Idontpersonally

^ yea that vid changed my life after first seeing it and i hadn't seen it in a while now i remember what it was all about.




*sidenote*
About being mean to fat/ugly chicks : To keep it 110% brutally honest ive been there done that. The old me , both douche and white knight[ it happens] can relate.
when i was young, all my older guy friends where cool down to earth guys with gfs and genuinely good people but would just .... absolutely anything that moved, without any hesitation or thought whatsoever. Maybe that led to a fear of commitment or something idk. They themselves were never rude, but it was like a defense mechanism for me.. 

the way you put it into perspective was like a green light went off, just had to point out some things @ baron

one was fat chicks do get laid just as much as hot chicks if not more. if a fat ugly girl tells you she can get it whenever she wants, she's not lying.
they will also reject you just as much as any other girl ime the difference is when youre in, you really cant say anything too stupid to .... it up like you can with a hot chick.
They give the best head because alot of them have oral fixations and its another 1 up on thin/hot chicks, idk but they seem to enjoy things more which is a turn on.






straightshreddd said:


> I don't know who you are or what you're about, but I believe we should have a sativa-dominant hybrid one of these days and exchange life stories.



.... yea im about to be a certified caregiver. That would be cool as more bills are getting passed then i can get the ball rollin' on that.

normally i would never tell anyone this especially since i dont mod them, but i have been smoking out of these for about 3-4 yrs i will save the explanation why and just say after seeing this, creatively speaking i felt like shit.

























our church went on this hay ride thing around Halloween and it was dark and we were all in the back of this wagon, and some dudes were being bad asses and would hop off jog behind it a min and hop back on, so yea i went for it, all i was remember is hitting the ground hard as .... and thinking there is no way in hell am i getting lost out here in the middle of ....ing nowhere because i fell of this ....ing wagon trying to be cool
so i hoped right the .... up and hop right back on that bitch dirty as .... like nothing happened.


when i was little, me and my cousins went horseback riding and my horse did that thing where they say .... you and run as fast as they like but in a .... up'd way where your ass is hovering off the seat , and i was bumped to the far right side i just remember looking down at the grass like theres no way in hell im going down there ..
They had always gave me a pregnant or small horse or something and i wanted a big one and yea he wanted to kill me but i somehow got back on him straight and slowed him down.







Rosal76 said:


> I bit weird to many but individuals who are athletic only seem to get a kick out of it...
> 
> T NATION | How to Perform the Human Flag



do you have a spotter? i get friends to help, or imaging someone pulling them like he jdv did in that movie. Theres a leg stretcher machine out there always i saw in a mag once.
i would do it it everyday for me its only unbearable if i skip a couple days

my cousin does the human flag, ive never tried it yet. looks cool.






GraveyardThrone said:


> I apologize to my guitars if I didn't get the chance to play them that day.


+1


at this point i think mine understand



side note:
if i run into a girl that is the same name of my guitar, no matter what the look or personality, i would never tell them bc i really dont think anything of it. But if i name a guitar a human name ill run into girls with that name.




Malkav said:


> I am a lizard person -




me too.








Carver said:


> i have adhd and the only way to control it is to have 3 forums running while im at work doing my job, and posting honestly really helps me control this mind, its great to have all of these things to read and jump back and forth.
> 
> I have adhd.




+1 i distract myself with headbanging,or memes/tumblr when i know i shouldnt, , it balances out all the time i wasted instead of working. its ....ed up but it works somehow because 
i always get to process that much harder when i work if the meme doesnt go so well if that makes sense. i probably just use memes and gifs to communicate too much..but i though that was the whole point of them...

its the best medication ever. 








my dad cried during that movie.. and sometimes we would jack the dvd from each other. idk why i felt the need to share that though.


----------



## Rosal76

Idontpersonally said:


> do you have a spotter? i get friends to help, or imaging someone pulling them like he jdv did in that movie. Theres a leg stretcher machine out there always i saw in a mag once.
> i would do it it everyday for me its only unbearable if i skip a couple days
> 
> my cousin does the human flag, ive never tried it yet. looks cool.



Sweet! 

I don't have a spotter as they would probably get bored helping me. I like to listen to heavy metal music as I stretch for the splits because I can't think of anything else that will get my mind off the pain.  

If, after I'm able to do a split, I'm going to train on performing a handstand. I seriously doubt I'll be able to perform a human flag. It's just one of those things where I may have to talk to someone who knows how to perform one or just accept the fact that I can't perform one.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Malkav said:


> I am a lizard person - I absolutely hate the cold and almost can't function properly if my body isn't warm, in my country generally in summer it can get up to about 35 degrees and that's the kind of temperature I like, so in winter I normally keep two heaters on in my room so when our night temperatures are about 14 degrees it's normally a cosy 28 degrees or so in my room, I then sleep with a dovey (sp?) and two extra blankets



Jesus Christ, 28 is cozy to you?! Dont move to Southern California then...75 degrees in the dead of winter there. Where I live (central california) 28 would be considered one cold ass day...and a rarity


----------



## BlackMastodon

incinerated_guitar said:


> Jesus Christ, 28 is cozy to you?! Dont move to Southern California then...75 degrees in the dead of winter there. Where I live (central california) 28 would be considered one cold ass day...and a rarity


I'm assuming he means Celsius, not Fahrenheit.


----------



## straightshreddd

Idontpersonally said:


> stuff about fat chicks



Yeah, I'd never be hurtful or mean to any chick, let alone one that didn't deserve it. He just had one of those "saying-what-we're-all-secretly-thinking" moments regarding certain points he made. 



Idontpersonally said:


> .... yea im about to be a certified caregiver. That would be cool as more bills are getting passed then i can get the ball rollin' on that.



Nice, man. I can't wait until Jersey stops f*cking about. I want a nice hydro grow op one day and not risk my freedom for it. lol










Alrighty, back on topic:


-I chew drinks. I don't just pour water/juice/etc into my mouth and drink. I "chew" them.


----------



## flint757

incinerated_guitar said:


> Jesus Christ, 28 is cozy to you?! Dont move to Southern California then...75 degrees in the dead of winter there. Where I live (central california) 28 would be considered one cold ass day...and a rarity





BlackMastodon said:


> I'm assuming he means Celsius, not Fahrenheit.





Yeah 28 Celsius is about 77 degrees Fahrenheit so that would make more sense.


----------



## Idontpersonally

straightshreddd said:


> Yeah, I'd never be hurtful or mean to any chick, let alone one that didn't deserve it. He just had one of those "saying-what-we're-all-secretly-thinking" moments regarding certain points he made.




yea sry if that sounded like i meant i thought the video was about being mean to fat chicks, i meant " stuff about" as in going back to barons story. 

Personally i think its about perseverance but
I think the video means something different to each person.

The english muffin reference was about hitting every nook and cranny in the act of making passionate love to a full sized woman.


I sip gargle and smell welchs grape juice like fine wine.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I refuse to believe that the plural for 'moose' isn't 'meese.' Same goes for 'mongoose' and 'mongeese.' I mean it just makes sense, I also try to convince people of that any chance I get.


----------



## liberascientia

BlackMastodon said:


> I refuse to believe that the plural for 'moose' isn't 'meese.' Same goes for 'mongoose' and 'mongeese.' I mean it just makes sense, I also try to convince people of that any chance I get.


Maybe 'moose' is the plural, and 'moo' is the singular


----------



## incinerated_guitar

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm assuming he means Celsius, not Fahrenheit.



Wow, cant believe I didnt catch that....with him saying hes from germany even


----------



## Malkav

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm assuming he means Celsius, not Fahrenheit.


 
That is correct sir!


----------



## Spencervmurph

I love the smell of gasoline.


----------



## Idontpersonally

+1 Hell yea, I had a a bit of a fixation for it when i started driving, didnt like it this much though goddamn.






Rosal76 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I don't have a spotter as they would probably get bored helping me. I like to listen to heavy metal music as I stretch for the splits because I can't think of anything else that will get my mind off the pain.
> 
> If, after I'm able to do a split, I'm going to train on performing a handstand. I seriously doubt I'll be able to perform a human flag. It's just one of those things where I may have to talk to someone who knows how to perform one or just accept the fact that I can't perform one.


 yup have you tried indian music? try that, I use metal for curls as its explosive, to do a split properly you should be relaxed as possible, its like playing fast, you relax to speed up. With your legs you relax to go deeper, the pain comes from tension. . If you force into it, you wont be able to hold it long any way. Try lotioning up your legs before, or after a shower, that helps. I can ask my cousin how he does the flag, to me it looked like it was all in his arms from the pic.



Stupidest idea i ever had [with petro] was try to cyphon it from one of my cars to another with a garden hose. I sucked and blew on that thing for about 5 mins before i just said .... it but i know one of the cars had at least a qtr tank... Does that shit even work? you pop one end into the tank and one end into the can, you suck a bit and its supposed to just come flowing out right? That shit was ....ing gross.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Well nevermind


----------



## Robrecht

When I report spam, I try to come up with something really weird to write in the text box.

I have no idea if anyone reads it, but I imagine I may not be the only one doing this, and I secretly hope the mods will start a thread one day showcasing some of the freakier stuff they receive.


----------



## Black43

Don Vito said:


> Sorry. Couldn't help it. Please find it in your heart to forgive me.




Anyway, the last thing I'll share with you:
About a year back I became obsessed with Halo. I played Reach for the first time and I was like so I bought every game, strategy guides, Mega Bloks you name it...
Anyway, I have a scale replica Covenant Plasma Rifle. One time I was home alone and my Xbox was at HN for repairs so I thought to myself "Hey, lets play Halo for real..."
So I pretended that I was a Sangheili (Elite) and I was fighting Marines in my house, took part in a major imaginary battle in the living room (which has a big window) and I didn't close the curtains. After 15 mins of intense imaginary fighting I looked up at said window to see a dark green Corolla stopped outside with the occupants laughing their heads off...
So that stabbed my imagination in the face.


----------



## Sofos

I'm a hockey fan, and my superstitions are:

NEVER talk about the goaltender during a game.
Only wear jersey after a win. If the team loses, you do not wear it again until they win.
I always do Rene Rancourts fist pump with him.
I don't eat during a game.


----------



## User Name

Idontpersonally said:


> when i was about 16, i met a girl in rehab with two vaginas


----------



## Black43

BlackMastodon said:


> I refuse to believe that the plural for 'moose' isn't 'meese.' Same goes for 'mongoose' and 'mongeese.' I mean it just makes sense, I also try to convince people of that any chance I get.


Yeah I've always questioned the plural of moose. I said meese once and this random family looked at me like I was retarded 
Probably the same people who saw me playing halo in my living room


----------



## piggins411

I realized I think I really love the smell of acetone after working with it all day in lab


----------



## Jakke

That the way I pee apparently has something to do with patriarchy.


----------



## AliceLG

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I'm a hockey fan, and my superstitions are:
> 
> NEVER talk about the goaltender during a game.
> Only wear jersey after a win. If the team loses, you do not wear it again until they win.
> I always do Rene Rancourts fist pump with him.
> I don't eat during a game.



I'll jump on that one, but on baseball:

No beer, no win
Avoid crossing legs, hands and even fingers, it jinxes the whole team while pitching
If I'm watching the game at home I stand up during the whole thing. In the same spot in front of the TV. My dad already moved his chair because he KNOWS if I'm not in my spot we lose 
Never watch a game in group with more people rooting for the opponent.
No baseball cap, shirt or anything even remotely related to the team until the game is over.

My team grabbed the title last season, after an 11-year drought, so I must be doing something right


----------



## Sofos

AliceLG said:


> I'll jump on that one, but on baseball:
> 
> No beer, no win
> Avoid crossing legs, hands and even fingers, it jinxes the whole team while pitching
> If I'm watching the game at home I stand up during the whole thing. In the same spot in front of the TV. My dad already moved his chair because he KNOWS if I'm not in my spot we lose
> Never watch a game in group with more people rooting for the opponent.
> No baseball cap, shirt or anything even remotely related to the team until the game is over.
> 
> My team grabbed the title last season, after an 11-year drought, so I must be doing something right



my team won the Stanley Cup in 2011 and made it to the Finals this year, I think I must be too


----------



## Rosal76

Everytime someone tells me that they have watched a movie, I always ask them:

1. The complete plot in no more than 3 full paragraphs.

2. Who lives.

3. Who dies.

4. Who is and did they catch the murderer.

5. Did the Titanic sink in the end.  Just joking. 

6. Are there any cool cameos in the movie from famous actors. 

Some people are cool and tell me but some say, "dude, just watch the movie. I don't want to ruin the movie for ya". I'm like, "dude, if I'm asking you questions about the movie then I obviously don't give a shit about spoilers, now do I? I'm still going to watch the movie even when I'm told/find out what happens before hand". Yeah, I know, weird.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Thanks to our awesome drummer reminding me of this one today, I have to share it to get the guilt off of my chest:

I once cried non-stop for half an hour at band practice.


----------



## ittoa666

If there is a mirror in a bathroom, no matter where it is, I'll give myself the finger. Not sure why, but it always looks cool.


----------



## Idontpersonally

sniperfreak223 said:


> Thanks to our awesome drummer reminding me of this one today, I have to share it to get the guilt off of my chest:
> 
> I once cried non-stop for half an hour at band practice.



can you nonstop there and share with us why exactly that occurred? im guessing he had some amazing polyrythms.. if it was personal n/m but if it was something in the music do tell..

i do the jim carey thing with my teeth pretty much every time i see a mirror.. or the kidnapper from denace the menace movie.

actually i quote something from a movie at least a few times a day, i always have a movie running in my head, ive wierded out potentials quoting some movie or something they never saw, they think im nuts or that i make it up , i usually never tell them its from a movie even if theyre confused. i think they should ask why i dont make sense instead of being creeped out.., the longest ive gone doing thats was probably about 5 mins or so doing jack blacks wonder boy skit from the pick of destiny live...Ie: theyre having a normal conversation, im either answering the question or just ignoring it staying in the script of whatever movie is in my head at the time. The longer i go into the movie, the longer the awkward silence is when im done so i never really go past 5 mins or so. i dont really do it in a verbal conversation anymore everyone's a pyschologist these days so its just not as fun as it used to be.


forums are a good way for me to experiment socially without having to be around people.


Tracy chapman sang at this restaurant i worked at , my dude screamed "free bird!" and tracy heard him we were in the kitchen and she goes he doesnt know who he's ....in' with. my boss later comes and goes whatd he say? i was like he just said free bird, my boss goes oh i thought he said pussy power or something". Anyway i cant listen to that fast car song ill cry or some shit and turn the page, by metallica or the original. I turn those kinds of songs off too many feels.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Idontpersonally said:


> can you nonstop there and share with us why exactly that occurred? im guessing he had some amazing polyrythms.. if it was personal n/m but if it was something in the music do tell...




Well, it's kinda both...as I mentioned before, I had a blood clot in my brain that led to a hemorrhage that in turn caused me to lose function in my right hand for a while.This was our first practice after that event, while I was still going through rehabilitation and physical therapy to regain what function I could. I sat down with my favorite V and began to go through my warmups, and when I could not cleanly play my sweep-picking and string-skipping exercises, I lost it. I thought I was done, that I would never be able to play well again, and the shame of letting the band down, of not being able to fulfill my duties, it just crushed my soul and I broke down and cried.


----------



## Idontpersonally

sniperfreak223 said:


> Well, it's kinda both...as I mentioned before, I had a blood clot in my brain that led to a hemorrhage that in turn caused me to lose function in my right hand for a while.This was our first practice after that event, while I was still going through rehabilitation and physical therapy to regain what function I could. I sat down with my favorite V and began to go through my warmups, and when I could not cleanly play my sweep-picking and string-skipping exercises, I lost it. I thought I was done, that I would never be able to play well again, and the shame of letting the band down, of not being able to fulfill my duties, it just crushed my soul and I broke down and cried.



Ah ok yea the way it sounded at first was like your drummer was teasing you, so i started thinking about all these songs that i wouldnt tell anyone give me feels like that, but yea i dont think thats anything to feel guilty about but its good you got it off your chest.


----------



## sniperfreak223

But yeah...thanks to a very dark time in my life, I still can't listen to either "A Tout Le Monde" by Megadeth or "Deafening Silence" by Machine Head without crying like a little bitch, so don't feel too bad.


----------



## Rosal76

Idontpersonally said:


> Tracy chapman sang at this restaurant i worked at , my dude screamed "free bird!" and tracy heard him we were in the kitchen and she goes he doesnt know who he's ....in' with. my boss later comes and goes whatd he say? i was like he just said free bird, my boss goes oh i thought he said pussy power or something". Anyway i cant listen to that fast car song ill cry or some shit and turn the page, by metallica or the original. I turn those kinds of songs off too many feels.



Nice. That is a cool story. Never thought I'd ever hear Tracy Chapman's name nowadays.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I absolutely hate when people call Chicago "Chicagoland", and I automatically assume you're either a noob or a poser if you refer to a trem as a "whammy"...don't know why those bother me so much, but they are huge pet peeves.


----------



## vilk

sniperfreak223 said:


> I absolutely hate when people call Chicago "Chicagoland", and I automatically assume you're either a noob or a poser if you refer to a trem as a "whammy"...don't know why those bother me so much, but they are huge pet peeves.



I'm originally from Chicago, but I grew up in northwest Indiana. Chicagoland makes sense to us because generally people don't think of a city as reaching outside of the state its in, but in NWI we get Chicago radio and TV and we are on central time unlike the rest of the state. You do realize that chicagoland is not meant to refer to the city but moreso to the surrounding areas?


----------



## Idontpersonally

true story, i was vising my family in chicago a few years back, i was doing direct marketing where we take people who come for training out to show them how everything works. I took this guy out, we were like long lost brothers and talked about weed the whole time. Later i meet up with him to smoke i guess, in the middle of the convo he has a seizure and freezes up and starts merging on to the highway the wrong way, i could barely turn the wheel his arms were so locked and he was unresponsive, i felt kinda bad, but when i got the car back on the street i bailed [tuck and roll]and he ended up crashing l8r.
it was like 4 in the morning im looking for a ride. This mexican guy in a coca cola truck/van gives me a lift. as were driving he goes ' man you got some heart" im like huh?" hes like "im a stranger, i could be a serial killer.." then awkward silence, then something moves in the back of his van, and he bangs on it and says "quiet the .... down!,stfu!" and theres a big mexican flag blocking ht back of his van... so im a little creeped out now looking for tools to .... this guy up...then he goes " you really think im out here driving a coca cola truck at 4 in the morning?" , im like "...." and grabed one of his screw drivers... then later he goes, "ok dont kill me and i wont kill you.. " i go ok deal w/e.....i think he was just acting, but he played that role so damn good i thought he was serious..... Also because most of the time he was talking about how angry he was at his wife/family or something like he was gunna....yea anyway, my friend comes back to work the next day with glass n shit in his hair, he didnt get hurt too bad, but when i would go to house before i knocked on the doors id always stare at this streak of blood on his door that he didnt know about for like months after that happend until i pointed it out like dude are u gunna clean that blood up off the door he's like huh? im like how do you miss that its on your ....ing door....anywho were still good friends...thought id share...

i have a few more of those weird things that happen when you get in strangers cars stories , too many to type out but i still do it, most people are nice, that guy just took it to another level, he basically played serial killer with me,but most of the weirdest/dumbest shit i did happened growing up in chicago.

one more mini chicago story, my family up there is really dramatic. I was walking around with this broad i met one day and my aunts and mother were like a the next block over or something i guess but they could see me, not too far, anyway my mom starts screaming, and my aunts start screaming, i tell the girl brb i go see whats wrong they go oh we thought you got shot..im like no im just standing there with my friend.


----------



## Church2224

I keep wanting the same guitars over and over again, only difference is just a different color. 

When I am angry at certain people I like to think am in full tactical gear and body armor and have a Grand Army of Church full of martial artists, soldiers, choppers, and tanks marching upon my opponents and striking them down. I have weird ways of coping.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Church2224 said:


> I keep wanting the same guitars over and over again, only difference is just a different color.
> 
> When I am angry at certain people I like to think am in full tactical gear and body armor and have a Grand Army of Church full of martial artists, soldiers, choppers, and tanks marching upon my opponents and striking them down. I have weird ways of coping.










I always thought it was little odd when people do that, well with pets any i guess, my dude gets the same kind of dog, same breed/look everything. idk why not just get a new dog...anyway i saw this and went .... yea because i remember asking someone [a librarian] if they ever, and i quote, "got bored at work and went nuts with that stampy thing like some abstract mad genius". Now after never hearing back from her again, low and behold i end up finding this story on imgur several months later. Exactly what i had imagined only with due date stamps. The whole time i thought maybe i went full aspergers again and no one does this, or they probably think im a lazy unmotivated bastard that hates work, when really i idk what made me ask that or if people even did that. well guess what mother ....ers people do and here's the whole story. A littler serial killer ish but still cool, i have another serial killerish /genius art story that may be a little too weird but ill post if requested.







working as a server in a restaurant, this is a standard order pad that i use to write down food orders as they are given to me while at a table. i always thought it was silly to use so much paper for a few orders so i decided to write my orders small...








...very small...

front and back





...for a very long time. its kind of hard to see but you can tell that there was a progression and eventual method to the order writing. i ended up dividing each sheet into three columns of roughly 80 orders a piece. (in the beginning it wasn't near that many) it turns out one can write quite the amount of food orders onto one small pad of paper







i got bored with these "serial killer-ish" (as most of my co-workers like to describe them as) scribblings and decided to try writing these orders around designs. i started off simple with a negative space design originally conceived by artist Noma Bar.





i really liked how the musical note turned out so i tried a different, more familiar, design that required a little more attention to detail. it was neat to see how much detail i could get with my quickhand, abbreviated, chicken scratch



*calligraphy pen spoon*






this is another Noma Bar design that i really liked and found to be more appropriate for the restaurant, order-taking/writing theme.





i decided to try something different and add color to make this iconic design. i thought it turned out nice, but i didn't like having to fumble around searching for a specific color while at my table so i decided to go back to just a black pen with a bigger idea in mind.




after seeing how much detail i could get with the small writing i decided to try a multiple sheet silhouette of jimi hendrix. i wasn't sure how it was going to turn out, but the intricate detail of jimi's afro seemed like a fun challenge.
it turned out to be really challenging to do while at a table so most of the stray hairs ended up being drink orders that i normally don't bother to write down. to be more specific, waters with lemon.






this is the end result of about 3.5 months of orders taken at my restaurant as well as a practically hidden signature. i have plans to do something even more elaborate sometime soon. thanks for checking it out!

================

When i make ramen i eat the dry crumbs before doing anything.

Ive been told i was "dating my subconscious"

My handwriting is fairly illegible, elementary even if you will, but i had a friend who would literally just draw scribbles wavy lines ona piece of paper and tell me to remind her to record that song.

when i was younger, i would video tape skinemax pron with an old handheld video camera and use the vhs adapter to watch them in even shittier quality. A friend found them one day and made fun of me. 


if someones upper lip is significantly larger than the bottom and has a little crease down the middle, i call that a grover. I imaging them saying grover while they chew.


----------



## flint757

That's some pretty awesome artwork, especially considering it is made out of just orders.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That's some modern art I can actually appreciate.


----------



## theo

Dude I ain't even kidding. Those orders are sick. You should frame that and have an exhibition.


----------



## metalmonster

nice ! 

... i do scribble a lot, too.


----------



## Idontpersonally

theo said:


> Dude I ain't even kidding. Those orders are sick. You should frame that and have an exhibition.



Sheeeit those arent mine i was saying i found the story on imgur ..I was browsing and it reminded me of when i asked somebody [ a librarian] if they ever did anything like that at work when they got bored but with those due date stamps and i guess they thought i was nuts or something. I just thought it was kind of a coincidence to find that because i thought maybe no one did shit like that, so thought i'd post when i saw it. I couldnt even handle that kind of job, im probably _too_ left brained to function for more than a couple weeks without either doing something like that to pass time or quitting. I like to cook, i just cant do the waiting tables thing...

Guess i could have just linked it the first time http://imgur.com/gallery/nDXHv



metalmonster said:


> nice !
> 
> ... i do scribble a lot, too.


yea i do as well I could throw somethin up l8 but ive got some stuff in my gallery just sharpie on a pos ibby.


----------



## theo

My bad dude haha. I suffered from the TLDR syndrome


----------



## Idontpersonally

theo said:


> My bad dude haha. I suffered from the TLDR syndrome


yea i suffer from meme and gif addiction
















idk how i grew out of frosting but one day i guess i just couldnt take it anymore, getting in the way of my milk, cleaning it first is a must.



I used to think these were a little over kill especially since some of the cookie is lost in the polishing phase...but i was just jelly that i didnt think of it.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Ho-ly oreogasming ....ing shit what kind of sorcery is this  I want answers.....





Apparently hating that cream shit isnt so weird afterall, nevermind





This commercial [not that one^]just reminded me that i have talked longer than 9 hours on the phone. I called one of those hotlines at like 3 in the morning i saw on tv[some weird ............s on there let me tell you] anyway i met a nice girl, we talked 12+ hours everyday . She actually ended up running her cell bill like 500 dollars but ended up getting reduced down. She drove like 3 hours to see me, She had never tried malt liquor so i bought a 6 pack of steel reserve the tall boys. I grew up on those so i was telling her to slow down cause they take a while to hit, but yea she pounded them like they were millers.. and yea it didnt end so bad, sparing the details, but definitely wont be doing that again.

I met a real squirrel master during my direct marketing gig, They'd come up to him and he'd feed'em and he could name every single one in the family. Ive always felt like that was one of my callings.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I really like orchestral strings, and have an obsession with military firearms of the pre-WWII era, world history, and infectious diseases. I write a lot of songs about disease for some reason. 

I have never objectified a woman, and I have an insatiable need to beat the shit out of anyone with a bully complex, particularly those who bully women, the handicapped or members of the LGBT community.


----------



## Jakke

sniperfreak223 said:


> I have never objectified a woman,



This I have a hard time believing. Have you ever seen a woman and thought: "damn, I would like to sexually reproduce with her"?

Then you've objectified her, as I doubt you took her personality (or sentience) into account before getting interested in her. However, the good news are that it's okay to do.

All sexual attraction is built on objectification, both male and female. We tend to be objectified in different ways (women on appearence, and men on utility), but it's still objectification, and it's something we all do (even feminist men, even though they'd never admit it). The feminist women on Jezebel are among the most eager objectifiers I've ever seen, as they really like to watch football players (soccer for you heretics) without much other clothes on than their boxers.


----------



## Idontpersonally

This^






and this..


----------



## Idontpersonally

Edit*Double dorked. Carry on.








Jakke said:


> Have you ever seen a woman and thought: "damn, I would like to sexually reproduce with her"?





Wait wut




[sarcasm]


----------



## sniperfreak223

Jakke said:


> This I have a hard time believing. Have you ever seen a woman and thought: "damn, I would like to sexually reproduce with her"?



honestly, no...I have serious self-esteem issues, and I never have impure thoughts about a woman I think I have no chance with, which is most of them, sadly.


----------



## Jakke

sniperfreak223 said:


> honestly, no...I have serious self-esteem issues, and I never have impure thoughts about a woman I think I have no chance with, which is most of them, sadly.



That makes me sad man


----------



## sniperfreak223

Jakke said:


> That makes me sad man



it makes me sad too. I wish I was more like a normal guy...all about the sex drugs and rock 'n' roll, but I hate myself too much.


----------



## AxeHappy

sniperfreak223 said:


> I never have *impure thoughts* about a woman




Nothing impure about sex!


----------



## straightshreddd

sniperfreak223 said:


> stuff about not having impure thoughts about chicks and such



At first, I thought you were just white knighting, but I know what you mean. I was kinda like that when I was 14. I mean, I still was super attracted to a lotta chicks and wanted to bang them, but I'd foolishly assume that most of them were innocent, delicate creatures incapable of doing harm and I didn't like to partake in "shooting the shit" with friends about how much I wanted to smash a chick. 

You don't have to be all about "sex, drugs, and rock 'n' roll", bud. Objectification can be subtle and chill. Like, you can be a good guy who holds doors for chicks and still enjoy how great her ass looked when she passed. That's just science, mah n*gga. Just don't be a creeper. haha

I know guys who play the perfect gentleman card(not referring to you) wayyy too hard and I always think the same thing: There's a fine line between being a polite gentleman and being totally gullible and naive(Unless, they're doing it just to gain the chick's trust so she'll smash, which is rather f*cked up).


*Edit:

On topic, I have a very bad habit of leaving my freshly clean laundry in laundry bags in my room and never folding them or hanging them up. I just scavenge through them when I need to get dressed.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I fell asleep last night looking for reaction gifs..So many feels in so little time.....These made it in the top 10.


sniperfreak223 said:


> and I never have impure thoughts about a woman




















> I think I have no chance with, which is most of them, sadly.


 True story.









sniperfreak223 said:


> it makes me sad too. I wish I was more like a normal guy...all about the sex drugs and rock 'n' roll, but I hate myself too much.


















AxeHappy said:


> Nothing impure about sex!


----------



## Jakke

sniperfreak223 said:


> it makes me sad too. I wish I was more like a normal guy...all about the sex drugs and rock 'n' roll, but I hate myself too much.



Even though posting reaction .gifs is hilarious, and provided this is a serious interaction we're having here, I would like to take a serious approach, and I say that you need to do something about this. You can get some friends, dress better, shave, fake some confidence.

I hate to sound like a chipper asshole, since this can truly be a problem for people, but as a confident guy, I can tell you that there is no ineherent quality called confidence, it's all about how you approach a situation (and you don't want over-confidence sexually either, because that's pretty much the first stage of rape). Since this is about our cognitive processes, and since they are cognitive, you can pretty much influence them yourself, ergo the whole "fake confidence". The key is to not take water over your head (a swedish saying that I do not know if 'mericans have), start out in the smaller situations which you feel that you are uncomfortable or insecure in, and work yourself up. 

I don't think someone can just Barney Stinson someone the first time they try, but you can for example try some small talk with a female cashier or something, just to test your toes in the water. With appreciation from others, you start appreciating yourself. This is no Deepak Chopra bullshit, but something that I've often seen, and it seems like a reasonable hypothesis, as we like to like things other people like, including ourselves.

*EDIT* There is also a link between male confidence, assertiveness, and testosterone, but testosterone will only get you that far. The variance in testosterone between men is pretty small, so the small boost that a man with much testosterone gets is just that; very, very small. Not to mention that higher testosterone levels are more associated with heart disease, prostate cancer, and baldness than lower levels




Idontpersonally said:


>



I'm totally taking this one


----------



## Idontpersonally

As a long time self hater myself, i can see what he's saying.
On cognitive processing, i did want to mention some things, ime thoughts come before decisions, that come before actions that come before habit that comes before character. If something doesnt work for me i retrace my steps back wards and resolve that first. All hatred is self hatred that stems from anger that stems from unbridled passions. Passion is not bad, thoughts are not bad or "impure" it's how theyre channeled is what matter imo.

Sex was a huge problem for me, i used to be scared of sex, sometimes literally, even after i had it a few times, i still didnt know how to behave with each one, if a girl didnt do all the work, i wouldn't get laid and id just never hear from them again so that got me no where. Guys have to make the first move, its just that simple. Faking confidence works , better yet try doing it to evolve your character into a genuinely confident person otherwise youll end up beating yourself up even more when you really like someone but come off like youre trying too hard and they end up sensing that. Im saying this out of experience of being in that cycle for years.

some kind of two cents.


----------



## straightshreddd

Yeah, man. I like the fake confidence bit. It's kind of like bravery isn't eliminating fear and having no fear whatsoever, but overcoming it when you feel it. Confidence is kinda like that sometimes. Not eliminating all those behavior-conscious thoughts, but overcoming them or some shit. Being conscious of your behavior isn't totally bad because, like fear, it keeps you from doing dumb shit, but when it inhibits your interaction with people and chicks you're interested in, then it's time for you use some confidence to quietly think to yourself "F*ck it. I'm going in." *shrugs* I don't know. lol I think I'm onto something, but not quite sure.


----------



## Idontpersonally

straightshreddd said:


> Yeah, man. I like the fake confidence bit. It's kind of like bravery isn't eliminating fear and having no fear whatsoever, but overcoming it when you feel it. Confidence is kinda like that sometimes. Not eliminating all those behavior-conscious thoughts, but overcoming them or some shit. Being conscious of your behavior isn't totally bad because, like fear, it keeps you from doing dumb shit, but when it inhibits your interaction with people and chicks you're interested in, then it's time for you use some confidence to quietly think to yourself "F*ck it. I'm going in." *shrugs* I don't know. lol I think I'm onto something, but not quite sure.



yup, trying to create new thought patterns can be frustrating at first because it even takes a certain amount of fake confidence to convince _yourself _that what you want to change is actually changing, even if it doenst look exactly that way on the outside or change exactly when/how you want it to. You still have to have believe in what you think for it to become a reality. It applies to relationships for sure [and imo all the 'i want to give up guitar' threads as well.. ]Even knowing that, when someone id consider "out of my league" tells me theyre genuinely interested in me for me [not the trivial bs] it's still takes a hell of a lot of processing and letting go of the old thought patterns to eventually believe theyre not full of shit. After about a year or so I just say ".... it, if you say so"


----------



## sniperfreak223

Unfortunately, the only things that give me confidence are talks about history and my "Guitarmor", so until I either become sexy or begin wearing a guitar everywhere, I don't know much more I can do to boost my confidence.


----------



## AxeHappy

Well there you go. Just bring a guitar with you everywhere!! \m/!


----------



## straightshreddd

sniperfreak223 said:


> Unfortunately, the only things that give me confidence are talks about history and my "Guitarmor", so until I either become sexy or begin wearing a guitar everywhere, I don't know much more I can do to boost my confidence.



How 'bout getting in great shape? It'll deff boost your confidence and it's good for your health.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Get sexy..






OT:
If i dont imagine numbers moving in front of me i will loose count of reps. Sometimes i add color like I do with reading. I have to imagine the words in different colors or moving or i wont be able to pay attention and get bored or fall asleep.

edit* @ MS damn i love new shoe smell. Ive always wondered what itd be like to eat a few of those silica gel desiccants. I heard you can eat up to a few packs without getting sick. If they didnt say do not eat i probably wouldnt think about eating them.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

If I buy Jordans from Footlocker and know they're legit I still legit check them and make sure they're ....ing perfect. Same with Supreme. Never found anything wrong, because it's always legit but better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## ittoa666

Idontpersonally said:


> Post full of absolute win.



I would rep you for that, but I have to spread some around first. Why you so funny?


----------



## straightshreddd

I like fingerboarding. A lot. Like, legit fingerboarding with wooden decks and bearing wheels and shit. F*ck all that Tech Deck shit. 

It's my 3 in the morning hobby. It's so fun, but I can't help but feeling a teeny-tiny bit embarrassed when I tell people I like it, so I don't.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Idontpersonally said:


> Get sexy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT:
> If i dont imagine numbers moving in front of me i will loose count of reps. Sometimes i add color like I do with reading. I have to imagine the words in different colors or moving or i wont be able to pay attention and get bored or fall asleep.
> 
> edit* @ MS damn i love new shoe smell. Ive always wondered what itd be like to eat a few of those silica gel desiccants. I heard you can eat up to a few packs without getting sick. If they didnt say do not eat i probably wouldnt think about eating them.



Donnie Mother Fcking Shankle ladies and gentleman.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

sometimes i like to go outside to take a piss even though no ones in my bathroom


----------



## Alice AKW

One of my more oddball things is I like to trace the skeletal anatomy of my left hand with my fingers. It's kinda nifty for me thinking about how all of the bones, tendons, muscles, etc. work together to make playing the guitar possible.


----------



## sniperfreak223

straightshreddd said:


> How 'bout getting in great shape? It'll deff boost your confidence and it's good for your health.



I eat right, I jog 5 miles every day, and I have an extensive lifting regimen, but I still just look like a fat kid because my body is built short and stocky (damn you heredity!!!), besides, being fit can't fix ugly anyway.


----------



## Murmel

^
Trust me, being fit and dressing well + getting some sweet ass hair can fix ugly. If not entierly, then pretty darn close.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Murmel said:


> ^
> Trust me, being fit and dressing well + getting some sweet ass hair can fix ugly. If not entierly, then pretty darn close.



Real talk


----------



## Konfyouzd

Murmel said:


> ^
> Trust me, being fit and dressing well + getting some sweet ass hair can fix ugly. If not entierly, then pretty darn close.



If it's the right girl (or wrong maybe), spending money fixes ugly... 

(No... Not spending it on cosmetic surgery... Just spending it...)


----------



## sniperfreak223

well, I don't know what more I can do to get fit, I have no hair to work with, and I like to think I dress quite well, but all that is irrelevant anyway as I actually have a gf right now and shouldn't be thinking about other women anyway.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Then what the hell is everyone talking about?


----------



## sniperfreak223

me and my horrible self-esteem.


----------



## Murmel

I actually think I look quite good, and I know I dress well and have sweet ass hair because I get complimented on it quite a bit.

But still no gf. Dem feels.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i think you're cool... 

I have ....in' awesome hair, but I feel like some women are very much turned off by dreads... Some ppl seem to think it means you're dirty. On the other hand, Tommy Lee mentioned on national television once that he and someone else in that band he was in decided to have a contest to see who could go the longest w/o showering--as adults... Eww... And they were ....in' groupies EVERY NIGHT during this time. Apparently money fixes dirty too... 

Amazing what some folks will do just for the chance to say they've done it...


----------



## gsdejager

I have this weird thing where I cry when I read a beautiful poem. Just this morning I read this and pissed my eyes out. 

*Keeping Quiet*

Now we will count to twelve
and we will all keep still.

For once on the face of the earth
let's not speak in any language,
let's stop for one second,
and not move our arms so much.

It would be an exotic moment
without rush, without engines,
we would all be together
in a sudden strangeness.

Fishermen in the cold sea
would not harm whales
and the man gathering salt
would look at his hurt hands.

Those who prepare green wars,
wars with gas, wars with fire,
victory with no survivors,
would put on clean clothes
and walk about with their brothers
in the shade, doing nothing.

What I want should not be confused
with total inactivity.
Life is what it is about;

If we were not so single-minded
about keeping our lives moving,
and for once could do nothing,
perhaps a huge silence
might interrupt this sadness
of never understanding ourselves
and of threatening ourselves with death.
Perhaps the earth can teach us
as when everything seems dead
and later proves to be alive.

Now I'll count up to twelve
and you keep quiet and I will go.

I also cried during War Horse...


----------



## ilyti

I love this forum because guys can talk about purses, My Little Pony and crying over poetry and (only some? people) will judge them. Not in this thread though.


----------



## icos211

ilyti said:


> I love this forum because guys can talk about purses, My Little Pony and crying over poetry and (only some? people) will judge them. Not in this thread though.



That's because there are no women here that we have to posture for. I have to admit I felt just a tiny bit judged after my post, though...


----------



## Jakke

icos211 said:


> That's because there are no women here that we have to posture for. I have to admit I felt just a tiny bit judged after my post, though...



There are a few, with the usual white knighting and borderline creepy behaviour being exhibited as soon as they show their metaphorical faces here. There is one regular, and that's Jessica (ghstofperdition)


----------



## Malkav

gsdejager said:


> I have this weird thing where I cry when I read a beautiful poem. Just this morning I read this and pissed my eyes out.


 
Same here, just thought that was normal really, also cry when I hear music that moves me, first time I heard Vai's For The Love Of God it floored me right away, same with things like Stella by Kashiwa Daisuke, or the acoustic version of Dash by Bumblefoot...

Anyway, on the topic of incredibly moving poetry I highly recommend Anis Mojgani:



First time I heard this it nailed me right in the feels, still does basically everytime.



This one's also really incredible...

I recommend checking out more of his work, there's some really moving stuff in there.


----------



## Murmel

icos211 said:


> That's because there are no women here that we have to posture for. I have to admit I felt just a tiny bit judged after my post, though...



I talk about hot guys, clothes, hair and ponies with real girls too. .... posturing.


----------



## ilyti

OK, this isn't really something weird I "do" but it's weird.. One of my best friends is a 98 year old Scottish lady.. not related by blood or marriage, just an old lady I know. She's crazy and hilarious, and I want to have that much energy when I'm 98. She still lives on her own, has a cat, and pretty much looks after herself. It drives some people nuts how much she talks and how much energy she has, but I love her for it. She gives me fashion and hair styling advice.  And she thinks girls playing soccer is terrible, she can't believe it exists.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Thats cool!, i was putting a list together and that was at the top. My co workers great grand something was in her 90s and when i was in the middle of the story of telling someone how i smoked with her they told me to stop like it was strange or something. Ive smoked with quite a few old ladys actually.. Shed go missing from the home for days and theyd find her at bars trying to pick up guys getting wasted. Does she like metal?






when i would do all that stuff i saw on tv as a kid, i remember my friend and i jumping in these empty garbage can wrestling or whatever, stuff we saw on jackass, and these two dudes came out dressed up and stopped and watched us. By the time we got done they asked us what we were doing etc and they told us how they just missed their job interviews watching us that whole time.

When i met my first live internet gf. We did that coneheads thing where we touched our heads together. Even though it didnt work out and we ended up hating each other, it was still pretty cool.

in 9th grade this teacher i liked , i had the best grade in, one day i got done with my work before everyone and just sat on the floor next to her desk [indian style] in the middle of the class. At the time it was perfectly normal, looking back....yea.. 

around that time, 8th or 9th ,i sang glycerine by bush to this hawaiian girl on the phone and totally....ed up at the end. Good times.


Im that kinda hippy that if people touch my hair and i ask nicely that they dont i have 'wash their energy away'. So yea, i really dont like people touching my hair.


I call it stoner friendly, but i like to tab this way. Its just easier for me to riff through it if i recognize the chord shapes first.

--------------------
d--*-------*--------
r----*---*----------
o------*------------
h--------------------
c-------------------


----------



## Mike

well it's not very incriminating, but kinda weird I guess. When I play arpeggios I make a kissey duck face and idk why. When I tremolo pick I move my tongue back n forth against the back of my teeth really fast (like it gives me a speed boost or something). Not to mention when I'm super focused on playing and "in the zone" I make the derpiest faces known to man.


----------



## Leveebreaks

Whenever I play a low-tuned slow palm mute on the open strings I always stand with with my legs apart and look like I'm going to take a dump in my pants. For this I blame Crowbar. I also suffer from Ulrich's disease, which makes me mouth key phrases from our lyrics whilst looking like I'm having a coronary. Damn you Ulrich!


----------



## Chuck

I almost always pee sitting down when I'm at home.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

I wash my hands anywhere from 7-10 times a day


----------



## Idontpersonally

yea i feel like i can see germs long story short.

I remember, [now that im drunk for some reason,] how i used to imagine my live shows. That I'd be signing and i didnt need a mic, and there'd be a crowd of people cheering, then, [years larer] i saw the tenacious d movie where where jack black was dreaming and i lol'd like damn that was a ....ing stupid idea.

Then Fast forward another year or so and i play my first open mic. The mic is ....ed up [everybody before me brought there own like non noobs] so i get up there to sing and no one could hear shit. i got kanyed. this guy comes up in the middle of my very first open mic ans says "dude i cant here shit switch mics", i do , no mics ....ing work but i didnt get kanyed again and i kept going and the last one i did was "hey hey my my", and i always thought it was cool, almost to tears as a matter of fact, that JP mentioned his first show covering that song for his first OM also in his RD vid XD


----------



## Church2224

Idontpersonally said:


> Tracy chapman sang at this restaurant i worked at , my dude screamed "free bird!" and tracy heard him we were in the kitchen and she goes he doesnt know who he's ....in' with. my boss later comes and goes whatd he say? i was like he just said free bird, my boss goes oh i thought he said pussy power or something". Anyway i cant listen to that fast car song ill cry or some shit and turn the page, by metallica or the original. I turn those kinds of songs off too many feels.



I am the same way, cannot listen to "Name" by the Goo Goo dolls without getting a tear in the eye.

I keep wanting the same guitars over and over again, but in different finishes. 

I dance to jump style music upstairs. 

I enjoy mowing my lawn (My lawnmowers kick ass) 

Ever since I got my head shaved I look in the mirror wearing my military BDUs and tactical vests because I think I look like a badass


----------



## Idontpersonally

Church2224 said:


> I am the same way, cannot listen to "Name" by the Goo Goo dolls without getting a tear in the eye.



Iris, I instantaneously teleport back to 7th grade. This one girl, who unfortunately turned out to be a crack head, will forever be etched in my memory just because i liked her [we held hands walking home from school together once]when that song came out.. On a lighter note, there's this webcam porn model that looks exactly liker her same name and everything who im kinda obsessed with 

Edit* i have never played cod and probably never will for years, but i always wear my dads military gear even though theyre really old, he worehis.. pajama gear i forget what you call them fatigues?, until they damn near disintegrated.. literally they were see through . But i just love military sweats etc. to lounge in, ..uhm an my dad thought i got drafted once from this letter in the mail, but i told him they didn't do the draft anymore even though i wasnt sure, but he got pist and said i had to go sometime. i feel like if you call someone a noob, idgaf what your into, you should at least have served or know someone who is a vet or is at leas t a ....in phenomenal beast at cod even though first person shooter games is nothing like real ive sniping.. other wise it ruins the word noob, you cant just say it for anything imo it ruins the word except for guitar and other hands on competitive kind of things... idk i suck at internet though i just heard someone use it rerefing to astrology and i was just like no

lemonade and crown royal , not together, are my spirit drinks


theres a lawn mower named after me not really but i want it and once ive completed my metal mission i will mow grass


----------



## ittoa666

Misery Theory said:


> I almost always pee sitting down when I'm at home.



Works if you just wanna chill for a second.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Murmel said:


> I have sweet ass hair.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I'm a competition shooter (handgun, rimfire, and high-power rifle). 

Though I have never served in the military (my health issues made me a no-go), I probably know more about the art of sniping than most military snipers. I've studied camouflage and concealment, and even built my own ghillie suit for my HS graduation project. I know ballistics, range estimation, and the correct adjustments for everything from bullet drop to wind and spin drift to adjusting for climate to make accurate shots out to 1500 meters.

I also collect WWII-era sniper rifles, and actually shoot those, too.

I am an expert in military history and an currently working on two books, one on the history of the military sniper and the other on the Mosin-Nagant rifle.

and if this whole rock star thing doesn't pan out, I'm actively working to make it in to my State Police's SWAT program, as I already meet all their criteria and have most of the necessary qualifications.

also gives you some background into my user name....


----------



## straightshreddd

I secretly want to punch my grandma in the face sometimes because of how unnecessarily rude and mean she is to me. I'd never actually do so, but boy would it feel good. She's seriously eye-opening f*cked up sometimes. lol 

PS: She's not an old, hunched-over Grandma. She's 57, but could easily pass for early 40's/late 30's and dates significantly younger guys.


----------



## Idontpersonally

This may come off a little sarcastic, but im not. A bird visited me and told me to go vegetarian again. So i did. I am not judging anyone who eats meat, i understand that some people need it in their diet.. Just sharing a story.


----------



## ilyti

straightshreddd said:


> I secretly want to punch my grandma in the face sometimes because of how unnecessarily rude and mean she is to me. I'd never actually do so, but boy would it feel good. She's seriously eye-opening f*cked up sometimes. lol
> 
> PS: She's not an old, hunched-over Grandma. She's 57, but could easily pass for early 40's/late 30's and dates significantly younger guys.


 That's a reasonable desire (just don't act on it, obviously).. I have many older family/friends in their 50s and 60s who annoy the crap out of me, and I can't really complain openly because they _are_ older, and theoretically wiser. But of course they're not. As people get older, they get set in their ways, and they get more obvious about their opinions, presenting them as facts. But as for your grandma.. I don't know how old you are, but it seems there must have been very short generations in your family, and when people have kids too young, they get emotionally stunted and never mature properly.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Djod just told me i was a bird whisperer...I never thought of that before..all kinds of surreality going on right now. Not even joking, just sayin'.

Spilled some shit on my carpet few mins ago, reminds me of why i keep windex handy at all times. Yup once you go windex you never go back

In HS, i would braid random girls's hair in the middle of class if they sat in front of me.. I dont even remember asking or how/why that started, but I never got one complaint.


----------



## patata

Once my brother poured soap on my glass of water,since then,I always smell the bottle before I drink it.


----------



## Curt

When I can't sleep, I go walking around the edges of town to try to wear myself out, and when I feel creeped out by the silence being only interrupted by the crunching of gravel beneath my feet, I'll start singing as loudly as possible. My logic being, if I am being loud enough/distracting mysef enough, I won'be able to hear the possible hideous creature stalking me for the last quarter-mile leaping from the woods to tear me limb from limb.
I am aware, however, that my chances of not being hunted in the first place would diminish greatly by walking main sreet instead, and not belting it out at 3 A.M. 

Just got done with one of those walks about an hour ago or so.


----------



## Malkav

I make the wookie grrrr sounds while I yawn, don't know why, can't stop it, don't even like Star Wars...


----------



## straightshreddd

ilyti said:


> That's a reasonable desire (just don't act on it, obviously).. I have many older family/friends in their 50s and 60s who annoy the crap out of me, and I can't really complain openly because they _are_ older, and theoretically wiser. But of course they're not. As people get older, they get set in their ways, and they get more obvious about their opinions, presenting them as facts. But as for your grandma.. I don't know how old you are, but it seems there must have been very short generations in your family, and when people have kids too young, they get emotionally stunted and never mature properly.



Yeah, she had my mom when she was 15 and my mom had me when she was about 19 and I'm 22 now. lol That perfectly explains why they're both so f*cking crazy.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Curt said:


> When I can't sleep, I go walking around the edges of town to try to wear myself out, and when I feel creeped out by the silence being only interrupted by the crunching of gravel beneath my feet, I'll start singing as loudly as possible. My logic being, if I am being loud enough/distracting mysef enough, I won'be able to hear the possible hideous creature stalking me for the last quarter-mile leaping from the woods to tear me limb from limb.
> I am aware, however, that my chances of not being hunted in the first place would diminish greatly by walking main sreet instead, and not belting it out at 3 A.M.
> 
> Just got done with one of those walks about an hour ago or so.


----------



## patata

Forgot to mention
We're staying on a Bay in summer and have a house far away from the main ''sqaure''.
I walk for about 20 minutes in the woods to get there.I sometimes make hand movements when I listen to music trying to mimic the vocalist.Don't know why I do that.I also take my shoes my shoes off and walk barefoot when I come home,waaaay more comfortable.


----------



## Kaickul

I brush my teeth 6 times a day on average and I could brush my teeth for an hour or two while watching a movie. I don't know I'm just really addicted to brushing and the taste of toothpaste that's why anywhere I go I have a toothbrush and toothpaste on my pocket, leave everything behind except those two.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Liquid Rage said:


> I brush my teeth 6 times a day on average and I could brush my teeth for an hour or two while watching a movie. I don't know I'm just really addicted to brushing and the taste of toothpaste that's why anywhere I go I have a toothbrush and toothpaste on my pocket, leave everything behind except those two.


Don't scrub too hard, could scrub the enamel right off your teeth that way.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Re: Enamel . Here's the thing, [no one has to care i just feel like ranting] I was never big on flossing until my ex kept bugging me about it. Ive always got compliments on having white teeth even though i dont like going to the dentist specifically because i didn't want them to scrape off the natural enamel i had that i believed was keeping my teeth white. So my ex buggs me about getting a checkup. so i give in. They scrape the .... out of my bottom teeth and what do you know a couple weeks later i check where they scrape and there's blackness w/e you call it showing up. My theory was correct and now im not sure what to do but it bugs the crap outta me, do i have them scrape where they already scraped too much or just leave it? Le sigh* 

also even though i proscratinate the shit out of brushing my teeth, when i do, it takes about 30 mins, i like to brush, clean floss everything until it feels spotless, i cant just do a quick brush and go. I also catch myself bending over the sink the whole time, I have to remind myself to stand up straight cause im not going to spit for a while. Idk how but i get shit all over the mirror. I always sing and make dumb faces and pretend im in a movie. I'll clean my toothbrush with anything handy. Usually 409 or handsoap/sanitizer or something.


----------



## patata

My mom's car is beat up and everytime I can drive it properly I smile.
Not like a huge smile,but I feel happy to get to where I want 20 seconds earlier.


----------



## patata

Bevo said:


> When I am running alone where there is not a sole around and have to burp or fart.. I say excuse me?



Of course,you Canadian.


----------



## ilyti

Idontpersonally said:


> Re: Enamel . Here's the thing, [no one has to care i just feel like ranting] I was never big on flossing until my ex kept bugging me about it. Ive always got compliments on having white teeth even though i dont like going to the dentist specifically because i didn't want them to scrape off the natural enamel i had that i believed was keeping my teeth white.


What the dentist/hygienist scrapes off isn't enamel - it's plaque and tartar. That stuff is basically just bits of food that dissolve in the saliva, but it stays on your teeth until you brush. (I can't remember if it's plaque that's the gooey stuff that hardens into tartar or the other way around.) Anyway, the gooey stuff hardens and builds up on your teeth, and it actually softens the enamel and makes your teeth sensitive. Not brushing or flossing or going to the dentist also causes your gums to recede.

I couldn't afford a yearly dental cleaning when I moved out of home, so my teeth got pretty gross, and I had a lot of sensitivity to cold and sweetness. Then I discovered I could get my teeth cleaned at the local college, in the dental hygienist program. It's a fraction of the cost of a real dentist, and they do a good job because they are getting graded, and a dentist checks over their work. 

If you are worried about your enamel (I would be if I were you), I'd start using Pronamel toothpaste, and maybe getting a fluoride mouthwash (to use once a month-ish). And as for flossing, it's a BITCH to get going on it, but I finally got into the habit, and that's had a big impact on the worrisome 'between the teeth' cavities I was getting a lot. They are EXPENSIVE. Just start flossing once or twice a week, whenever you remember. Keep it beside the bed. "Even if you don't brush before bed, at least floss." My dentist actually told me that. Anyway, the gums WILL stop bleeding after you've been doing it for several days consecutively. It's just hard getting it to be a habit. Gum recession can actually be reversed by flossing, which is really great. Also, proper flossing technique is important so you don't actually cause damage to your gums - but I can't demonstrate unfortunately, lol. Maybe there's a youtube video..


----------



## Idontpersonally

oh yea im big on flossing now, im in the habit. I dont even feel right if i dont brush and floss everyday. My gums are ok they bled a little when i first started and are ok now, its just the inside of my bottom teeth that drive me mad, i have to look at it everyday since i went to the dentist. [ I swear to djod on everything holy i knew this would happen before i went]
Trust me when i say this, there was never any blackness or discoloration there before they scraped there. It's permanent now, tooth paste, floss nothing gets it off it's like a permanent part of my teeth now. Like i said it's just the bottom on inside so fortunately you cant see it and my teeth still can look white. Maybe ill go back and see what they say, or see if it goes away the next time they scrape there. Honestly i feel like i should have just told them the first time not to scrape the inside of my teeth.



I dont actually look like this guy but i lol'd


----------



## flint757

Maybe your teeth are a little black underneath the tartar buildup dude. Your dentist did the right thing most likely. Your teeth probably need to be bleached and you need to use Pronamel toothpaste. 

Tartar buildup is calcified plaque so it looks very similar to your teeth in some cases. I had that on the back of my bottom teeth when I was younger. Got knocked in the face and a piece of it broke off. It looked exactly like my tooth. Even if it looks better on your teeth they can rot and wear down your enamel if you don't keep it in check.


----------



## Idontpersonally

flint757 said:


> Maybe your teeth are a little black underneath the tartar buildup dude. Your dentist did the right thing most likely. Your teeth probably need to be bleached and you need to use Pronamel toothpaste.
> 
> Tartar buildup is calcified plaque so it looks very similar to your teeth in some cases. I had that on the back of my bottom teeth when I was younger. Got knocked in the face and a piece of it broke off. It looked exactly like my tooth. Even if it looks better on your teeth they can rot and wear down your enamel if you don't keep it in check.


 I've never even had a cavity in my life. I'm not saying the dentist did anything wrong, i understand it's a part of the cleaning. Im basically saying some dentists scrape too forcefully [especially if they dont know your teeth which is the case here] and some scrape/clean gently. She even asked if she was scraping too hard i just said no as i didnt think it was _too_ big a deal at the time[ and i know this sounds dumb but i also didnt want to sound like a P**, lol*facepalm*]

about it being underneath tartar, I could understand if i had had a long history of heavy tartar build up. Im saying I went from none/barely any tartar build up, to absolute blackness damn near over night which makes no sense.Thats why i figured They were scraping more tooth than tartar because i barely had any tartar to scrape off in the first place.



BTW here is a cthulu cobbler, your argument is invalid. Just sayin' 






Edit* oh yea OT i just caught myself arguing outloud with an ex i havent seen or spoken to in like 8 years " yea thats right!.. and another thing. I said a..not a ....ing!!!"


----------



## UncurableZero

I'm probably the only one, but sometimes I look at the time and think: Man, that would be a horrible string set for X tuning.
Like if it's 11:39, I look at the clock and my only natural reaction is "oh shit, that would be terrifying for E standart" 
I know this is super weird...


----------



## Idontpersonally

Thats f*n tight^ lol... I have a really bad habit of adding up meaningless numbers together to make them mean something. It's like a really lazy shitty form of gematria, i just havent bothered to study greek so i do with english numbers and letters. idk ive always been fascinated with numerology. I've freaked some people out being accurate and some people just make fun of me for not making any sense lol


Edit* 




<-----see Holy .... thats my 777th post and that's pretty much what i base all my numerology things off of.. Damn, weird. 

I think it's the coolest 3digit combination of numbers. 666 is cool too but personally i like 777 a little more. Well Im going to leave it alone cause if i get started I wont be done for a few hours and i may drive myself mad.


*edit, i remember my girl making fun of me for making a face (kind of in awe) when the time changed {i was doing numerology stuff in my head} she's like it's a ....ing clock its supposed to change! hahah


edit edit****
I just remember how i make sure the length of a track adds up to the meaning or overall feel of a track before i bounce it.


----------



## Church2224

I like shopping.


----------



## Idontpersonally

i dont


----------



## ilyti

Idontpersonally said:


> i dont


 ... personally?


----------



## Danukenator

I really like looking for flaws in all the guitars at my local store. The first thing I always do after playing it for a few minutes is look for every tiny flaw.


----------



## Curt

Church2224 said:


> I like shopping.


 Not strange at all.  At least, not to me. I have to go 100 miles to go to my favorite stores, though...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Always when my dog looks at me stupidly, which is a lot, I give him the finger so he looks even dumber at me. I love him to pieces though.


----------



## sniperfreak223

when I air guitar (admittedly a rare occurrence anymore), I always try to keep my fretting hand in the correct positions to match the song and always make sure my picking is in time, you know, so if a guitar were to magically appear in my hands what I'm playing will actually be damn close to what I'm listening to.

And, of course, the weirdest thing of all about me: I genuinely like BC Rich guitars.


----------



## Idontpersonally

YJGB said:


> Always when my dog looks at me stupidly, which is a lot, I give him the finger so he looks even dumber at me. I love him to pieces though.


Dog spelled backwards is Djod....kinda










sniperfreak223 said:


> when I air guitar (admittedly a rare occurrence anymore), I always try to keep my fretting hand in the correct positions to match the song and always make sure my picking is in time, you know, so if a guitar were to magically appear in my hands what I'm playing will actually be damn close to what I'm listening to.
> .



yea i love playing proper air guitar, its an art really imo. but i do it everyday, maybe more than i should and you best believe im naked in front of a huge imaginary crowd going crazy. The more i air drum though i actually notice my hands and feet always on beat with the song. Cant wait to get a real kit though.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Oh what like i bore you guys now? Ok fine you guys want a good one? Well here goes nothing, again. I was going to give a disclaimer about how we "cant judge yada no flaming yada yada we're all family yada" but then i just said .... it, give it to'em straight.
So all i ask is that if you want to give a lecture on the basics of physics please start a thread about it and i will gladly contribute a few cents here and there.

Also,Just dont think im a douche until you read the whole story. 
Anyway In case anyone wondering where the inspiration for the OP came from this will give a little more insight on that. Starting with the whole "saying i love you to random people" thing and why.


So i am a 4th dimension indigo/crystal and i spend a lot of time on YT, So sometimes i will browse the comments to look for the most attractive woman to have astral sex with, preferably another adult indigo crystal. Usually they have "666, satan, dark something etc" in the user name.

I randomly tell them I love them and i just keep saying it over and over. Keep in mind that i am not lying to these people. When i say it I mean it. I mean it the same way i would tell a random person on the street, but the situation only calls for it at certain times that way.
So in this way using social networks, I have started a social experiment all over the world. At first it was about the astral sex, but it grew into something deeper, it's no longer my concern although if it happens it happens.
I dont consider myself an incubus and dont go out looking to .... with anyone like that although i have run into some self proclaim
succubi who have sought my demise for absolutely no reason other than that's just what they do *shrug*. On that note, if they ask, i do let them try pretty much w/e they want, [ie enter my dreams ,although falling asleep defeats whole the purpose of Ap'ing] but most of them turn out to be noobs anway. Only once did something "not _so_ cool" happen where i woke up with my nose bleeding after a long night of astral sex with strangers. I dont think i have to go into pro's of why i prefer it to normal sex/relationships. 

This experiment is about unconditional love. No one thinks it exists other than pets/ parent/child relationships which i find rather basic, elementary and de evolutionary. I absolutely despise that trendy heart shit people make with their hands, theyre about as pointless meaningless and stupid as finger mustaches.

So what I do is give my love away freely without merit or condition. I dont expect anyone to have to earn it, i dont believe there is anything they can do that will make me take it away from them. Save the very few obvious reasons.
So far the results have been rather rewarding. IE: More often than not, the ones that i love for being them selves [indigo crystal, modern hippy] turn out to be someone completely different, even something i would normally hate[ kind of ratchet, not even really into the whole lovey dovey romance thing .]
The most depressive ones turn out to be genuine, loving, and understanding, calm and well spoken etc. while the most seemingly happy, loving ones of course turn out to be fairly easily irritated with lack of depth. *shrug*
This started about a year or so ago and i only have recently logged some of the conversations so you get an idea of what I mean. Like i said it started in YT but i always end up on tumblr so sometimes i start there.
The conversations usually evolve into much more than this but this is usually how they start, These are just a few from the past couple days, i havent saved the older ones as i had no reason to plus theyre nsfw anyway,but i thought I'd just give you guys a closer look at how they typically start out.  <3

*Example one*

Me: I love you! 
*love buddy:*Ok xD lol
who are you son?? 
Can I call you son?? ... Haha jk ...


Me: You can call me son of man because i love you like a man and not like a childs love.
It's much deeper than that.. Funny story though my friends and i call each other that all the time, but when we say it, we say it man to man. 
Sun to son.

*love buddy:*._. Lol , are you drunk son?

Me :Well yes, Drunk on love dear  I love you so much that even if you dont love me back i will still always love you <3
*
love buddy:*I wonder who you are haha ....

Me:I apologize for being so random. You can call me ** then, should i call you *** Then we wont be strangers anymore 

*love buddy:*Nice to meet you *** xD
Actually my real name isn't ***xD
Call me *** :3 haha, well ... yeah, now we aren't strangers anymore.



Me:Great, so your seats not taken? haha jk, How did you come up with ***? Sounds kind of middle eastern

*lovebuddy:*I don't really know the origin of ** but once I was reading about "demons" and this was the name of a female demon XD so, I got it.
add me on facebook son ... 


Me: I dont have a facebook, do you have a tumblr? I am ****haha. I am listening to cannibal corpse also. I remember finding you on a ***** episode, that's where i fell in love. Do you love me back?

*love buddy:* Damn it :/ I HATE Tumblr XD
Oh, :3 Are you Vegan? xD because I am :3 hahaha .... If you're Vegan then I'll love you back. XD




*Example Two: *(searched aristocrat)


Me: I love you !


*Love buddy:* Are you sure that you are not mistaken me for someone else?


Me: Yes I'm sure i love you. Even if you dont love me back. I will always love you. 

*Love buddy:* who are you?

Me: Do you mean my name? Im **

*Love buddy:*Where are you from? And do I know you from somewhere? 

Me:Oh I am from the states and no I apologize for being so random. 
*lovebuddy: *ahhh&#8230;not a problem 

Me: Do you think you can love me? 

*Love buddy:* I don&#8217;t know. I don&#8217;t know you.

Me:Ok, well can i call you *** Then we've both introduced ourselves and we're not strangers anymore right? What does love mean to you? Do i have to earn it? 

*Love buddy: *Yeah&#8230;.I was never lucky with love, so it&#8217;s not important for me. If you want me to love you. make me fall, get to know me.

Me:Yea i was never lucky with love either. It was ruined for me a long time ago. It can start out as two strangers that end up 
falling in love, but when it fails, it seems like you dont know the person anymore and your strangers all over again. 
I dont think i could ever be hurt by love again, so what do i have to loose? I might as well love you and see what happens.

*Love buddy:*I just have bad experience from far distance relationships&#8230;

Me:Oh ok I see what you mean. When I was younger I have had long distance relationships. I think i have learned and grown from them even 
though sometimes they didn't work out. I've learned that you can love someone regardless of distance and circumstance. 
When i couldnt be with my gf, someone asked me if i "loved her more than sex". She wanted to be with other people while i was away. 
Is that what you mean?

*lovebuddy:*Kinda yes. But also, you might never get to see me. How old are you?


Me:Yea i hear you, Well why wouldnt I get to see you unless you just didnt want to see me? lol I am **btw. I guess I did come off kind of older 
talking about "when i was younger" lol Well, even when i was younger I thought i knew everything about love, life etc. 
But that attitude has also kept me from being hurt. I brush it off and keep going. Im real to my self and i love myself but sometimes i wonder if the romantic type is real. Is it possible to love someone both unconditionally and romantically? 

*Love buddy:*Ahh&#8230;I thought that you are younger. Well I think that it can be possible.

Me:So you have love for me? on a scale of 1-10 how much do you love me?

*Love buddy: *1

Me:Ok good. Is that because you are not sure how much I love you back? I would have to say that on a scale of 1-10 i love you about 8. Do you still love me at a 1? 
*
lovebuddy:* yes

Me:Ok. Would it be too much to ask for you to make me fall for you? To make me love you more than an 8? Then we can get to know each other at the same time. I think about unconditional love all the time. 
I ask people, but few can agree that you can love someone without meeting, or love just for the sake of loving. The first thing that comes in question are the conditions we put on unconditional love.
IE: Pets and parent/child relationships only, otherwise they say it cant exist without conditions. 

* I begin meditation*

*Lovebuddy: *You know. I don&#8217;t know you, you don&#8217;t know me. 

Me: I would like to talk to you every day to get to know you. 
*love buddy: *Do you have a facebook?

Me:No I mostly use e mail or skype or something. ******. You want to get to know me better? 

*Lovebuddy:*Lets be friends for now&#8230;.I need time. add me on skype ******

Me:Ok so you will go away and you want me to wait for you? 
*Lovebuddy:* I dont know

me:
I know that waiting for someone is very hard, next to impossible. 
I would ask my military friends who loved there gf's very much, If they had to go away overseas for military duty, 
would they mind if their wives would want to be with other people because they are gone for so long, what is love and
what is a marriage, even they don't know and they love they're wives very much. So it's ok
Like i said, I will love you even if you dont love me back
*
Example three*


Me: I wanted to tell you that I love you even if you dont love me back  
*Love buddy:*Even you do not know, so how can I love you?

Me:I'm referring to It's probability and potential for now. 
Two things I believe reality are based on. An uncertainty and principle at the same time. 
You can love me with your head or heart it really doesn't matter i will still always love you with my heart first and head second no matter what.

(No reply yet)
===========================================================
*Contd. Goals and observations
*
1. who will say it back
2. Factor in both the observation and the observer. Im thinking wave particle duality here.
3. who will experiment with me[ie: who will F* it up for the sake of F*ing it up]
4. who will love for the sake of love without ....ing it up.
5. The beginning middle and/or end of what i call "psychic bonds".
6. consistency in character or ego
7. Their capacity for unconditional love and/or hate


Ok one more weird one and ill kind of go back to normal weird.
My dad sometimes thinks i communicate to him through via tv or vice versa.
So he thinks im doing it, but im not. It can be just a grunt or something i but i know what his grunts translate into.

His snoring is so brutally annoying that i create really heavy riffs out of them.

One last thing what's wrong with liking feet? why does everything have to be a fetish now a days why cant i just like nice feet? do i like shitty feet? no! well not really. How are they gross that's like saying your arm or shoulder is gross its a part of your ....ing body its supposed to be there. K
/rant. 








If you've made it this far i take it that you've already forgotten the disclaimer sooooo Flame on then, .... it.

Keep in mind, though, this is not the first place ive talked about this stuff, sure it sounds insane at first, but out of every "10 your insane's" i get one guy who's like "oh try this or your doing it wrong here let me write up an article for you". Fwiw the guy was a very intelligent indigo and helped me a great deal. He was double majoring in some really cool shit like nuclear/mechanical/ robotic engineering or something. Oddly enough, when it came down to relationship advice he didnt consider himself qualified as his gf had just broken up with him for basically being too weird just like mine did a few months prior




Edit* omg im so ....ing doing this, i saved my x ray from like years ago for no reason until now i have a damn good use for it.








WANT






NEED


----------



## vilk

What the actual ....? 

ok ok lemme ask you this. When you astral sex someone, do you actually, you know, orgasm? I'll admit I am writing this off as you are 100,000% delusional, but if imaginary psychic sex actually can get you off it almost sounds like it could be cool. 

Also, how do you know that person isn't a man pretending to be a woman? Or do people no longer have a sex when they are astraltized? If that's the case, then why do you single out women? 

When one has astral sex, does he need to worry about ATDs (Astrally Transmitted Diseases)? 

But in all seriousness, what is the actual, ACTUAL difference between having astral sex and just daydreaming about having sex with someone? Also, can you astral sex someone who isn't even crystallized? Like if you see a smokin' hot girl at the mall, and you don't even know about her crystals, can you like go home that night and astral sex her? When she wakes up does she know that she got lucky?


----------



## Idontpersonally

baron samedi said:


> What the actual ....?
> 
> ok ok lemme ask you this. When you astral sex someone, do you actually, you know, orgasm?



Not in the sense your thinking about, but yes.



> I'll admit I am writing this off as you are 100,000% delusional, but if imaginary psychic sex actually can get you off it almost sounds like it could be cool.


That's understandable seeing as how this forum is about extended range guitars. So for one to be exceptionally proficient at playing it would make sense for one to naturally think in terms of technicalities. However, it's not like Ap'ing requires no knowledge of science. The idea here is that understanding science doesn't always entail the science of understanding.

If you think of the brain in terms of a computational system [which it is any way]that isn't strictly limited to it's cognitive functions, then it should be a little easier to understand.



> Also, how do you know that person isn't a man pretending to be a woman?


I wouldnt click on an avi without a pic. Most pages have a link to selfies.



> Or do people no longer have a sex when they are astraltized


In the realm of unity, duality is intrinsic. When you want to operate on the realm of matter, unity becomes duality and the interaction between the dual polarities is unity on the realm of materialism. So if you want to deal with unity and you brought the astral body to operate on the realm of materialism, to operate with your polar opposite, that _is_ the practice of equilibrium and unity.



> If that's the case, then why do you single out women?


In organo mechanics, If you study the design, it will tell you its function, So design denotes function. So even during an ap, as a heterosexual male i still keep my feelings for a woman.



> When one has astral sex, does he need to worry about ATDs (Astrally Transmitted Diseases)?


Sure, probably things like lust or addiction, ego trips etc.




> But in all seriousness, what is the actual, ACTUAL difference between having astral sex and just daydreaming about having sex with someone?


 Lucid dreaming is imaginary. Aping is real.

The word "sex" can be misleading, It makes it sounds like two physical bodies just bumpin' uglies but actually astral sex is more accurately understood as energy exchange. It can be a very intense and intimate experience so you have to take it just as seriously as you would any other type of sex. 





> Also, can you astral sex someone who isn't even crystallized? Like if you see a smokin' hot girl at the mall, and you don't even know about her crystals, can you like go home that night and astral sex her? When she wakes up does she know that she got lucky?


Then youre getting into astral rape aka psy vampirism which isnt cool. It should always be done with consent. It's better to be with the right person anyway. Or in the 'hot chick at the mall' case scenario, best thing to do is learn to lucid dream and create a dream character of her and go from there. 



Here are a couple more convos ive logged from a couple days ago to last night. After spending hours all night talking to these people i probably will take a break from the love experiment. The goal was to pursue the crystallization of love and understanding at one level and the honesty of their answers were so inspiring that i feel like it was accomplished. I have some more but these were the most genuine so i wont bore anyone with the trivial ones that didnt really evolve into anything.


*[example two continued]*

18 f slovenia (searched keyword aristocrat)


Me:Ok so you will go away and you want me to wait for you? 
*Lovebuddy:* I dont know

Me:Hey *** I would really like to be your friend. I can add you to skype , but you have to give me a decisive answer. Otherwise I will think you dont love me even as a friend. Cool? 
*Lovebuddy:* I am sorry, but waiting for me would be just wasting your time. Truth is I do believe that I won&#8217;t fall in love with you. But I really appreciate your thinking and your feelings.

Me:Ok I understand thanks for being honest. I dont believe waiting for people usually works out unless the two were together and had to take time apart, even then it still doesn't usually work out. I think it takes a strong and genuine personality to be honest with someone 
about these things, most people just ignore it and are afraid to face their feelings let alone talk about them so thank you. I still love you though 
*
[Example 4]* (searched keyword 'die')

21 f Russia


Me:I love you!
*Lovebuddy:*you surprised me )
Me:Thank you. Do you want to talk about how much we love each other? 
*
Lovebuddy:*it&#8217;s funny ) but i can&#8217;t agree ) 

Me:Ha, now you've surprised me with that one. I thought you loved me just for the sake of loving someone that loves you a great deal, even though we've never met. I understand though. 
I will always love you even if you dont love me. I can probably out love just about anyone.


*Lovebuddy:*But how you love me? You don&#8217;t know me at all!Let&#8217;s be friends first. What do you think about it?

Me:I love with the heart first and the head second. Always. My heart knows things about you that bypass logical reasoning.
My love is not based on merit. It doesnt have to be earned. I love for the sake of love, I have had my heart broken. It was cold for a very long time.
Now it is on fire. I love you like fire.

Me:Just wondering, If there was too much to lose for falling in love, what do you think that would that be? I feel like i cant loose anything ya'know.

*Lovebuddy:*Hmm.. It&#8217;s a difficult question. I can&#8217;t choose between love and anything else, it&#8217;s really hard. are you sure you lost a lot for falling in love? Sorry for my Eng, I need more practice.

Me:Yea that was a difficult answer lol, what do you mean "choosing between love and anything else?" like money/ material possessions or hate or something? The picture you posted that i was referring to has some truth to it. The reason I messaged you is because if i dont love, i will hate and will never smile, but i have a nice smile. I am all or nothing. 

Me:If i hate, i am very hateful, but it stems from self hatred. Hating myself for not feeling worthy of love.

Me:The truth is, If i loose the sense of "worthiness", If i break the rules and conditions people put on love, 
Then i have nothing loose because i cant ever loose myself because i know my self. If i distinguish between loss and gain, 
i will become a welcome accession to these things. I will always be susceptible to loss and gain. I dont believe love should be this way, 
I dont think love should be something that is given and taken away. 

*Lovebuddy:*I understood you. I want to say a lot, but it would be easier in Russian. 
If i don&#8217;t love, i won&#8217;t hate.I&#8217;ve never hated anybody but me. Cause I always worse than anyone.
Because always choose someone else, not me. My friends found new friends. I always alone.

Me:I want to say a lot too  I would like to talk to you every day to get to know you Do you need a boyfriend to love yourself or to feel good about yourself? If you don't have a friend or boyfriend do you go look for one so you can feel better?
*Lovebuddy:*I need!I need someone by my side to feel good! 

Me: That's ok. I know a lot of women like that. Is that why you cant love me? because i am not physically next to you? Do i have to earn your love?
*
Lovebuddy:*Distance isn&#8217;t important, is it? I need a soulmate  And i don&#8217;t know your name

Me:My name's **. I'm looking for a soulmate too. I think the idea of soulmates can have many interpretations. The most common meaning is that two people are destined to meet and fall in love and get married. When i think about it, i think it can happen at any time anywhere. So distance is not so important for me, because the word 'soul' describes a non physical expression of mind and spirit. 'Mate' means companion so for me, it's about a level of companionship.

*Lovebuddy:*So, nice to meet you,  My name is ** (**for friends). I wrote about myself a little ) you&#8217;re my first friend here ^^

Me:Cool, I love that name. This may sound funny, but my nick name is ** I never tell anyone and really no one calls me that except my family.. I would like to get to know you better though. I like your page it's actually amazing, My page is kind of boring lol so i would like for you to get know me. One thing that caught my attention was your headline" your not just a body of flesh.." I believe in that very strongly. Do you know anything about the astral body and etheric energy?

*Lovebuddy:*Never met people with nick *** ) i don&#8217;t think my page is amazing, it&#8217;s simple ) pics = my emotions or thoughts, my inner universe ) headline is line from Flyleaf song &#8220;Green heart&#8221;, love their songs, they&#8217;re awesome! I&#8217;ve never interested in it (( can you tell about it?

Me:Astral travel or "projection" is one way the astral body leaves the physical body to travel on the astral plane.
Sometimes it is attempted out of curiosity or even to meet one's twin flame, twin soul or soul mate.
Sometimes it is associated with lucid dreaming or meditation. Although astral travel is not like sleeping or dreaming but you do have to be in a sleep like state.
*Lovebuddy:*Sounds amazing! 

Me:If you are interested, there is a lot of information on it and you can learn exactly how to do it, it may take time and practice but any one can. Im sure you can find it in russian language also. Search things like " Astral projection meditation" "Astral travel" or "out of body meditation". You should find what you need. Also Youtube is a great start because there are many who explain it well there. I love flyleaf by the way. Their songs are so deep.

*Lovebuddy:*I&#8217;ll search info about it )What kind of music do you like?What bands do you listen to? And how old r u?  I&#8217;m very curious )

Me: Im **I hope thats not too old because I like you. I listen to metal mostly because i play metal guitar all day lol. Ive been listening to Gojira a lot lately. Some others are Nile, animals as leaders, steve vai, meshuggah, stuff like that. Progressive metal mostly. What about you?

*Lovebuddy:*I&#8217;m just 21 ) i listen to alternative, post-hardcore, etc ) I can&#8217;t play guitar, but i have acoustic guitar at home ) it belongs to my mom ) 

Me:Oh yea? Im a long time fan of Nirvana and silverchair. Theyre the whole reason i picked up a guitar, I covered their songs a lot in highschool. Then later i got into more technical stuff. I like speed and thrash metal also. I've always like acoustic stuff, it adds a different feel to a song.

*Lovebuddy:*Someday I&#8217;ll play guitar ) but not today  you&#8217;re interesting )


*[Example 5] 
*(searched keyword 'death' or something i forget)
Me:I love you!

*Lovebuddy:*Oh why ? 

Me:Because You're kind of like me, but even if you didn't love me back, I would still love you.

*Lovebuddy:*oooh ! AH, so i love you too for understand me ! 

Me: Well thank you , No one understands me either. We can talk about how much we love each other if you want.

*Lovebuddy:*Why no one understands you ? 

Me:Because i think different. About everything. When i try to explain myself, no one gets it. So i dont talk to people anymore, but i have to love or I wont evolve. 

*Lovebuddy:*Ha that&#8217;s why i don&#8217;t try to explain myself now ! When i try, people are like &#8220;Uh wtf ?&#8221; I hate this. So, I have my moments of hatred and I stay locked at home  Like now, for example. 

Me: Yea I dont leave the house either. I dont go out to look for love. I know it can be anywhere if two people can agree. My love is not based on conditions. I love you no matter what.

*Lovebuddy:*Yep, ok today i&#8217;m just gonna see my best friend, but that&#8217;s maybe the only person i want to see. 
Oh you&#8217;re maybe right, that&#8217;s beautiful

End examples. 

=======================================================================================================

Oh yea if you havent googled or yt'd by now this is a decent explanation but Its one of those things where the instructional vids and articles can only do so much before you just have to learn and practice on your own and everyone's different. I didnt really learn it from YT or Google but there is a shit load of info out there that may or may not make sense depending on the approach you are taking. I'm more technical, this guy's more" in a nutshell".


----------



## Sunyata

You've led this thread into places far stranger than I can handle buddy...quite the achievement given the insanity of the past 20 pages.


----------



## Don Vito

Idontpersonally said:


> NEED


1. 

2. HOW THE FARK ARE YOU NOT HITTING THE CHARACTER LIMIT(if there is such a thing on this forum)


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Im in that weird part of SSO again......


----------



## BlackMastodon

Don Vito said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. HOW THE FARK ARE YOU NOT HITTING THE CHARACTER LIMIT(if there is such a thing on this forum)


I don't think there is a character limit. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/188838-ss-org-joke-thread-5.html#post2897447


----------



## ittoa666

Idontpersonally said:


>


----------



## Muzakman

The sink is in such a perfect height for me to pee in.. nobody knows about this, until now


----------



## abandonist

I have some decent OCD tendencies, but it's nothing hyper weird. 

Repeating numbers out loud in my head on license plates, adding things in sequential order of their size.. just normal stuff.

Oh! I still have my blanket from when I was a child next to me on the couch. I rub the satin between my fingers while I watch TV.


----------



## straightshreddd

BlackMastodon said:


> I don't think there is a character limit.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/188838-ss-org-joke-thread-5.html#post2897447



Holy shit, that was long. I had to get comfortable, position my laptop comfortably on my chest, and crack open another beer for that. 

The ending gave me an eye-rolling laugh, but the tale was rather epic. I'd like to see a film version of the story. haha


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Exactly how I felt. It was so long that I became emotionally invested in the characters. Also, just noticed your sig.


----------



## EcoliUVA

Murmel said:


> ^
> Trust me, being fit and dressing well + getting some sweet ass hair can fix ugly. If not entierly, then pretty darn close.



Teach me, great one! What constitutes awesome buttocks hair?





...clearly I read that wrong.


----------



## sniperfreak223

just pointed out by my bass player at rehearsal: when I play more technical riffs or solos, I sometimes either mouth out the sounds or sing the notes aloud.Funny thing is I never noticed it before, but now its bugging me and I just can't stop doing it.


----------



## wat

When I finish my chips at Moe's, I put the top back on the cup of queso, take it out to my car, and eat out with my toungue like it's 2005 era Lindsey Lohan.


Sometimes I order 2 sides of queso


----------



## straightshreddd

wat said:


> When I finish my chips at Moe's, I put the top back on the cup of queso, take it out to my car, and eat out with my toungue like it's 2005 era Lindsey Lohan.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I order 2 sides of queso



Holy shit, dude. haha You're a poet.


----------



## straightshreddd

When I was 10, I went through an ultra, hood phase and I sincerely wished I was black. I wanted the spongey hair for braiding, the hue, everything.

Recently, I became obsessed with the Scottish, independent film scene(Especially the films based on Irvine Welsh novels) and secretly wished I had a Scottish accent. I actually practiced a bit. 

I would love to visit Scotland, too. From what I hear though, even Scots hate it over there.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Sunyata said:


> You've led this thread into places far stranger than I can handle buddy...













> quite the achievement given the insanity of the past 20 pages.


Thank you. Here are some everyday awards I like to give myself.















To the lovers, the dreamers, the ocd'ers, the youtube is my lifers, the sink pee'ers. This bad ass poet dude .





Same idea, different focus. <3




Don Vito said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. HOW THE FARK ARE YOU NOT HITTING THE CHARACTER LIMIT(if there is such a thing on this forum)











So for an update on the love experiment, it's been interesting to say the least. First of all I was key wording all the wrong things. I'd be searching 'djent/metal' and 'die/death' and all this stuff that really didnt have anything to to with ap'ing. So i ended up on the weird side of tumblr, but it was still fun. Then it dawned on me to just search astral if i was looking for an astral buddy that i wouldn't have to waste any time trying to teach them all and what do you know all these astral buddies sharing some pretty cool experiences on their blog.
Weird part about it though is most of the people that are doing it arent really looking for that kind of relationship. While some of the ones I was just searching random shit would come out of no where with all this relationship talk, like love returning ya know. One is a metal head , straight black hair and everything, blew my mind, but one got pist when i talked about djod. Never heard from her again, didnt really like her anyway.

So after that I decided to change the greeting and took the love part out of it and what do you know, when I just used buddy, they would say love first. In the cosmic sense of course but it was still cool.
Anyway, turns out, the second person from YT, the one that got me on tumblr in the first place like 5 months ago or so, finally said she loved me back. [The indigo turned ratchet one that I was kind of annoyed with] Well yea turns out she know exactly what she's doing.

Well for a while she was pist because i kind of ignored her and stopped following her so i could .... it up before her then after a few weeks or so i just go "you know what, i love you even if you dont love me back". So after she says she loves me back of course she tries to F* it up and talk about how her dude just got done smashing, been there done that, not affected, still loving unconditionally. So then boom a few mins later [and this was in the early morning] pure lovegasm. Only, it didnt last as long at it should have so I'm gunna stop eating for a few and try it again. I havent fasted in a while but the longest I ever went was 30 days, that was before i was even into this stuff. So It's a friggin wrap. So far I have 3 soulmates [fingers crossed for the russian, that'd be 4] and 1 solid astral buddy [ i really cant consider the indigo girl a soulmate right now for some reason shes just too "out there" but idk, i can tell she has a good heart just a lot of supressed anger issues]and a couple solid love buddies and a Metal buddy that loves electric wizard. Wtf more do I need. Im done.







Well actually, I remember hearing about the human barbie doll a while ago and didnt think anything of it until i watched this amazing documentary. I was just looking for one more astral buddy and I came across her. She's a little weird and theres no nudity or anything but if you're at work or something you might want to skip over the 10 min mark or so. Besides that she actually talks about about ap'ing a lot. About meeting venusians and all that. When i first heard about her i thought she was just using her looks for attention/fame and all that. I would have never thought in a million years that she was using it for spiritual purposes. Anyway, I've never been to venus but I've always thought about it. Never had a reason to go there until now.

I didn't want to embed the full thing so if you're interested.
heres the link

http://www.youtube,com/watch?v=xoKwbbnlxi0

Oh yea one quick thing about the metal head lovebuddy. I was just posting some stuff and she asked if i was drunk, thats how it started because shes an alcoholic too i think. It's like every time Im honest with myself or tell the truth, someone always asks me if im drunk and yea theyre kinda right but why...I dont see the correlation. Should i just never express myself?smh

Im going to make a diorama of all our loves.

Every time i try to imagine a new color, i always start with brown for some reason.






Muzakman said:


> The sink is in such a perfect height for me to pee in.. nobody knows about this, until now


----------



## abandonist

Sometimes I touch myself.

Sometimes.


----------



## skeels

I don't really even play guitar.

I'm just lonely.


----------



## abandonist

I know that feel. 

I'm also hyper drunk and getting worse.


----------



## sniperfreak223

sometimes I choose what food I want to eat based solely on what kind of condiment I want to put on it.


----------



## Nile

sniperfreak223 said:


> sometimes I choose what food I want to eat based solely on what kind of condiment I want to put on it.



QFT.


----------



## bandinaboy

When ever I try to think about something to say, I can never talk. My mouth wont open, but if I completely rid my thoughts in my head, I can talk for good while, at least until I start thinking again. When I write, my true thoughts come out because I can think but I don't have to talk. 

I sleep talk... a lot. In fact I do a lot of weird things in my sleep, but I often will mumble or "speak tongues" in my sleep. 

I switch words around when I speak all time, and I have no control over it. If I were to say that sentence out loud, I might have said it like, " I speak words around when I switch all the time."

I never studied for a test in my senior year of college and got an A on every single test. 

When I hear music in my head it is most likely on infinite loop mode for one section. Sometimes one song can last hours.

I'm one of those weird guys that after reading about astral projection on this forum, I want to go research it. It sounds like fun. But screw astral sex.


----------



## sol niger 333

I yell into peoples assholes


----------



## AliceLG

sniperfreak223 said:


> just pointed out by my bass player at rehearsal: when I play more technical riffs or solos, I sometimes either mouth out the sounds or sing the notes aloud.Funny thing is I never noticed it before, but now its bugging me and I just can't stop doing it.



I think it's pretty common actually. Even Glenn Gould did it when he really got into it on the piano. He supposedly got a lot of shit about it from recording engineers, as it was really hard to EQ his mumbling out 

I wah with my mouth when I'm using my wah. My bandmates have pointed it out on several occasions. I told them the wah doesn't work if I don't wah along with it.


----------



## kamello

ok, so I just spent 2 hours of my life reading Idontpersonally, and that 10849 words joke that someone posted above.....then I bitch because I have to study a shitload of stuff in just a few days


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Procrastination at its finest.


----------



## Idontpersonally

@ kam thank you.



bandinaboy said:


> When ever I try to think about something to say, I can never talk. My mouth wont open, but if I completely rid my thoughts in my head, I can talk for good while, at least until I start thinking again. When I write, my true thoughts come out because I can think but I don't have to talk.
> 
> I switch words around when I speak all time, and I have no control over it. If I were to say that sentence out loud, I might have said it like, " I speak words around when I switch all the time."



+1 I do that. I think Im just really right brained or something.

















> It sounds like fun. But screw astral sex.


 One does not simply......


----------



## Idontpersonally

*Edit*Double dorked. My bad.  To the moonshiners


----------



## wat

^^^HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ilyti

bandinaboy said:


> I switch words around when I speak all time, and I have no control over it. If I were to say that sentence out loud, I might have said it like, " I speak words around when I switch all the time."


Yep, I do this too.


----------



## vilk

I eat raw garlic as a snack. Much to the chagrin of my girlfriend. Also sometimes onions. I dunno, I like spicy stuff, and I hate preparing food, so there you have it. It's easier to handle if you slice it up first.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Idontpersonally said:


> @ kam thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I do that. I think Im just really right brained or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One does not simply......



I never knew that "fleur de lis" was a letter?


----------



## wat

Sometimes I crush up oreos in a cereal bowl and pour half&half on them and eat them with a spoon.


----------



## wat

I'm synesthetic and experience sound as a visual experience in my mind's eye. It's pretty cool. 

I can taste metal through my fingertips  Hate it.


----------



## Leveebreaks

I just noticed this from watching back some vids of my band live yesterday - my head just bobs up and down uncontrollably. Doesn't matter what tempo, how heavy, how fast, whatever. I look like a fricking nodding dog. Maybe it would work if I had long hair still but I don't. Also when I wear shorts on stage I look like a schoolboy that has got lost. It's not a good look.

I also suffer from the "it sounded right in my head" thing when your speech comes out all weird or you flip words around that bandinaboy and idontpersonally refer to. My particular twist is to mash two words together, so if I thought I wanted to say "how are you doing" or "how are you feeling" it would just be "how are you dealing?".

Needless to say I don't talk all that much anymore 

Edit: spelling


----------



## wat

bteband said:


> I just noticed this from watching back some vids of my band live yesterday - my head just bobs up and down uncontrollably. Doesn't matter what tempo, how heavy, how fast, whatever. I look like a fricking nodding dog. Maybe it would work if I had long hair still but I don't. Also when I wear shorts on stage I look like a schoolboy that has got lost. It's not a good look.
> 
> I also suffer from the "it sounded right in my head" thing when your speech comes out all weird or you flip words around that bandinaboy and idontpersonally refer to. My particular twist is to mash two words together, so if I thought I wanted to say "how are you doing" or "how are you feeling" it would just be "how are you dealing?".
> 
> Needless to say I don't talk all that much anymore
> 
> Edit: spelling





Hahah I do that a lot. It's like I couldn't decide which word I wanted to use and my mind chose both at once.


----------



## sniperfreak223

as much as I give gamers hell in the chatroom, I geek out beyond belief over Portal. I have various posters, plushies, and a replica prop Aperture Science Handheld Portal Device...I even have a guitar that I've named GLaDOS (it's a pearl white NJ Deluxe Warlock with an Aperture Laboratories sticker slapped on it).


----------



## dudeskin

i see colours and textures, sometimes lines when i hear certain words. mainly names.
kind of in your 3rd eye kind of thing, like if you imagine walking up to a door and opening it, that kind of thing. 
its terrible for coming up with band names because i dont like the colour. or when my girlfriend talked about kids names, im like noooo, thats orange and kind or round but furry.haha


----------



## patata

dudeskin said:


> i see colours and textures, sometimes lines when i hear certain words. mainly names.
> kind of in your 3rd eye kind of thing, like if you imagine walking up to a door and opening it, that kind of thing.
> its terrible for coming up with band names because i dont like the colour. or when my girlfriend talked about kids names, im like noooo, thats orange and kind or round but furry.haha



It's called Synaisthesia.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Reviving awesome thread. 

When I'm home alone I blast some Black dahlia murder and creep around the kitchen like a zombie, pointing and devil horning  at my cat, singing along with the vocals.

When I was a kid I used to just eat cocoa (drinking chocolate) powder on its own out of a cup... looking back I don't know how I never inhaled any of that shit. 

And I just generally like being on my own. On bus rides I put in headphones immediately so no-one talks to me. I go urban exploring as much as I can, just because I love spending hours on end being alone, and I walk A LOT for hours on end. I am thinking of doing the Appalachian trail because I love hiking so much.


----------



## sniperfreak223

kinda hard to actually admit this publicly:

I'm a Furry.


----------



## Cabinet

Unf dat ass on dat anthro fox girl so fine wanna get in that nomsayan'


----------



## sniperfreak223

Cabinet said:


> Unf dat ass on dat anthro fox girl so fine wanna get in that nomsayan'



I'm a Furry, not a Yiff!!! >: (


----------



## vilk

^what's the difference?


----------



## guitarfreak1387

I always flush the toilet mid piss and i really don't know why. its not like im really saving any time doing so.


----------



## sniperfreak223

vilk said:


> ^what's the difference?



Yiffs take it to a sexual level...I've never had the urge to get frisky in a fursuit. It's the same as the difference between a "brony" and a "clopper".



guitarfreak1387 said:


> I always flush the toilet mid piss and i really don't know why. its not like im really saving any time doing so.



same.


----------



## Cabinet

What is a clopper?


----------



## Alice AKW

sniperfreak223 said:


> kinda hard to actually admit this publicly:
> 
> I'm a Furry.



Same story with me over here man, you're not alone!


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Cabinet said:


> What is a clopper?



one of the funniest damn things you will ever hear when you find out what it is. almost pooed myself from laughing so hard.


clopping is to my little pony as fapping is to porn.....


----------



## Cabinet

Sounds like something I'd definitely be into.


----------



## KJGaruda

wat said:


> I'm synesthetic and experience sound as a visual experience in my mind's eye. It's pretty cool.



I'm also synesthetic. I get a bunch of colors depending on specific notes or keys in a song. Doesn't make ear training any easier though.

I panic _really_ easily. I keep my iPod in my right pocket, and my phone and chapstick in my left. If I check either pocket and either things aren't there (say I was rushing and stuffed it all in one pocket) I'll panic.

On a wider and infinitely more stressful scale, my cars have to be parked in a specific spot when I'm home. I have a hatchback and an '84 Supra. Yesterday on my lunch break I went home and parked right beside the Supra as opposed to normally parking a little further behind it. When I came back out a little later, at the angle I was walking towards the driveway, the Supra completely obstructed my view of the hatch. Nearly pissed myself.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Kane_Wolf said:


> Same story with me over here man, you're not alone!



Kinda guessed between the username and the collars.


----------



## Necris

I tend to anthropomorphize things without realizing I'm doing it. I was getting groceries a while a go, put a box back on the shelf and then felt bad because I thought I had hurt its feelings.


----------



## Alice AKW

sniperfreak223 said:


> Kinda guessed between the username and the collars.



Fair enough play. 

And I'm not sure if this is synesthesia or not, but whenever I say something or hear something, I actually see the word in my head. This is why I get "Altitudes" and "Attitudes" mixed up in verbal speech.


----------



## groverj3

Hmm... I'm a stutterer. Mostly under control, but I have my moments. Mostly I "block" now, where my throat closes up and I'm unable to speak when I realize I'm about to say a word that I would stutter on. Leads to some awkward introductions on occasion, but like I said, mostly under control.

The irony is that my mother is a speech therapist.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Don Vito said:


> I do Dani Filth shrieks when no ones at home. They sound hilarious and atrocious.
> 
> I would die if someone caught me doing it.


 I do too, along with singing musicals like Les Mis.


----------



## TylerEstes

I absolutely can't stand not wearing socks. Unless I'm trying to sleep, then I can't stand wearing socks. Not wearing socks feels unnatural, for some reason.  When I see videos/pictures of people not wearing socks (especially on here with pictures of guitars with a random foot in the picture) I'm like "Dude, put some socks on." No idea why. 

I can't stand when people talk to themselves in my presence.


I have severe social anxiety disorder and can't look people in the eye for more than a few seconds when I'm talking to them. I usually act like my shoes are really interesting or just look at their chest or nose or something.  I also used to blush and get all sweaty ( a LOT) because of it at work. If it got too bad I'd go in the bathroom, go in the stall in the middle, and act like I'm playing with my phone until I felt better. I can't even make phone calls from the safety of my bedroom most of the time. When I was job searching I'd have to psych myself up for 4 hours or so just to call a stranger and say "Do you have any job openings?" 


I had a college vocabulary and reading level when I was 11 and got some sort of academic award the same year from President Bush the same year. Not really sure what it was about, but I know 2 people who got it too, so I figure it was just a "Here, feel better about being stupid" consolation prize or something. 

I've been making music since I was 10 or 11 and can play 5 instruments. None of them very well at all.

I can name more car manufacturers than anyone I know.


Most of the time when I type something, I delete all of it because I'm under the impression that everything I say is stupid. More so when people disagree with something that I say. So I usually try not to say anything. Every post I make has been proofread at least 5 times and I always edit out misspellings or mistakes because they make me feel even more dumb. Actually, I just feel really dumb all the time.

Sometimes when I'm hanging out with my friends I arbitrarily agree with something just because. I don't really care about fitting in with them or impressing them since we're already friends. I'm not sure why I do it. So then they started making shit up just because they knew I'd agree and it would make me look stupid. Good for them. Because of that I don't talk to them unless I wanna buy some green stuff. I'm sure they over-charge me but some is better than none. 


I drink several liters of water a day, partly because of my kidneys, but mostly because I just really enjoy drinking. 


I once smoked crack just to see if it was actually whack. 


I openly admit to being a hipster as I've evaluated my sense of style and music and can't find any evidence to the contrary. 


I live on a farm in the middle of fvcking nowhere.

I get incredibly paranoid in my house at night, to the point where I run to my room, even if I don't hear anything. 


I always get the sense that people don't have anything positive to say about me and only talk to me or hang out with me because they feel sorry for me or because they want something and they know that I'm gullible and easily manipulated.


I can't watch a movie/tv show with another person without turning it into Mystery Science Theater 3000. It annoys the shit out of people but I don't realize I'm doing it most of the time. Especially if it's a movie/tv show I don't like. Don't even get me started on Dr. Who.

It really gets on my nerves when people call an LTD an ESP. Like, a lot. I have to restrain myself from calling them a retarded poser when it happens. 

I ramble a lot. 

In spite of not owning a "self esteem," I usually want to punch the living shit out of people that have negative things to say about me. I feel shitty enough as it is, your dumb input isn't needed.


----------



## Alwballe

Every now and again, i get really stoned and eat McDonalds cheeseburgers & Dip like one would normally eat CHIPS & Dip.
So disgusting
but SOOOOO good.


----------



## Captain Marbles

I'm a Nigerian prince.


----------



## sunken0887

i tell my guitar secrets....dirty secrets....


----------



## marshallH

I try imitate my cats meow EXACTLY sometimes, just because she gets pissed at me and it's funny.

Pee sitting down 

Skateboard inside

Put soda bottles on my face and yell "IVE GOT BLUE EYES" 

Etc.


----------



## marshallH

In my kitchen at night I get that feeling, *yes, THAT feeling* that I'm being watched and I have to run hella fast back to my room. Everywhere else in my house is fine though.


----------



## marshallH

Oh, and I have Tourette's.

Also, me and my twin brother describe pain with colors, like a really sharp pain is a white pain (think when you twist your nose and then the feeling after it) the aches are a blue pain, stabbing pain is a red pain, other is green to orange. Funny thing is we TOTALLY understand eachother.


----------



## Don Vito

TylerEstes said:


> ancient wall of text


Aside from the poor kidneys and the crack, thanks for writing my biography.


----------



## Alice AKW

I seem to have a weirdly honed head voice, so I'll just randomly bust out with the highest note I can manage when I'm in a good mood and no one's home (Think I got to an A#6 one day)


----------



## BusinessMan

I play metal. People around here (uber Christians have outcast me for showing this) think it's weird. Does that count?


----------



## MaCkCiTy

When I'm about to go to bed and I'm hungry, but too tired to sort it out properly, I get sliced cheese, put a heap of peanut butter on it and call it a night!


----------



## Sunyata

Peanut butter...on...cheese.......peanut...butter.................on...cheese...........


----------



## skeels

Alley Cat said:


> I'm a Nigerian prince.



I have that money for you.


----------



## caskettheclown

Y'all are all weird so very weird.



(But i'm weird too)


----------



## 3trv5u

I mostly think in english, despite the fact I'm polish. And living in Germany for 6 years and speaking german too. This became to be pretty strange after my mother told me she can perfectly speak English in her dreams and feels a strange connection to England. Even though we've been there only one time and she barely speaks english.

I dropped out of school because I could literally feel how it kills my personality and creativity. I'm happy about that, even though I already regret it, at least I don't want to kill myself anymore.

I am really terrible at explaining things because I have kind of an individual understanding of everything. Every time I tried to explain something just like I understand it, people would say "what the f*ck man, how high are you?"

I often find myself in near-psychedelic states (while being completely sober of course). I'm going so deep into my mind it's not funny anymore, and the only person I ever could talk to on this level with was my mother.


----------



## sniperfreak223

when I was in eighth grade, I spent my entire summer vacation digging fighting trenches in the woods behind my mom's house (thanks in no small part to studying WWI in history class). They're overgrown now, but still there, and I openly tell my mom if she ever sells the property,the listing had damn well better include "network of fighting trenches in back yard".

Yeah, I was a weird kid.


----------

